# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Përmbledje e doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës Katolike.

## ribaldi

Në vemendje të politikanëve, të punëtorëve shtetërore 
dhe atyre që e kanë për zemër të mirën e përbashkët.

----------


## ribaldi

*PËRMBLEDHJE E DOKTRINËS SHOQËRORE TË KISHËS



HYRJE*

*NJË HUMANIZËM5* I TËRËSISHËM DHE SOLIDAR*

a) Në agimin e mijëvjeçarit të tretë

1    Kisha, popull shtegtar, po ecën në mijëvjeçarin e tretë të epokës së krishterë e udhëhequr prej Krishtit, «Bariut të madh» (Heb 13, 20): Ai është Dera e Shenjtë (krh. Gjn 10, 9) që kapërcyem gjatë Jubileut të Madh të vitit 2000.1 Jezu Krishti është Rruga, e Vërteta dhe Jeta (krh. Gjn 14, 6): duke soditur Fytyrën e Zotit, përforcojmë fenë tonë dhe shpresën tonë në Të, të vetmin Shpëtimtar dhe pikarritje të historisë.

    Kisha vazhdon t’i thërrasë të gjithë popujt dhe të gjitha Kombet, sepse vetëm në emër të Krishtit i jepet njeriut shpëtimi. Shpëtimi, që Zoti Jezus ka fituar për ne «me çmim të lartë» (1 Kor 6, 20; krh. 1 Pjt 1, 18-19), realizohet në jetën e re që i pret të drejtët pas vdekjes, por përfshin edhe këtë botë në realitetet e ekonomisë e të punës, të teknikës e të komunikimit, të shoqërisë e të politikës, të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare e të marrëdhënieve mes kulturave e popujve: «Jezusi ka ardhur për të sjellë shpëtimin e tërësishëm, që përfshin krejt njeriun dhe të gjithë njerëzit, duke i hapur ndaj horizonteve të mrekullueshme të bijësisë hyjnore».2

2    Në këtë agim të mijëvjeçarit të tretë, Kisha nuk lodhet së kumtuari Ungjillin që dhuron shpëtimin dhe lirinë e njëmendtë edhe në gjërat tokësore, duke kujtuar porosinë solemne drejtuar Timoteut prej shën Palit: «Predikoje fjalën, nxit në rast të volitshëm dhe në rast të pavolitshëm, këshillo, qorto, urdhëro me plot duresë dhe mësim! Sepse do të vijë koha, kur njerëzit nuk do ta durojnë mësimin e shëndoshë, por, simbas ëndjeve të veta, do të bashkojnë rreth vetes mësues për të kënaqur veshin; do t’i largojnë veshët prej së vërtetës dhe do t’i sjellin drejt përrallave. Ti veç rri zgjuar në çdo gjë me kujdes, duroji të vështirat, kryeje mirë detyrën e ungjilltarit, kryeje plotësisht shërbesën tënde» (2 Tim 2-5).

3    Burrave e grave të kohës sonë, shokëve të vet të udhëtimit, Kisha u jep edhe doktrinën e vet shoqërore. Në të vërtetë, kur Kisha «kryen misionin e vet të kumtimit të Ungjillit, i vërteton njeriut, në emër të Krishtit, dinjitetin e tij dhe thirrjen e tij në bashkësinë6* e personave; i mëson kërkesat e drejtësisë dhe të paqes, sipas urtisë hyjnore».3 Kjo doktrinë ka një njësi të vetën të thellë, që buron prej Fesë në një shpëtim të tërësishëm, prej Shpresës në një drejtësi të plotë, prej Dashurisë që i bën të gjithë njerëzit vërtet vëllezër në Krishtin: është një shprehje e dashurisë së Hyjit për botën, të cilën Ai e ka dashur aq shumë «sa që e dha një të vetmin Birin e vet» (Gjn 3, 16). Ligji i ri i dashurisë përqafon tërë njerëzimin dhe nuk njeh kufij, pasi kumtimi i shëlbimit në Krishtin shtrihet «gjer në skajin e botës» (Vap 1, 8).

4    Duke zbuluar se Hyji na do, njeriu kupton dinjitetin e vet transhendent, mëson të mos kënaqet me veten dhe të takojë tjetrin në një rrjet marrëdhëniesh gjithnjë e më njëmend njerëzore. Njerëzit e bërë të rinj prej dashurisë së Hyjit janë në gjendje t’i ndryshojnë rregullat dhe cilësinë e marrëdhënieve si dhe strukturat shoqërore: janë persona të aftë të sjellin paqen aty ku ka konflikte, të ndërtojnë e të kultivojnë marrëdhënie vëllazërore aty ku ka urrejtje, të kërkojnë drejtësinë aty ku zotëron shfrytëzimi i njeriut mbi njeriun. Vetëm dashuria është e aftë t’i shndërrojë në mënyrë rrënjësore marrëdhëniet që qeniet njerëzore kanë mes tyre. I përfshirë në këtë perspektivë, secili njeri vullnetmirë mund t’i dallojë horizontet e gjera të drejtësisë dhe të zhvillimit njerëzor në të vërtetën dhe në të mirën.

5    Dashuria ka para vetes një punë të gjerë në të cilën Kisha dëshiron të ndihmojë edhe me doktrinën e vet shoqërore, që i përket krejt njeriut dhe u drejtohet të gjithë njerëzve. Shumë vëllezër nevojtarë presin ndihmë, shumë popuj presin respekt: «A është e mundur që, në kohën tonë, të ketë ende njerëz që vdesin nga uria? që mbeten të dënuar me analfabetizëm? të cilëve u mungojnë përkujdesjet mjekësore më elementare? që nuk kanë një shtëpi në të cilën të strehohen? Skenari i varfërisë mund të zgjerohet në mënyrë të papërcaktueshme, nëse varfërive të vjetra u shtojmë varfëritë e reja, që përfshijnë shpesh edhe mjediset e kategoritë jo pa burime ekonomike, por që janë të ekspozuara ndaj dëshpërimit të moskuptimit, kurthit të drogës, braktisjes në moshën e shtyrë apo në sëmundje, mënjanimit apo diskriminimit shoqëror… E si të rrimë pastaj mënjanë përballë perspektivave të një çrregullimi ekologjik, që i bën jo mikpritëse dhe armike të njeriut zona të gjera të planetit? Ose në lidhje me problemet e paqes, shpesh e kërcënuar me ankthin e luftërave katastrofike? Ose përballë dhunimit të të drejtave themelore njerëzore të shumë personave, sidomos të fëmijëve?».4

6    Dashuria e krishterë të shtyn për denoncimin, propozimin dhe angazhimin e projektimit kulturor dhe shoqëror, për një zell faktik, që i shtyn të gjithë ata që e kanë sinqerisht për zemër fatin e njeriut, që të japin ndihmesën e tyre. Njerëzimi po e kupton gjithnjë e më qartë, se është i lidhur nga një fat i vetëm, që kërkon një marrje të përbashkët të përgjegjësisë, të frymëzuar nga një humanizëm i tërësishëm dhe solidar: sheh se kjo njësi fati është shpesh e kushtëzuar dhe madje e imponuar prej teknikës apo prej ekonomisë dhe ndien nevojën për një vetëdije më të madhe morale, që të drejtojë ecjen e përbashkët. Të mahnitur prej të rejave të shumta teknologjike, njerëzit e kohës sonë dëshirojnë për së tepërmi, që përparimi të finalizohet për të mirën e vërtetë të njerëzimit të sotëm dhe të nesërm.

b) Domethënia e dokumentit

7    I krishteri e di se në doktrinën shoqërore të Kishës mund të gjejë parimet e reflektimit, kriteret e gjykimit dhe udhëzimet e veprimit nga të cilat duhet të niset për të nxitur një humanizëm të tërësishëm dhe solidar. Prandaj, përhapja e kësaj doktrine përbën një përparësi baritore të njëmendtë, me qëllim që njerëzit, të ndriçuar prej saj, të bëhen të aftë ta interpretojnë realitetin e sotëm dhe të kërkojnë rrugë të përshtatshme për veprim: «Mësimi dhe përhapja e doktrinës shoqërore bëjnë pjesë në misionin ungjillëzues të Kishës».5

    Në këtë perspektivë është mbajtur si shumë i dobishëm botimi i një dokumenti që do të ilustronte përvijimet themelore të doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës dhe marrëdhënien ekzistuese mes kësaj doktrine dhe ungjillëzimit të ri.6 Këshilli Papnor i Drejtësisë dhe i Paqes, që e ka përpunuar dhe mban përgjegjësinë e plotë për të, është këshilluar gjerësisht për këtë vepër, duke përfshirë Anëtarët dhe Këshilltarët e tij, disa Dikastere të Selisë Romake, Konferencat Ipeshkvnore të Vendeve të ndryshme, Ipeshkvij të veçantë dhe ekspertë në çështjet e trajtuara.

8    Ky dokument dëshiron të paraqesë në mënyrë të plotë dhe sistematike, edhe pse në formë të përmbledhur, mësimin shoqëror, që është fryt i reflektimit të urtë të magjisterit dhe shprehje e angazhimit të vazhdueshëm të Kishës në besnikërinë ndaj Hirit të shpëtimit të Krishtit dhe të kujdesit të përzemërt për fatet e njerëzimit. Aspektet teologjike, filozofike, morale, kulturore dhe baritore më të rëndësishme të këtij mësimi sillen këtu në mënyrë organike në marrëdhënie me çështjet shoqërore. Në këtë mënyrë dëshmohet begatia e takimit mes Ungjillit dhe problemeve që njeriu përballon në ecjen e vet historike.

    Në studimin e Përmbledhjes do të jetë mirë të mbahen parasysh se citimet e teksteve të Magjisterit janë nxjerrë prej dokumenteve me autoritet të ndryshëm. Përkrah dokumenteve konciliare dhe enciklikave, paraqiten edhe fjalime të Papëve apo dokumente të përpunuara nga Dikastere të Selisë së Shenjtë. Ashtu siç dihet, por është mirë ta theksojmë, lexuesi duhet të jetë i vetëdijshëm se bëhet fjalë për nivele të ndryshme mësimi. Dokumenti, që kufizohet duke dhënë një paraqitje të përvijimeve themelore të doktrinës shoqërore, u lë Konferencave Ipeshkvnore përgjegjësinë që të bëjnë zbatimet e përshtatshme të kërkuara prej situatave të ndryshme lokale.7

9    Dokumenti jep një kuadër të plotë të përvijimeve themelore të «corpus»-it doktrinor të mësimit shoqëror katolik. Ky kuadër lejon trajtimin siç duhet të çështjeve shoqërore të kohës sonë, që kërkojnë të merren në konsideratë me një vizion tërësor, sepse karakterizohen si çështje gjithnjë e më të ndërlidhura, që kushtëzojnë njëra-tjetrën dhe i përkasin gjithnjë e më shumë krejt familjes njerëzore. Paraqitja e parimeve të doktrinës shoqërore synon të sugjerojë një metodë organike në kërkimin e zgjedhjeve të problemeve, me qëllim që shoshitja, gjykimi dhe zgjidhjet t’u përgjigjen realitetit dhe solidariteti e shpresa të mund të ndikojnë me efikasitet edhe në situatat e ndërlikuara të ditëve tona. Në të vërtetë, parimet kujtojnë dhe ndriçojnë njëri-tjetrin, pasi shprehin antropologjinë e krishterë,8 fryt i Zbulimit të dashurisë që Hyji ka për personin njerëzor. Megjithatë, duhet pasur parasysh siç duhet se kalimi i kohës dhe ndryshimi i konteksteve shoqërore do të kërkojnë reflektime të vazhdueshme e të përditësuara mbi argumentet e ndryshme të paraqitura këtu, për të interpretuar shenjat e reja të kohëve.

10    Dokumenti parashtrohet si një mjet për shoshitjen morale dhe baritore të ngjarjeve të tërësishme që karakterizojnë kohët tona; si një udhërrëfyes për të frymëzuar, në nivel individual e kolektiv, sjellje dhe zgjedhje që na lejojnë të vështrojmë drejt së ardhmes me besim e shpresë; si një udhëzues për besimtarët mbi mësimin e moralit shoqëror. Prej aty mund të burojë një angazhim i ri i aftë t’iu përgjigjet kërkesave të kohës sonë dhe sipas masës së nevojave dhe burimeve të njeriut, por sidomos dëshira për të përforcuar në forma të reja thirrjen përkatëse të karizmave të ndryshme kishtare në lidhje me ungjillëzimin e fushës shoqërore, sepse «të gjitha gjymtyrët e Kishës janë pjesëmarrëse në përmasën e saj shekullare».9 Së fundi, teksti propozohet edhe si nxitje dialogu me të gjithë ata që dëshirojnë sinqerisht të mirën e njeriut.

11    Marrësit e parë të këtij dokumenti janë Ipeshkvijtë, të cilët do të gjejnë format më të përshtatshme për përhapjen dhe interpretimin e tij të saktë. Në të vërtetë, i përket «manus docenti»-t të tyre të mësojë se «në planin e Hyjit Krijues realitetet tokësore dhe institucionet njerëzore janë të finalizuara edhe për shpëtimin e njerëzve dhe prandaj mund të ndihmojnë jo pak në ndërtimin e Trupit të Krishtit».10 Meshtarët, rregulltarët e rregulltaret dhe, në përgjithësi, formatorët do të gjejnë aty një udhërrëfyes për mësimin e tyre dhe një mjet shpëtimi baritor. Besimtarët laikë, që kërkojnë Mbretërinë e qiellit «duke i rregulluar dhe duke i orientuar sipas Hyjit gjërat tokësore»,11 do të gjejnë aty dritën për angazhimin e tyre specifik. Bashkësitë e krishtera do të mund ta përdorin këtë dokument për të analizuar objektivisht situatat, për t’i sqaruar ato në dritën e fjalëve të pandryshueshme të Ungjillit, për të marrë prej aty parimet e reflektimit, kriteret e gjykimit dhe orientimet për veprim.12

12    Ky dokument u propozohet edhe vëllezërve të Kishave e Bashkësive të tjera Kishtare, ndjekësve të feve të tjera, si dhe atyre burrave e grave vullnetmirë që angazhohen për t’i shërbyer të mirës së përbashkët: le ta pranojnë atë si fryt të një përvoje njerëzore universale, të mbushur me shenja të panumërta të pranisë së Shpirtit të Hyjit. Është një thesar gjërash të reja e të vjetra (krh. Mt 13, 52), që Kisha dëshiron të bashkëndajë, për të falënderuar Hyjin, prej të cilit vjen «çdo dhuratë e mirë dhe çdo dhunti e përsosur» (Jak 1, 17). Është një shenjë shprese fakti, se sot fetë dhe kulturat shfaqin gatishmëri për dialog dhe ndiejnë nevojën e ngutshme për t’i bashkuar përpjekjet e veta, që të favorizojnë drejtësinë, vëllazërinë, paqen dhe rritjen e personit njerëzor.

    Kisha Katolike në mënyrë të veçantë e bashkon angazhimin e vet me atë të kushtuar në fushën shoqërore prej Kishave e Bashkësive të tjera Kishtare, qoftë në nivelin e reflektimit doktrinor, qoftë në nivelin praktik. Së bashku me to, Kisha Katolike është e bindur se prej trashëgimisë së përbashkët të mësimeve shoqërore të ruajtura prej traditës së gjallë të popullit të Hyjit burojnë nxitje e orientime për një bashkëpunim gjithnjë e më të ngushtë në nxitjen e drejtësisë dhe të paqes.13

c) Në shërbim të së vërtetës së plotë të njeriut

13    Ky dokument është një akt shërbimi i Kishës ndaj burrave e grave të kohës sonë, të cilëve ajo u jep pasurinë e doktrinës së vet shoqërore, sipas atij stili dialogu me të cilin vetë Hyji, në një të vetmin Birin e Vet të bërë njeri, «u flet njerëzve si miqve të vet» (krh. Dal 33, 11; Gjn 15, 14-15) dhe jeton mes tyre (krh. Bar 3, 38)».14 Duke marrë frymëzim prej Kushtetutës baritore «Gaudium et spes», edhe ky dokument vendos si bazë të të gjithë paraqitjes njeriun, «njeriun e tërësishëm, me trup e shpirt, me zemër e ndërgjegje, intelekt e vullnet».15 Në perspektivën e përvijuar, Kisha «nuk është e shtytur nga asnjë ambicie tokësore, por synon një gjë të vetme: të vazhdojë, nën udhëheqjen e Shpirtit Ngushëllues, veprën e Krishtit, që ka ardhur në botë për të dëshmuar të vërtetën, për të shpëtuar e jo për të gjykuar, për të shërbyer dhe jo për të qenë i shërbyer».16

14    Me këtë dokument Kisha synon t’i japë një ndihmesë të vërtetë çështjes së vendit të njeriut në natyrë e në shoqëri, e trajtuar prej qytetërimeve e kulturave në të cilat shprehet urtia e njerëzimit. Duke i pasur rrënjët e tyre në një të kaluar shpesh mijëravjeçare, ato shfaqen në format e fesë, të filozofisë dhe të gjenisë poetike të çdo kohe e të çdo populli, duke dhënë disa interpretime të gjithësisë e të bashkëjetesës njerëzore dhe duke u përpjekur që t’i japin një kuptim ekzistencës dhe misterit që e mbështjell atë. Kush jam unë? pse është e pranishme dhimbja, e keqja, vdekja, pavarësisht prej përparimeve të bëra? për çfarë vlejnë kaq arritje nëse çmimi i tyre jo rrallë është i padurueshëm? çfarë do të ketë pas kësaj jete? Këto pyetje bazë karakterizojnë rrugën e jetës njerëzore.17 Në lidhje me këtë mund të kujtohet paralajmërimi «Njih vetveten», i gdhendur në arkitraun e tempullit të Delfit, që dëshmon të vërtetën bazë sipas së cilës njeriu, i thirrur që të dallohet mes të gjitha qenieve të tjera të krijuara, cilësohet si njeri pikërisht sepse është themelisht i orientuar që të njohë vetveten.

15    Orientimi që ngulitet në ekzistencën, në bashkëjetesën shoqërore dhe në histori, në pjesën më të madhe varet prej përgjigjeve që u jepen pyetjeve mbi vendin e njeriut në natyrë dhe në shoqëri, të cilave ky dokument synon t’u japë ndihmesën e vet. Domethënia e thellë e ekzistencës njerëzore, në të vërtetë, zbulohet në kërkimin e lirë të së vërtetës së aftë t’i japë drejtim e plotësi jetës, kërkim drejt të cilit këto pikëpyetje e nxisin pareshtur inteligjencën dhe vullnetin e njeriut. Ata shprehin natyrën njerëzore në nivelin më të lartë, sepse e përfshijnë personin në një përgjigje që mat thellësinë e angazhimit të vet, me ekzistencën e vet. Veç kësaj, bëhet fjalë për pikëpyetje thelbësisht fetare: «kur pse-ja e gjërave hetohet me ndershmëri në kërkim të përgjigjes së fundit dhe më të plotë, atëherë arsyeja njerëzore prek kulmin e vet dhe i hapet fetarisë. Në të vërtetë, fetaria përfaqëson shprehjen më të lartë të personit njerëzor, sepse është kulmi i natyrës së tij racionale. Ajo buron prej aspiratës së thellë të njeriut për të vërtetën dhe qëndron në themelin e kërkimit të lirë e personal të hyjnores që bën ai».18

16    Pikëpyetjet rrënjësore që e shoqërojnë qysh prej fillimit ecjen e njerëzve, në kohën tonë marrin një domethënie edhe më të madhe, për shtrirjen e sfidave, risinë e skenarëve, zgjedhjet vendimtare që brezat aktualë janë të thirrur të bëjnë.

    E para ndër sfidat më të mëdha, përballë të cilave gjendet sot njerëzimi, është ajo e vetë të vërtetës së të qenët-njeri. Kufiri dhe marrëdhënia mes natyrës, teknikës dhe moralit janë çështje që kërkojnë vendosmërisht përgjegjësinë personale dhe kolektive për sa u përket qëndrimeve që duhen mbajtur në lidhje me atë që njeriu është, me atë që mund të bëjë dhe me atë që duhet të jetë. Një sfidë të dytë përbën kuptimi dhe mbarështimi i pluralizmit dhe i ndryshimeve në të gjitha nivelet: të mendimit, të zgjedhjes morale, të kulturës, të aderimit fetar, të filozofisë së zhvillimit njerëzor e shoqëror. Sfida e tretë është globalizimi, që ka një domethënie më të gjerë e më të thellë, sesa ai thjesht ekonomik, pasi në histori është hapur një epokë e re, që ka të bëjë me fatin e njerëzimit.

17    Nxënësit e Jezu Krishtit ndihen të përfshirë prej këtyre pikëpyetjeve, i mbajnë edhe ata brenda zemrës së tyre dhe duan të angazhohen, së bashku me të gjithë njerëzit, në kërkim të së vërtetës dhe të kuptimit të ekzistencës personale e shoqërore. Në këtë kërkim ndihmojnë me dëshminë e tyre bujare të dhuratës që njerëzimi ka marrë: Hyji ia ka drejtuar atij Fjalën e Vet gjatë historisë, madje Ai vetë ka hyrë në këtë histori për të dialoguar me të dhe për t’i zbuluar planin e Vet të shpëtimit, të drejtësisë e të vëllazërimit. Në Birin e Vet, Jezu Krishtin e bërë njeri, Hyji na ka liruar prej mëkatit dhe na ka treguar rrugën në të cilën duhet të ecim dhe cakun drejt të cilit duhet të orientohemi.

d) Me vulën e solidaritetit, të respektit dhe të dashurisë

18    Kisha ecën së bashku me të gjithë njerëzimin në rrugët e historisë. Ajo jeton në botë dhe, megjithëse duke mos qenë e botës (krh. Gjn 17, 14-16), është e thirrur t’i shërbejë asaj duke ndjekur thirrjen e vet të brendshme. Një qëndrim i tillë  që vihet re edhe në këtë dokument  mbështetet prej bindjes së thellë se është e rëndësishme për botën ta njohë Kishën si realitet dhe tharm të historisë, ashtu siç është e rëndësishme për Kishën që të mos shpërfillë atë që ajo ka marrë prej historisë dhe prej evoluimit të gjinisë njerëzore.19 Koncili II i Vatikanit ka dashur të japë një shprehje të qartë të solidaritetit, të respektit dhe të dashurisë ndaj familjes njerëzore, duke vendosur me të një dialog mbi shumë probleme, «duke sjellë dritën që merr prej Ungjillit dhe duke vënë në dispozicion të gjinisë njerëzore energjitë e shpëtimit që Kisha, nën udhëheqjen e Shpirtit Shenjt, merr prej Themeluesit të vet. Bëhet fjalë për ta shpëtuar personin e njeriut dhe për ta ndërtuar shoqërinë njerëzore».20

19    Kisha, shenjë në historinë e dashurisë së Hyjit për njerëzit dhe e thirrjes së krejt gjinisë njerëzore në njësinë e bijësisë së të vetmit Atë,21 edhe me këtë dokument mbi doktrinën e vet shoqërore synon t’u propozojë të gjithë njerëzve një njerëzi në lartësinë e planit të dashurisë të Hyjit mbi historinë, një humanizëm të tërësishëm dhe solidar, të aftë për të frymëzuar një rend të ri shoqëror, ekonomik e politik, të bazuar në dinjitetin e në lirinë e çdo personi njerëzor, që duhet zbatuar në paqe, në drejtësi e në solidaritet. Ky humanizëm mund të realizohet nëse secili burrë e secila grua dhe bashkësitë e tyre do të dinë t’i kultivojnë virtytet morale e shoqërore në vetvete dhe t’i përhapin në shoqëri, «kështu që të ketë vërtet njerëz të rinj dhe autorë të një njerëzimi të ri, me ndihmën e nevojshme të hirit hyjnor».22

----------


## ribaldi

*Përmbledje e doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës Katolike.

Në vemendje të politikanëve, të punëtorëve shtetërore 

dhe atyre që e kanë për zemër të mirën e përbashkët.*

PJESA E PARË

«Përmasa teologjike rezulton e nevojshme 
si për të interpretuar,
ashtu edhe për të zgjidhur
problemet aktuale të bashkëjetesës njerëzore».

(Centesimus annus, 55)

KAPITULLI I PARË

PLANI I DASHURISË SË HYJIT PËR NJERËZIMIN


I. TË VEPRUARIT LIRUES TË HYJIT
NË HISTORINË E IZRAELIT



a) Afërsia falas e Hyjit

20    Çdo përvojë e njëmendtë fetare, në të gjitha traditat kulturore, çon në një perceptim të Misterit që, jo rrallë, arrin të kapë ndonjë pjesë të fytyrës së Hyjit. Nga njëra anë Ai duket si zanafilla e asaj që është, si prani që u garanton njerëzve, të organizuar nga ana shoqërore, kushtet bazë të jetesës, duke vënë në dispozicion të mirat e nevojshme për të; ndërsa, nga ana tjetër, si masë e asaj që duhet të jetë, si prani që kërkon të vepruarit njerëzor  si në nivelin personal, ashtu edhe në nivelin shoqëror  mbi përdorimin e po atyre të mirave në marrëdhënie me njerëzit e tjerë. Në çdo përvojë fetare, pra, dalin se janë të rëndësishme qoftë përmasa e dhuratës dhe e të dhënit falas, që rroket si e nënkuptuar në përvojën që personi njerëzor bën me të ekzistuarit e tij së bashku me të tjerët në botë, qoftë jehonat e kësaj përmase në ndërgjegjen e njeriut, që e ndien se është i interpeluar ta mbarështojë në formë të përgjegjshme e gostinore dhuratën e marrë. Dëshmi e gjithë kësaj është njohja universale e rregullës së artë, në të cilën, në planin e marrëdhënieve njerëzore, shprehet kërkesa që i arrin njeriut prej Misterit: «Gjithçka dëshironi t’ju bëjnë juve njerëzit, bëjuani edhe ju atyre!» (Mt 7, 12).23

21    Në sfondin, e bashkëndarë në mënyra të ndryshme, të përvojës universale fetare, spikat Zbulimi që Hyji ia bën shkallë-shkallë popullit të Izraelit. Ai i përgjigjet kërkimit njerëzor të hyjnores në mënyrë të papritur dhe befasuese, falë gjesteve historike, të përpikta e mbresëlënëse, në të cilat shfaqet dashuria e Hyjit për njeriun. Sipas librit të Daljes, Zoti i drejton Moisiut këtë fjalë: «E pashë mjerimin e popullit tim në Egjipt dhe e dëgjova klithjen e tij për ndihmë për shkak të pashpirtësisë së mbikëqyrësve të tyre. Dhe, duke e ditur vuajtjen e tij, zbrita për ta çliruar nga duart e egjiptianëve, ta nxjerr nga ai dhe ta çoj në një vend të mirë e të gjerë, në dheun ku rrjedh qumësht dhe mjaltë» (Dal 3, 7-8). Afërsia falas e Hyjit  së cilës i referohet vetë Emri i Tij, që Ai ia zbulon Moisiut, «Unë jam ai që jam» (Dal 3, 14)  shfaqet në lirimin prej skllavërisë dhe në premtimin, duke u bërë veprim historik, prej të cilit e merr fillesën procesi i identifikimit kolektiv të popullit të Zotit, nëpërmjet arritjes së lirisë dhe të tokës që Hyji ia dhuron atij.

22    Të dhënit falas i të vepruarit hyjnor, historikisht i efektshëm, shoqërohet vazhdimisht me angazhimin e Besëlidhjes, të propozuar prej Hyjit dhe të marrë përsipër prej Izraelit. Në malin Sinai, nisma e Hyjit konkretizohet në Besëlidhjen me popullin e Vet, të cilit i dhurohet Dekalogu i urdhërimeve të zbuluara prej Zotit (krh. Dal 19-24). «Dhjetë fjalët» (Dal 34, 28; krh. Lp 4, 13; 10, 4) «shprehin bashkëpërcaktimet e përkatësisë ndaj Hyjit të caktuar nëpërmjet Besëlidhjes. Ekzistenca morale është përgjigje ndaj nismës së dashurisë së Zotit. Është mirënjohje, nderim ndaj Hyjit dhe kult falënderimi. Është bashkëpunim në planin që Hyji ndjek në histori».24

    Dhjetë urdhërimet, që përbëjnë një ecje të jashtëzakonshme jete dhe tregojnë kushtet më të sigurta për një ekzistencë të liruar prej skllavërisë së mëkatit, përmbajnë një shprehje të privilegjuar të ligjit natyror. Ato «mësojnë njerëzoren e vërtetë të njeriut. Vënë në dritë detyrat themelore dhe, pra, tërthorazi, të drejtat themelore që kanë lidhje me natyrën e personit njerëzor».25 Ato bashkëpërcaktojnë7 *moralin njerëzor universal. Të kujtuara edhe prej Jezusit të riut të pasur të Ungjillit (krh. Mt 19, 18), dhjetë urdhërimet «përbëjnë rregullat më të para të çdo jete shoqërore».26

23    Prej Dekalogut rrjedh një angazhim që i përket jo vetëm asaj që ka lidhje me besnikërinë ndaj të vetmit Hyj të vërtetë, por edhe marrëdhënieve shoqërore brenda popullit të Besëlidhjes. Këto të fundit janë të rregulluara, veçanërisht, prej asaj që është përkufizuar si e drejta e të varfrit: «Nëse ndonjë vëlla yti… bie në skamje, mos u bëj zemërgur dhe mos e rrudh dorën tënde, por hape atë për vëllanë tënd skamnor e huaji çka ka nevojë ai» (Lp 15, 7-8). Gjithë kjo vlen edhe në lidhje me të huajin: «Nëse jeton me ty i huaji në tokën tuaj, mos e shtypni; por le të jetë ndër ju si vendas dhe duaje si vetveten: edhe ju keni qenë të huaj në dheun e Egjiptit. Unë jam Zoti, Hyji juaj» (Lev 19, 33-34). Dhurata e lirimit dhe e tokës së premtuar, Besëlidhja e Sinait dhe Dekalogu janë pra të lidhur thellësisht me një praktikë që, me drejtësi e solidaritet, duhet të rregullojë zhvillimin e shoqërisë izraelitase.

24    Mes aftësive të shumta, që priren t’i japin konkretësi stilit të të dhënit falas dhe të bashkëndarjes në drejtësi që Hyji frymëzon, ligji i vitit sabatik (i kremtuar çdo shtatë vjet) dhe i atij jubilar (çdo pesëdhjetë vjet)27 dallohet si një orientim i rëndësishëm  edhe pse kurrë i realizuar plotësisht  për jetën shoqërore dhe ekonomike të popullit të Izraelit. Është një ligj që, përveç pushimit të arave, urdhëron edhe faljen e borxheve dhe një lirim të përgjithshëm të personave dhe të të mirave: secili mund të kthehet në familjen e vet të origjinës dhe ta rimarrë përsëri pasurinë e vet.

    Ky legjislacion dëshiron të caktojë që ngjarja shpëtimtare e daljes dhe besnikëria ndaj Besëlidhjes të përfaqësojnë jo vetëm parimin themelues të jetës shoqërore, politike dhe ekonomike të Izraelit, por edhe parimin rregullues të çështjeve që kanë lidhje me varfëritë ekonomike dhe me padrejtësitë shoqërore. Bëhet fjalë për një parim të thirrur për ta shndërruar vazhdimisht dhe nga brenda jetën e popullit të Besëlidhjes, që ta bëjë të përputhet me planin e Hyjit. Për t’i zhdukur diskriminimet dhe padrejtësitë e krijuara prej evoluimit shoqëroro-ekonomik, çdo shtatë vjet kujtimi i daljes dhe i Besëlidhjes përkthehet në terma shoqërorë dhe ekonomikë, që t’i kthejë çështjet e pronësisë, të borxheve, të huazimeve dhe të të mirave në domethënien e tyre më të thellë.

25    Normat e vitit sabatik dhe të atij jubilar përbëjnë një doktrinë shoqërore «in nuce».28 Ato tregojnë se si parimet e drejtësisë dhe të solidaritetit shoqëror janë të frymëzuara prej të dhënit falas të ngjarjes së shpëtimit të realizuar prej Hyjit dhe nuk kanë vetëm vlerën e përmirësuesit të një praktike të zotëruar prej interesave dhe objektivave egoiste, por, si «prophetia futuri» duhet të bëhen referimi normativ me të cilin çdo brez në Izrael duhet të përputhet nëse dëshiron të jetë besnik ndaj Hyjit të vet.

    Këto parime bëhen mbështetja e predikimit profetik, i cili synon brendësimin e tyre. Shpirti i Hyjit, i zbritur në zemrën e njeriut  kumtojnë Profetët  do t’ju bëjë të rrënjosni brenda vetes po ato ndjenja të drejtësisë dhe të mëshirës që banojnë në zemrën e Zotit (krh. Jer 31, 33 dhe Ez 36, 26-27). Atëherë vullneti i Hyjit, i shprehur në Dekalogun e dhuruar në Sinai, mund të rrënjoset në mënyrë krijuese në vetë brendësinë e njeriut. Prej këtij procesi brendësimi rrjedhin një thellësi dhe një realizëm më i madh i të vepruarit shoqëror, duke e bërë të mundshëm universalizimin e qëndrimit të drejtësisë dhe të solidaritetit, që populli i Besëlidhjes është i thirrur të marrë përsipër ndaj të gjithë njerëzve, të çdo populli e Kombi.

----------


## ribaldi

*Përmbledje e doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës Katolike.

Në vemendje të politikanëve, të punëtorëve shtetërore 

dhe atyre që e kanë për zemër të mirën e përbashkët.

PJESA E PARË

«Përmasa teologjike rezulton e nevojshme 

si për të interpretuar,

ashtu edhe për të zgjidhur

problemet aktuale të bashkëjetesës njerëzore».

(Centesimus annus, 55)


KAPITULLI I PARË

PLANI I DASHURISË SË HYJIT PËR NJERËZIMIN


I. TË VEPRUARIT LIRUES TË HYJIT NË HISTORINË E IZRAELIT*

*b) Parimi i krijimit dhe i të vepruarit falas të Hyjit*

*26    Reflektimi profetik dhe i librave të urtisë lidhet me shfaqjen e parë dhe me vetë burimin e planit të Hyjit mbi gjithë njerëzimin, kur arrin të formulojë parimin e krijimit të të gjitha gjërave nga ana e Hyjit. Në Punën e Fesë (Besoj) të Izraelit, të pohosh se Hyji është Krijues nuk do të thotë të shprehësh vetëm një bindje teorike, por edhe të përfshish horizontin zanafillor të të vepruarit falas dhe të mëshirshëm të Zotit në dobi të njeriut. Në të vërtetë, Ai lirisht ia jep të qenët dhe jetën gjithçkaje që ekziston. Për këtë arsye, burri dhe gruaja, të krijuar në shëmbëlltyrë e përngjasim të Tij (krh. Zan 1, 26-27), janë të thirrur të jenë shenja e dukshme dhe mjeti i efektshëm i të dhënit falas hyjnor në kopshtin në të cilin Hyji i ka vendosur si kultivues dhe rojtarë të të mirave të krijimit.

27    Në të vepruarit falas të Hyjit Krijues gjen shprehjen vetë kuptimi i krijimit, edhe pse është i errësuar dhe i shtrembëruar prej përvojës së mëkatit. Tregimi i mëkatit origjinal apo zanafillor (krh. Zan 3, 1-24), në të vërtetë, përshkruan tundimin e vazhdueshëm dhe njëkohësisht situatën e çrregullimit në të cilën njerëzimi gjendet pas rënies së prindërve të parë. Të mos i bindesh Hyjit do të thotë ti largohesh vështrimit të Tij të dashurisë dhe të mundohesh ta mbarështosh vetë të ekzistuarit dhe të vepruarit në botë. Prishja e marrëdhënies së bashkësisë me Hyjin shkakton prishjen e njësisë së brendshme të personit njerëzor, të marrëdhënies së bashkësisë mes burrit e gruas dhe të marrëdhënies së harmonishme mes njerëzve dhe krijesave të tjera.29 Në këtë prishje zanafillore duhet kërkuar rrënja më e thellë e të gjitha të këqijave që dëmtojnë marrëdhëniet shoqërore mes personave njerëzorë, të të gjitha situatave që në jetën ekonomike e politike kërcënojnë dinjitetin e personit, drejtësinë dhe solidaritetin.*

----------


## ribaldi

*Përmbledje e doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës Katolike.

Në vemendje të politikanëve, të punëtorëve shtetërore 

dhe atyre që e kanë për zemër të mirën e përbashkët.

PJESA E PARË

«Përmasa teologjike rezulton e nevojshme 

si për të interpretuar,

ashtu edhe për të zgjidhur

problemet aktuale të bashkëjetesës njerëzore».

(Centesimus annus, 55)


KAPITULLI I PARË

PLANI I DASHURISË SË HYJIT PËR NJERËZIMIN*


*II. JEZU KRISHTI PËRMBUSHJA E PLANIT TË DASHURISË SË ATIT*



*a) Në Jezu Krishtin përmbushet ngjarja vendimtare e historisë së Hyjit me njerëzit

28    Dashamirësia dhe mëshira, që frymëzojnë të vepruarit e Hyjit dhe ofrojnë çelësin për interpretimin e tij, bëhen aq të afërta për njeriun sa marrin karakteristikat e njeriut Jezus, Fjalës së bërë njeri. Në tregimin e Lukës, Jezusi e përshkruan shërbesën e vet mesianike me fjalët e Isaisë që kujtojnë domethënien profetike të jubileut: «Shpirti i Zotit është mbi mua sepse Ai më shuguroi! Ai më dërgoi t’u kumtoj të vobektëve Ungjillin, t’u shpall robërve çlirimin, të verbërve dritën e syve; t’i lëshoj në liri të ndrydhurit, të shpall vitin e hirit të Zotit» (4, 18-19; krh. Is 61, 1-2). Jezusi pra vendoset në linjën e përmbushjes, jo vetëm sepse kryen atë që është premtuar dhe që pritej prej Izraelit, por edhe në kuptimin, më të thellë, se në Të përmbushet ngjarja vendimtare e historisë së Hyjit me njerëzit. Në të vërtetë, Ai shpall: «Kush më ka parë mua, ka parë edhe Atin» (Gjn 14, 9). Me fjalë të tjera, Jezusi tregon qartë dhe në mënyrë përfundimtare se kush është Hyji dhe se si sillet Ai me njerëzit.

29    Dashuria që frymëzon shërbesën e Jezusit mes njerëzve është ajo e provuar prej Birit në bashkimin intim me Atin. Besëlidhja e Re na lejon të depërtojmë në përvojën që vetë Jezusi jeton e përçon prej dashurisë së Hyjit, Atit të Vet  Abbà - dhe prandaj, në vetë zemrën e jetës hyjnore. Jezusi kumton mëshirën liruese të Hyjit ndaj atyre që takon në rrugën e Vet, duke filluar prej të varfërve, prej të mënjanuarve, prej mëkatarëve dhe i fton që ta ndjekin Atë, sepse Ai i pari dhe në mënyrë krejt të veçantë, i bindet planit të dashurisë së Hyjit si i dërguari i Tij në botë.

    Vetëdija e Jezusit se është Biri shpreh pikërisht këtë përvojë zanafillore. Biri ka marrë gjithçka dhe falas, prej Atit: «Gjithçka ka Ati, është imja» (Gjn 16, 15). Ai, nga ana e Vet, ka si mision që t’i bëjë pjesëmarrës në këtë dhuratë dhe në këtë marrëdhënie bijësore të gjithë njerëzit: «Nuk ju thërras më shërbëtorë, sepse shërbëtori nuk di çka bën zotëria i tij; unë ju quajta miq, sepse ju zbulova gjithçka që dëgjova prej Atit tim» (Gjn 15, 15).

    Njohja e dashurisë së Atit për Jezusin do të thotë ta frymëzojë veprimin e Vet me të njëjtin dhurim falas e mëshirë të Hyjit, lindës të një jete të re, dhe të bëhet kështu, me vetë ekzistencën e Vet, shembull dhe model për nxënësit e Vet. Ata janë të thirrur të jetojnë si Ai dhe, pas Pashkës së Tij të vdekjes e të ngjalljes, të jetojnë në Të dhe prej Tij, falë dhuratës së begatshme të Shpirtit Shenjt, ngushëlluesit që ngjall në zemrat e njerëzve stilin e jetesës të vetë Krishtit.*

----------


## ribaldi

*Përmbledje e doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës Katolike.

Në vemendje të politikanëve, të punëtorëve shtetërore 

dhe atyre që e kanë për zemër të mirën e përbashkët.

PJESA E PARË

«Përmasa teologjike rezulton e nevojshme 

si për të interpretuar,

ashtu edhe për të zgjidhur

problemet aktuale të bashkëjetesës njerëzore».

(Centesimus annus, 55)


KAPITULLI I PARË

PLANI I DASHURISË SË HYJIT PËR NJERËZIMIN


II. JEZU KRISHTI PËRMBUSHJA E PLANIT TË DASHURISË SË ATIT*

*b) Zbulimi i Dashurisë trinitare*

*30    Dëshmia e Besëlidhjes së Re, me befasimin gjithnjë të ri të atij që është lëbyer prej dashurisë së pashprehshme të Hyjit (krh. Rom 8, 26), në dritën e zbulimit të plotë të Dashurisë trinitare të dhënë prej Pashkës së Jezu Krishtit merr domethënien e fundit të Mishërimit të Birit dhe të misionit të Tij mes njerëzve. Shën Pali shkruan: «Nëse Hyji na përkrah, kush do të jetë kundër nesh? Ai as Birin e vet nuk e kurseu, por e dorëzoi të flijohet për të gjithë ne, e si atëherë, bashkë me Të, nuk do të na japë çdo gjë?» (Rom 8, 31-32). Një gjuhë të ngjashme përdor edhe shën Gjoni: «Dashuria përmbahet në këtë: Jo se ne e kemi dashur Hyjin, por  Ai na ka dashur ne, dhe e ka dërguar Birin e vet si fli pajtuese për mëkatet tona» (1 Gjn 4, 10).

31    Fytyra e Hyjit, e zbuluar shkallë-shkallë në historinë e shpëtimit, ndriçon plotësisht në Fytyrën e Jezu Krishtit të Kryqëzuar dhe të Ngjallur. Hyji është Trini: Atë, Bir, Shpirt Shenjt, realisht të dalluar dhe realisht një, sepse është bashkësi e pambarim dashurie. Dashuria falas e Hyjit për njerëzimin zbulohet, para së gjithash, si dashuri natyrore e Atit, prej të cilit vjen gjithçka; si komunikim falas që Biri i bën asaj, duke iu dhuruar përsëri Atit dhe duke iu dhuruar njerëzve; si begati gjithnjë e re e dashurisë hyjnore që Shpirti Shenjt derdh në zemrën e njerëzve (krh. Rom 5, 5).

    Me fjalët e me veprat dhe në mënyrë të plotë e përfundimtare me vdekjen e ngjalljen e Vet,30 Jezu Krishti i zbulon njerëzimit se Hyji është Atë dhe se të gjithë jemi të thirrur me anë të hirit që të bëhemi bijtë e Tij në Shpirt (krh. Rom 8, 15; Gal 4, 6), dhe prandaj edhe vëllezër e motra me njëri-tjetrin. Për këtë arsye Kisha beson vendosmërisht se «çelësi, qendra dhe qëllimi i krejt historisë njerëzore gjenden në Zotin dhe Mësuesin e vet».31

32    Duke soditur dhurimin falas dhe begatinë e dhuratës hyjnore të Birit nga ana e Atit, që Jezusi ua ka mësuar njerëzve dhe e ka dëshmuar duke dhuruar jetën e Vet për ne, Gjoni Apostull kap domethënien e thellë dhe pasojën më logjike: «Të dashur, në qoftë se Hyji na ka dashur ashtu, edhe neve na duhet ta duam njëri-tjetrin. Hyjin askurrë askush nuk e pa. Nëse e duam njëri-tjetrin, Hyji mbetet në ne dhe dashuria e tij në ne është e përkryer» (1 Gjn 4, 11-12). Ndërsjellshmëria e dashurisë kërkohet prej urdhrit të cilin Jezusi e përkufizon si të ri dhe të Tijin: «Sikurse unë ju desha ju, duajeni edhe ju njëri-tjetrin!» (Gjn 13, 34). Urdhri i dashurisë së ndërsjellë përvijon rrugën për ta jetuar në Krishtin jetën trinitare në Kishë, Trup të Krishtit, dhe për ta shndërruar me Të historinë deri në përmbushjen e saj në Jerusalemin qiellor.

33    Urdhri i dashurisë së ndërsjellë, që përbën ligjin e jetës së popullit të Hyjit,32 duhet t’i frymëzojë, t’i pastrojë e t’i lartësojë të gjitha marrëdhëniet njerëzore në jetën shoqërore e politike: «Njerëzim do të thotë thirrje në bashkësinë ndërpersonale»,33 sepse shëmbëlltyra dhe përngjasimi i Hyjit trinitar janë rrënja e «krejt “ethos”-it njerëzor… kulmi i të cilit është urdhri i dashurisë».34 Dukuria kulturore, shoqërore, ekonomike dhe politike e sotme e ndërvarësisë, që i dendëson dhe i bën veçanërisht të dukshme lidhjet që e bashkojnë familjen njerëzore, vë në pah edhe më tepër, në dritën e Zbulimit, «një model të ri njësie të gjinisë njerëzore, në të cilin duhet të frymëzohet, në instancë të fundit, solidariteti. Ky model suprem i njësisë, pasqyrim i jetës së brendshme të Hyjit, një në tri Veta, është ai që ne të krishterët e përcaktojmë me fjalën “bashkësi”».35
*

----------


## ribaldi

*Përmbledje e doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës Katolike.

Në vemendje të politikanëve, të punëtorëve shtetërore 

dhe atyre që e kanë për zemër të mirën e përbashkët.

PJESA E PARË

«Përmasa teologjike rezulton e nevojshme 

si për të interpretuar,

ashtu edhe për të zgjidhur

problemet aktuale të bashkëjetesës njerëzore».

(Centesimus annus, 55)


KAPITULLI I PARË

PLANI I DASHURISË SË HYJIT PËR NJERËZIMIN

III. PERSONI NJERËZOR NË PLANIN E DASHURISË SË ATIT*

a) Dashuria trinitare, zanafilla dhe caku i personit njerëzor

34    Zbulimi në Krishtin i misterit të Hyjit si Dashuri trinitare është njëkohësisht edhe zbulimi i thirrjes së personit njerëzor në dashuri. Ky zbulim e ndriçon dinjitetin dhe lirinë personale të burrit e të gruas si dhe socialitetin karakteristik njerëzor në krejt thellësinë e tyre: «Të jesh person në shëmbëlltyrë e përngjasim të Hyjit bashkëmbart një ekzistencë në marrëdhënie, në marrëdhënie me un-in tjetër»,36 sepse vetë Hyji, një dhe tri, është bashkësi e Atit, e Birit dhe e Shpirtit Shenjt.

    Në bashkësinë e dashurisë që është Hyji, në të cilin tri Vetat hyjnore duhen në mënyrë të ndërsjellë dhe janë i Vetmi Hyj, personi njerëzor është i thirrur të zbulojë zanafillën dhe cakun e ekzistencës së vet dhe të historisë. Etërit Konciliarë, në Kushtetutën baritore «Gaudium et spes», mësojnë se «Zoti Jezus, kur i lutet Atit që të gjithë të jenë një. Sikurse ti, Atë, që je në mua dhe unë në ty (Gjn 17, 21-22), duke paraqitur caqe të paarritshme për arsyen njerëzore, përmend njëfarë ngjashmërie mes bashkimit të personave hyjnorë dhe bashkimit të bijve të Hyjit në të vërtetë dhe në dashuri. Kjo ngjashmëri qartas tregon se njeriu, të cilin të vetmin prej krijesave e deshi Hyji jo si mjet për diçka apo për dikënd tjetër, ai smund të gjejë veten përpos nëpër dhurim të sinqertë të vetvetes (krh. Lk 17, 33)».37

35    Zbulimi i krishterë hedh një dritë të re mbi identitetin, mbi thirrjen dhe mbi fatin e fundit të personit dhe të gjinisë njerëzore. Çdo person është i krijuar, i dashur dhe i shpëtuar prej Hyjit në Jezu Krishtin dhe realizohet duke thurur marrëdhënie të shumëfishta dashurie, drejtësie e solidariteti me personat e tjerë, ndërsa zhvillon veprimtarinë e vet të larmishme në botë. Të vepruarit njerëzor, kur priret të promovojë dinjitetin dhe thirrjen e tërësishme të personit, cilësinë e kushteve të tij të ekzistencës, takimin dhe solidaritetin e popujve dhe të kombeve, është në përputhje me planin e Hyjit, që nuk lë kurrë pa e shfaqur dashurinë dhe Provaninë e Vet ndaj bijve të Vet.

36    Faqet e librit të parë të Shkrimit të Shenjtë, që përshkruajnë krijimin e burrit e të gruas në shëmbëlltyrë e përngjasim të Hyjit (krh. Zan 1, 26-27), përmbajnë një mësim themelor në lidhje me identitetin dhe thirrjen e personit njerëzor. Ato na thonë se krijimi i burrit dhe i gruas është një akt i lirë dhe falas i Hyjit; se burri dhe gruaja, pasi janë të lirë e inteligjentë, përbëjnë ti-në e krijuar të Hyjit dhe se vetëm në marrëdhënie me Të mund ta zbulojnë e ta realizojnë domethënien e njëmendtë e të plotë të jetës së tyre personale e shoqërore; se ata, pikërisht në përplotësimin dhe ndërsjellshmërinë e tyre, janë shëmbëlltyra e Dashurisë trinitare në gjithësinë e krijuar; se atyre, që janë kulmi i krijimit, Krijuesi u beson detyrën që ta rregullojnë dhe ta orientojnë natyrën e krijuar sipas planit të Vet (krh. Zan 1, 28).

37    Libri i Zanafillës na propozon disa shtylla të antropologjisë së krishterë: dinjitetin e pamohueshëm të personit njerëzor, që e ka rrënjën dhe garancinë e vet në planin krijues të Hyjit; socialitetin përbërës të qenies njerëzore, që e ka prototipin e vet në marrëdhënien zanafillore mes burrit e gruas, «bashkimi i të cilëve përbën formën e parë të bashkësisë së personave»;38 domethënien e të vepruarit njerëzor në botë, që është e lidhur me zbulimin dhe me respektimin e ligjit natyror që Hyji e ka gdhendur në gjithësinë e krijuar, që njerëzimi të banojë në të dhe ta ruajë sipas planit të Tij. Ky vizion i personit njerëzor, i shoqërisë dhe i historisë është i rrënjosur në Hyjin dhe ndriçohet prej realizimit të planit të Tij të shpëtimit.

b) Shpëtimi i krishterë: për të gjithë njerëzit dhe për krejt njeriun

38    Shpëtimi që, me nismën e Hyjit Atë, është dhuruar në Jezu Krishtin dhe është aktualizuar e përhapur me veprën e Shpirtit Shenjt, është shpëtim për të gjithë njerëzit dhe i krejt njeriut: është shpëtim universal dhe i tërësishëm. I përket personit njerëzor në çdo përmasë të vetën: personal e shoqëror, shpirtëror e trupor, historik dhe transhendent. Ai fillon të realizohet që në histori, sepse ajo që është krijuar është e mirë dhe Hyji e ka dashur atë, si dhe sepse Biri i Hyjit është bërë njëri prej nesh.39 Por, përmbushja e tij është në të ardhmen që Hyji ruan për ne, kur do të thirremi, së bashku me gjithë krijimin (krh. Rom 8), për të marrë pjesë në ngjalljen e Krishtit dhe në bashkësinë e amshuar të jetës me Atin, në gëzimin e Shpirtit Shenjt. Kjo perspektivë tregon saktësisht gabimin dhe mashtrimin e vizioneve thjesht imanentistike të kuptimit të historisë dhe të pretendimeve të vetëshpëtimit të njeriut.

39    Shpëtimi që Hyji u jep bijve të Vet kërkon përgjigjen dhe aderimin e tyre të lirë. Këtu qëndron feja, nëpërmjet së cilës «njeriu lirisht braktiset krejtësisht në Hyjin»,40 duke iu përgjigjur Dashurisë paraprirëse dhe shumë të bollshme të Hyjit (krh. 1 Gjn 4, 10) me dashurinë konkrete ndaj vëllezërve dhe me shpresën e patundur, «sepse Ai që i dha premtimet është besnik» (Heb 10, 23). Në të vërtetë, plani hyjnor i shpëtimit nuk e vendos krijesën njerëzore në një gjendje thjesht pasiviteti apo vogëlsie në lidhje me Krijuesin e vet, sepse marrëdhënia me Hyjin, që Jezu Krishti na shfaq dhe në të cilën na fut falas nëpërmjet Shpirtit Shenjt, është një marrëdhënie bijësie: ajo që Jezusi jeton në lidhje me Atin (krh. Gjn 15-17; Gal 4, 6-7).

40    Universaliteti dhe tërësishmëria e shpëtimit të dhuruar në Jezu Krishtin, e bëjnë të pazgjidhshme lidhjen mes marrëdhënies që personi është i thirrur të ketë me Hyjin dhe përgjegjshmërisë në lidhje me të afërmin, në konkretësinë e situatave historike. Kjo kapet me intuitë, edhe pse në mënyrë të vagët dhe jo pa gabime, në kërkimin universal njerëzor të së vërtetës dhe të domethënies, por bëhet strukturë bartëse e Besëlidhjes së Hyjit me Izraelin, siç dëshmojnë rrasat e Ligjit dhe predikimi profetik.

    Kjo lidhje shprehet me qartësi dhe në një përmbledhje të përsosur në mësimin e Jezu Krishtit dhe përforcohet përfundimisht prej dëshmisë më të lartë të dhurimit të jetës së Tij, në dëgjesë ndaj vullnetit të Atit dhe për dashuri ndaj vëllezërve. Skribit që e pyet: «Cili urdhërim është i pari i të gjitha urdhërimeve?» (Mk 12, 28), Jezusi i përgjigjet: «I pari është: Dëgjo, Izrael! Zoti Hyji ynë, është një Zot i vetëm. Duaje Zotin, Hyjin tënd, me gjithë zemrën tënde, me gjithë mendjen tënde e me gjithë fuqinë tënde!. Urdhri i dytë është: Duaje të afërmin tënd porsi vetveten! Tjetër urdhër më të madh se këta nuk ka» (Mk 12, 29-31).

    Në zemrën e personit njerëzor gërshetohen në mënyrë të pazgjidhshme marrëdhënia me Hyjin, i njohur si Krijuesi dhe Ati, burimi dhe plotësimi i jetës dhe i shpëtimit, dhe hapja ndaj dashurisë konkrete për njeriun, që duhet të trajtohet si një vetvete tjetër, edhe nëse është armik (krh. Mt 5, 43-44). Në përmasën e brendshme të njeriut, si përfundim, rrënjoset angazhimi për drejtësinë e solidaritetin, për ndërtimin e një jetese shoqërore, ekonomike e politike në përputhje me planin e Hyjit.

c) Nxënësi i Krishtit si krijesë e re

41    Jeta personale e shoqërore, ashtu si edhe veprimi njerëzor në botë janë gjithmonë të rrezikuar prej mëkatit, por Jezu Krishti, «duke vuajtur për ne, jo vetëm na ka lënë një shembull që ti ndiqnim gjurmët e tij, por edhe na ka hapur një rrugë, të cilën duke përshkuar jeta dhe vdekja shenjtërohen e fitojnë një domethënie të re».41 Nxënësi i Krishtit, në fe dhe nëpërmjet sakramenteve, bashkëngjitet me misterin e Pashkës së Jezusit, kështu që njeriu i vjetër i tij, me prirjet e tij të këqija, kryqëzohet së bashku me Krishtin. Si krijesë e re ai atëherë aftësohet në hir «për të ecur në një rrugë të re» (krh. Rom 6, 4). Megjithatë, kjo ecje «vlen jo vetëm për të krishterët, por edhe për të gjithë njerëzit vullnetmirë, në zemrën e të cilëve vepron në mënyrë të padukshme hiri. Meqenëse Krishti ka vdekur për të gjithë, dhe meqenëse thirrja e fundit e njeriut është efektivisht një e vetme, domethënë ajo hyjnore, duhet të mendojmë se Shpirti Shenjt ua jep të gjithëve mundësinë të bashkohen, në atë mënyrë që Hyji di, me këtë mister të Pashkës».42

42    Shndërrimi i brendshëm i personit njerëzor, në përngjasimin e tij shkallë-shkallë me Krishtin, është kushti thelbësor për një përtëritje reale të marrëdhënieve të tij me personat e tjerë: «Pra, duhet të mbështetemi në aftësitë shpirtërore e morale të personit dhe në kërkesën e vazhdueshme të kthimit të tij të brendshëm, për të arritur ndryshime shoqërore që të jenë realisht në shërbim të tij. Përparësia që i njihet kthimit të zemrës nuk e zhduk aspak, madje imponon detyrën për të sjellë në institucionet dhe në kushtet e jetesës, kur ato shkaktojnë mëkatin, shërimet e duhura, që të përputhen me normat e drejtësisë dhe ta favorizojnë të mirën në vend që ta pengojnë atë».43

43    Nuk është e mundur ta duam të afërmin si vetveten dhe të vazhdojmë në këtë qëndrim, pa vendosmërinë e patundur e të vazhdueshme që të angazhohemi për të mirën e të gjithëve dhe të secilit, sepse të gjithë jemi vërtet përgjegjës për të gjithë.44 Sipas mësimit konciliar, «respekti dhe dashuria duhet të shtrihen edhe te ata që mendojnë apo veprojnë ndryshe prej nesh në gjërat shoqërore, politike e madje edhe fetare, pasi me sa më shumë ndershmëri e dashuri do ti kuptojmë së brendshmi mënyrat e tyre të të menduarit, aq më lehtë do të mund të vendosim dialogun me ta».45 Në këtë ecje është i nevojshëm hiri, që Hyji ia jep njeriut për ta ndihmuar që ti kapërcejë dështimet, për ta shkëputur prej spirales së rrenës e të dhunës, për ta mbështetur e për ta shtyrë që ta riendë, me një gatishmëri gjithnjë të përtërirë, rrjetin e marrëdhënieve të vërteta e të sinqerta me të ngjashmit e vet.46

44    Edhe marrëdhënia me gjithësinë e krijuar dhe veprimtaritë e ndryshme që njeriu i kushton përkujdesjes ndaj saj dhe shndërrimit të saj, të kërcënuara përditë prej krenarisë dhe prej dashurisë së çrregullt për vetveten, duhet të pastrohen e të përsosen prej kryqit e prej ngjalljes së Krishtit: «I shëlbuar prej Krishtit dhe i bërë krijesë e re në Shpirtin Shenjt, njeriu mund dhe duhet ti dojë gjërat e krijuara prej Hyjit. Prej Hyjit i merr dhe i vështron dhe i nderon sikur të dilnin prej duarve të Hyjit. Duke falënderuar për to Bamirësin dhe duke i përdorur e duke i gëzuar krijesat me një shpirt të varfër e të lirë, hyn në zotërimin e vërtetë të botës, sikurse ai që nuk ka asgjë, por që zotëron gjithçka: Gjithçka është juaja, ju jeni të Krishtit e Krishti është i Hyjit! (1 Kor 3, 22-23)».47

d) Transhendenca e shpëtimit dhe autonomia e realiteteve tokësore

45    Jezu Krishti është Biri i Hyjit i bërë njeri në të cilin e falë të cilit bota dhe njeriu marrin të vërtetën e tyre të njëmendtë e të plotë. Misteri i afërsisë së pafundme të Hyjit me njeriun  i realizuar në Mishërimin e Jezu Krishtit, që arriti deri në braktisjen në kryq dhe në vdekje  tregon se sa më shumë që njerëzorja të shikohet në dritën e planit të Hyjit dhe të jetohet në bashkësi me Të, aq më shumë ajo fuqizohet dhe lirohet në identitetin e vet dhe në atë liri që i përket, sepse është e vetja. Pjesëmarrja në jetën bijësore të Krishtit, që është bërë e mundur nga Mishërimi dhe nga dhurata pashkvnore e Shpirtit, jo vetëm që nuk e shtyp, por edhe ka efektin ta lirojë, konsistencën dhe identitetin e njëmendtë e autonom të qenieve njerëzore, në të gjitha shprehjet e tyre.

    Kjo perspektivë të çon drejt një vizioni të saktë të realiteteve tokësore dhe të autonomisë së tyre, që theksohet fort prej mësimit të Koncilit II të Vatikanit: «Nëse me autonomi të realiteteve tokësore kuptojmë se gjërat e krijuara dhe shoqëritë gëzojnë ligje e vlera të vetat, që njeriu në mënyrë graduale duhet ti zbulojë, ti përdorë e bashkërendisë, atëherë është absolutisht e nevojshme ta kërkojmë atë: kjo është në përputhje me vullnesën e Krijuesit. Në të vërtetë, për shkak të gjendjes së tyre si krijesa, të gjitha gjërat janë të pajisura me një konsistencë, të vërtetë, mirësi të vetën, me ligje e rend të vetin, që njeriu duhet ti respektojë, duke pranuar metodat përkatëse të çdo shkence apo arti».48

46    Nuk ka konfliktualitet mes Hyjit dhe njeriut, por një marrëdhënie dashurie në të cilën bota dhe frytet e veprimit njerëzor në botë janë objekt i dhurimit të ndërsjellë mes Atit dhe bijve dhe i bijve mes tyre, në Jezu Krishtin: në Të dhe falë Tij, bota dhe njeriu marrin domethënien e tyre të njëmendtë dhe zanafillore. Në një vizion universal të dashurisë së Hyjit që përqafon gjithçka që është, vetë Hyji na është zbuluar në Krishtin si Atë dhe dhurues i jetës dhe njeriu na është zbuluar si ai që, në Krishtin, gjithçka e merr si dhuratë prej Hyjit, në përvujtëri e liri, dhe gjithçka e zotëron vërtet si të vetën, kur e di dhe e jeton çdo gjë si të Hyjit, me prejardhje nga Hyji dhe të finalizuar në Hyjin. Në lidhje me këtë, Koncili II i Vatikanit mëson: «Nëse me shprehjen autonomi të realiteteve tokësore kuptohet se gjërat e krijuara nuk varen prej Hyjit dhe se njeriu mund ti përdorë duke mos ia referuar Krijuesit, të gjithë ata që e pranojnë Hyjin, e kuptojnë se sa të rreme janë këto opinione. Pa Krijuesin krijesa nuk ekziston».49

47    Personi njerëzor, në vetvete dhe në thirrjen e vet, e tejkalon horizontin e gjithësisë së krijuar, të shoqërisë dhe të historisë: qëllimi i tij i fundit është vetë Hyji,50 që u është zbuluar njerëzve për ti ftuar e pranuar ata në bashkësinë me Veten:51 «Njeriu nuk mund tia dhurojë vetveten një projekti vetëm njerëzor të realitetit, një ideali abstrakt apo utopive abstrakte. Ai, si person, mund tia dhurojë vetveten një personi tjetër apo personave të tjerë dhe, në fund, Hyjit, që është autori i qenies së tij dhe është i vetmi që mund ta pranojë plotësisht dhuratën e tij».52 Për këtë arsye, «njeriu që nuk pranon ta tejkalojë vetveten dhe të jetojë përvojën e dhurimit të vetvetes dhe të formimit të një bashkësie të njëmendtë njerëzore, të orientuar drejt fatit të vet të fundit që është Hyji është një njeri i tjetërsuar. Shoqëria që, në format e veta të organizimit shoqëror, të prodhimit e të konsumit, e bën më të vështirë realizimin e këtij dhurimi dhe krijimin e këtij solidariteti ndërnjerëzor, është një shoqëri e tjetërsuar ».53

48    Personi njerëzor nuk mund dhe nuk duhet të instrumentalizohet8* prej strukturave shoqërore, ekonomike e politike, pasi çdo njeri ka lirinë të orientohet drejt qëllimit të vet të fundit. Nga ana tjetër, çdo realizim kulturor, shoqëror, ekonomik e politik, në të cilin historikisht vihen në jetë socialiteti i personit dhe veprimtaria e tij shndërruese e gjithësisë, duhet të konsiderohet gjithmonë edhe në aspektin e vet të realitetit relativ dhe kalimtar, «trajta e kësaj bote po kalon» (1 Kor 7, 31). Bëhet fjalë për një relativitet eskatologjik, në kuptimin se njeriu dhe bota shkojnë drejt fundit, që është përmbushja e fatit të tyre në Hyjin; dhe për një relativitet teologjik, pasi dhurata e Hyjit, nëpërmjet së cilës do të përmbushet fati përfundimtar i njerëzimit dhe i krijimit, i tejkalon pafundësisht mundësitë dhe pritjet e njeriut. Çfarëdo vizioni totalitaristik i shoqërisë dhe i shtetit dhe çfarëdo ideologjie thjesht brenda botës së përparimit janë kundër të vërtetës së tërësishme të personit njerëzor dhe planit të Hyjit mbi historinë.

----------

toni77_toni (06-11-2015)

----------


## ribaldi

Përmbledje e doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës Katolike.

Në vemendje të politikanëve, të punëtorëve shtetërore 

dhe atyre që e kanë për zemër të mirën e përbashkët.

PJESA E PARË

«Përmasa teologjike rezulton e nevojshme 

si për të interpretuar,

ashtu edhe për të zgjidhur

problemet aktuale të bashkëjetesës njerëzore».

(Centesimus annus, 55)


KAPITULLI I PARË

PLANI I DASHURISË SË HYJIT PËR NJERËZIMIN

IV. PLANI I HYJIT DHE MISIONI I KISHËS

a) Kisha, shenjë dhe mbrojtje e transhendencës së personit njerëzor

49    Kisha, bashkësia e atyre që janë të thirrur prej Jezu Krishtit të Ngjallur dhe vihen në ndjekje të Tij, është «shenjë dhe mbrojtje e transhendencës së personit njerëzor».54 Ajo «është në Krishtin si sakrament, domethënë shenjë dhe mjet i bashkimit intim me Hyjin dhe i njësisë së të gjithë gjinisë njerëzore».55 Misioni i Kishës është të kumtojë dhe të përçojë shpëtimin e realizuar në Jezu Krishtin, që Ai e quan «Mbretëria e Hyjit» (Mk 1, 15), domethënë bashkësinë me Hyjin dhe mes njerëzve. Qëllimi i shpëtimit, Mbretëria e Hyjit, i përfshin të gjithë njerëzit dhe do të realizohet plotësisht përtej historisë, në Hyjin. Kisha ka marrë «misionin që të kumtojë e të vendosë në të gjithë popujt Mbretërinë e Krishtit dhe të Hyjit dhe përbën në tokë sythin e fillimin e kësaj Mbretërie».56

50    Kisha vihet konkretisht në shërbim të Mbretërisë së Hyjit para së gjithash duke kumtuar e duke përçuar Ungjillin e shpëtimit dhe duke themeluar bashkësi të reja të krishtera. Veç kësaj, ajo «i shërben Mbretërisë duke përhapur në botë “vlerat ungjillore”, që janë shprehje e Mbretërisë dhe që i ndihmojnë njerëzit ta mirëpresin dhe ta pranojnë planin e Hyjit. Pra, është e vërtetë se realiteti fillestar i Mbretërisë mund të gjendet edhe përtej kufijve të Kishës në tërë njerëzimin, nëse ai jeton “vlerat ungjillore” dhe i hapet veprimit të Shpirtit që fryn në drejtimin që do (krh. Gjn 3, 8); por duhet të shtojmë menjëherë se kjo përmasë tokësore e Mbretërisë është e paplotë, nëse nuk është e bashkërenditur me Mbretërinë e Krishtit, të pranishëm në Kishë dhe të prirur nga plotësia eskatologjike».57 Nga kjo rrjedh, në veçanti, se Kisha nuk përzihet me bashkësinë politike dhe nuk është e lidhur me asnjë sistem politik.58 Në fakt, bashkësia politike dhe Kisha, secila në fushën e vet, janë të pavarura e autonome prej njëra-tjetrës dhe janë të dyja, edhe pse në mënyra të ndryshme, «në shërbim të thirrjes personale e shoqërore të po atyre njerëzve».59 Madje mund të pohojmë se dallimi mes fesë e politikës dhe parimi i lirisë fetare përbëjnë një arritje speciale të krishterimit, me një rëndësi të madhe në planin historik e kulturor.

51    Identitetit dhe misionit të Kishës në botë, sipas projektit të Hyjit të realizuar në Krishtin, u përgjigjet «një pikësynim shpëtimtar dhe eskatologjik, që nuk mund të arrihet plotësisht përveçse në botën e ardhshme».60 Pikërisht për këtë, Kisha jep një ndihmesë origjinale dhe të pazëvendësueshme me përkujdesjen që e nxit për ta bërë më njerëzore familjen e njerëzve dhe historinë e saj dhe të vendoset si mbrojtje kundër çdo tundimi totalitaristik, duke i treguar njeriut thirrjen e tij të tërësishme e përfundimtare.61

    Me predikimin e Ungjillit, hirin e sakramenteve dhe përvojën e bashkësisë vëllazërore, Kisha «shëron dhe ngre dinjitetin e personit njerëzor, përforcon strukturën e shoqërisë njerëzore dhe i jep kuptim e domethënie më të thellë punës së përditshme të njerëzve».62 Në planin e dinamikave konkrete historike, ardhja e Mbretërisë së Hyjit nuk kapet, pra, në perspektivën e një organizimi shoqëror, ekonomik e politik të përcaktuar dhe përfundimtar. Ajo dëshmohet prej zhvillimit të një socialiteti njerëzor që është për njerëzit tharmi i realizimit të tërësishëm, i drejtësisë dhe i solidaritetit, në hapjen ndaj Transhendentes si term referimi për përmbushjen personale përfundimtare.

b) Kisha, Mbretëria e Hyjit dhe përtëritja e marrëdhënieve shoqërore

52    Hyji, në Krishtin, nuk shëlbon vetëm individin, por edhe marrëdhëniet shoqërore mes njerëzve. Siç mëson Pali apostull, jeta në Krishtin bën që të shfaqet në mënyrë të plotë e të re identiteti dhe socialiteti i personit njerëzor, me pasojat e tyre konkrete në planin historik: «Prandaj, të gjithë jeni bijtë e Hyjit në fuqi të fesë në Jezu Krishtin, sepse, gjithsa jeni pagëzuar në Krishtin  me Krishtin jeni veshur. Nuk ka më: hebre  grek! Nuk ka më: skllav  i lirë! Nuk ka më: mashkull  femër! Të gjithë jeni Një në Krishtin Jezus!» (Gal 3, 26-28). Në këtë perspektivë, bashkësitë kishtare, të thirrura prej mesazhit të Jezu Krishtit dhe të bashkuara në Shpirtin Shenjt rreth Jezusit të Ngjallur (krh. Mt 18, 20; 28, 19-20; Lk 24, 46-49), paraqiten si vende të bashkësisë, të dëshmisë e të misionit, dhe si tharm i shëlbimit dhe i shndërrimit të marrëdhënieve shoqërore. Predikimi i Ungjillit të Jezusit i bën nxënësit që ta paraprijnë të ardhmen duke përtërirë marrëdhëniet e ndërsjella.

53    Shndërrimi i marrëdhënieve shoqërore që u përgjigjet kërkesave të Mbretërisë së Hyjit nuk ndodh në përcaktimet e saj konkrete një herë e përgjithmonë. Bëhet fjalë për një detyrë që i është besuar bashkësisë së krishterë, që duhet ta përpunojë dhe ta realizojë nëpërmjet reflektimit dhe veprimtarisë praktike të frymëzuar prej Ungjillit. Vetë Shpirti i Zotit, që e udhëheq popullin e Hyjit dhe njëkohësisht mbush gjithësinë,63 i frymëzon, herë pas here, zgjidhje të reja e aktuale për krijimtarinë e përgjegjshme të njerëzve,64 për bashkësinë e të krishterëve të futur në botë dhe në histori e prandaj edhe të hapur ndaj dialogut me të gjithë personat vullnetmirë, në kërkimin e përbashkët të sytheve të së vërtetës e të lirisë së mbjellë në fushën e gjerë të njerëzimit.65 Dinamika e kësaj përtëritjeje duhet të mbështetet në parimet e pandryshueshme të ligjit natyror, të ngulitur prej Hyjit Krijues në çdo krijesë të Tijën (krh. Rom 2, 14-15) dhe të ndriçuar eskatologjikisht me anë të Jezu Krishtit.

54    Jezu Krishti na zbulon se «Hyji është dashuri» (1 Gjn 4, 8) dhe na mëson se «ligji themelor i përsosmërisë njerëzore, pra i shndërrimit të botës, është urdhri i ri i dashurisë. Në këtë mënyrë i siguron ata që i besojnë dashurisë hyjnore se rruga e dashurisë është e hapur për të gjithë njerëzit dhe se përpjekja për të realizuar vëllazërinë universale nuk është e kotë».66 Ky ligj është i thirrur të bëhet masa dhe rregulla e fundit e të gjitha dinamikave në të cilat shprehen marrëdhëniet njerëzore. Si përmbledhje, është vetë misteri i Hyjit, Dashuria trinitare, që bazon domethënien dhe vlerën e personit, të socialitetit dhe të veprimit njerëzor në botë, pasi i është zbuluar dhe komunikuar njerëzimit me anë të Jezu Krishtit, në Shpirtin e Tij.

55    Shndërrimi i botës paraqitet si një instancë themelore edhe e kohës sonë. Kësaj kërkese doktrina shoqërore e Kishës synon t’i japë përgjigjet që shenjat e kohëve kujtojnë, duke e treguar para së gjithash dashurinë e ndërsjellë mes njerëzve, nën vështrimin e Hyjit, si mjetin më të fuqishëm të ndryshimit, në nivel personal e shoqëror. Në fakt, dashuria e ndërsjellë, me pjesëmarrjen në dashurinë e pafundme të Hyjit, është qëllimi i njëmendtë, historik e transhendent, i njerëzimit. Prandaj, «përparimi tokësor, megjithëse duhet të dallohet me kujdes prej zhvillimit të Mbretërisë së Krishtit, është shumë me rëndësi për Mbretërinë e Hyjit, pasi mund të ndihmojë për ta organizuar më mirë shoqërinë njerëzore».67

c) Qiej të rinj dhe tokë të re

56    Premtimi i Hyjit dhe ngjallja e Jezu Krishtit nxisin tek të krishterët shpresën e bazuar se për të gjithë personat njerëzorë është përgatitur një banesë e re dhe e amshuar, një tokë në të cilën banon drejtësia (krh. 2 Kor 5, 1-2; 2 Pjt 3, 13): «Atëherë, pasi të mposhtet vdekja, bijtë e Hyjit do të ngjallen në Krishtin, dhe ajo që qe mbjellë e dobët dhe e shkatërrueshme do të marrë pashkatërrueshmërinë; dhe, duke mbetur dashuria dhe veprat e saj, do të lirohet prej skllavërisë së kotësisë krejt krijimi që Hyji ka bërë për njeriun».68 Kjo shpresë, në vend që ta dobësojë, duhet ta nxisë përkujdesjen në punën që ka lidhje me realitetin e tanishëm.

57    Të mirat, sikurse është dinjiteti i njeriut, vëllazëria e liria, të gjitha frytet e mira të natyrës dhe të punës sonë, të përhapura mbi tokë në Shpirtin e Zotit dhe sipas rendit të Tij, të pastruara prej çdo njolle, të ndriçuara e të shndërruara, i përkasin Mbretërisë së të vërtetës dhe të jetës, të shenjtërisë dhe të hirit, të drejtësisë, të dashurisë dhe të paqes që Krishti do t’i çojë tek Ati dhe ku ne do t’i rigjejmë ato. Atëherë për të gjithë do të tingëllojnë në të vërtetën e tyre solemne fjalët e Krishtit: «Ejani të bekuarit e Atit tim! Merrni në pronë Mbretërinë që u bë gati për ju që prej fillimit të botës! Sepse pata uri e më dhatë të ha, pata etje e më dhatë të pi, isha shtegtar e më përbujtët, isha i zhveshur e më veshët, i sëmurë e erdhët të më shihni, isha në burg e erdhët tek unë. Për të vërtetë po ju them: çkado bëtë për njërin ndër këta vëllezër të mi më të vegjël, e bëtë për mua» (Mt 25, 34-36.40).

58    Realizimi i plotësuar i personit njerëzor, i kryer në Krishtin falë dhuratës së Shpirtit, piqet në histori dhe ndërmjetësohet prej marrëdhënieve të personit me personat e tjerë, marrëdhënie që, nga ana e tyre, e arrijnë përsosmërinë falë angazhimit që priret të përmirësojë botën, në drejtësi e në paqe. Të vepruarit njerëzor në histori është në vetvete domethënës dhe i efektshëm për vendosjen përfundimtare të Mbretërisë, edhe pse kjo mbetet dhuratë e Hyjit, plotësisht transhendente. Ky të vepruar, kur respekton rendin objektiv të realitetit tokësor dhe kur është i ndriçuar prej së vërtetës e prej dashurisë, bëhet mjet për një zbatim gjithnjë e më të plotë dhe të tërësishëm të drejtësisë e të paqes dhe hershon në të tashmen Mbretërinë e premtuar.

    Duke u bërë i ngjashëm me Krishtin Shëlbues, njeriu e percepton veten si krijesë të dashur prej Hyjit dhe të zgjedhur prej Tij amshueshmërisht, të thirrur në hir e në lavdi, në krejt plotësinë e misterit në të cilin është bërë pjesëmarrës në Jezu Krishtin.69 Përngjasimi me Krishtin dhe soditja e Fytyrës së Tij70 ngjallin tek i krishteri një dëshirë të pamposhtur për ta hershuar në këtë botë, në fushën e marrëdhënieve njerëzore, atë që do të jetë realitet përfundimtar, duke u kujdesur për t’i dhënë të hajë, të pijë, të vishet, një shtëpi, kujdesin, mirëpritjen dhe shoqërinë Zotit që troket në derë (krh. Mt 25, 35-37).

d) Maria dhe «fiat»-i i saj ndaj planit të dashurisë së Hyjit

59    Trashëgimtare e shpresës së të drejtëve të Izraelit dhe e para ndër nxënësit e Jezu Krishtit është Maria, nëna e Tij. Ajo, me «fiat»-in e Saj ndaj planit të dashurisë së Hyjit (krh. Lk 1, 38), në emër të të gjithë njerëzimit, pranon në histori të dërguarin e Atit, Shpëtuesin e njerëzve: në këngën «Magnificat» shpall ardhjen e Misterit të Shpëtimit, ardhjen e «Mesisë së të varfërve» (krh. Is 11, 4; 61, 1). Hyji i Besëlidhjes, të cilit Virgjëra e Nazaretit i këndon në ngazëllimin e shpirtit të Saj, është Ai që rrëzon princat prej froneve të tyre e i lartëson të përvuajturit, i mbush me të mira ata që s’kanë ç’të hanë e të pasurit i nis duarthatë, i hedh poshtë qëllimet e krenarëve dhe e ruan mëshirën e Tij për ata që e nderojnë (krh. Lk 1, 50-53).

Duke marrë shembull prej zemrës së Marisë, prej thellësisë së fesë së Saj, të shprehur në fjalët e «Magnificat»-it, nxënësit e Krishtit janë të thirrur ta përtërijnë gjithnjë e më mirë në vetvete «vetëdijen se nuk mund të ndahet e vërteta mbi Hyjin që shpëton, mbi Hyjin që është burim i çdo dhurate, prej shfaqjes së dashurisë së Tij parapëlqyese për të varfrit e të përvuajturit, e cila, e kënduar në Magnificat, gjendet pastaj e shprehur në fjalët dhe në veprat e Jezusit».71 Maria, tërësisht e varur prej Hyjit dhe krejtësisht e orientuar drejt Tij me hovin e fesë së Saj, «është ikona më e përsosur e lirisë dhe e lirimit të njerëzimit dhe të kozmosit».72

----------


## ribaldi

*KAPITULLI I DYTË


MISIONI I KISHËS DHE DOKTRINA SHOQËRORE


I. UNGJILLËZIMI DHE DOKTRINA SHOQËRORE*

a) Kisha, banesa e Hyjit me njerëz

60    Kisha, pjesëmarrëse në gëzimet dhe në shpresat, në ankthet dhe në trishtimet e njerëzve, është e bashkuar me çdo burrë e çdo grua, të çdo vendi e të çdo kohe, dhe u sjell atyre lajmin e mirë të Mbretërisë së Hyjit, që me Jezu Krishtin ka ardhur dhe vjen në mesin tonë.73 Ajo është, për njerëzimin dhe për botën, sakramenti i dashurisë së Hyjit dhe prandaj i shpresës më të madhe, që aktivizon dhe mbështet çdo plan e angazhim të njëmendtë lirimi dhe nxitjeje njerëzore. Kisha është mes njerëzve tenda e shoqërisë së Hyjit - «tenda e Hyjit me njerëz» (Zb 21, 3)  kështu që njeriu nuk është i vetëm, i humbur apo i frikësuar në angazhimin e vet për ta njerëzuar botën, por gjen mbështetje në dashurinë shëlbuese të Krishtit. Ajo është mbarështuese e shpëtimit jo në mënyrë abstrakte apo në kuptimin thjesht shpirtëror, por në kontekstin e historisë dhe të botës në të cilën njeriu jeton,74 ku e arrin dashuria e Hyjit dhe thirrja për t’iu përgjigjur planit hyjnor.

61    I vetëm dhe i papërsëritshëm në individualitetin e vet, çdo njeri është një qenie e hapur ndaj marrëdhënies me të tjerët në shoqëri. Bashkëjetesa në rrjetin e marrëdhënieve që lidh mes tyre individët, familjet, grupet e ndërmjetme, në lidhje takimi, komunikimi dhe këmbimi, i siguron të jetuarit një cilësi më të mirë. E mira e përbashkët që njerëzit kërkojnë e arrijnë duke formuar bashkësinë shoqërore është garanci për të mirën personale, familjare dhe asociative.75 Për këtë arsye lind dhe merr formë shoqëria, me rendet e veta strukturore, domethënë politike, ekonomike, juridike, kulturore. Njeriut, «që është i përfshirë në rrjetin kompleks të marrëdhënieve të shoqërive moderne»,76 Kisha i drejtohet me doktrinën e vet shpirtërore. «Eksperte në humanitet»,77 ajo është në gjendje ta kuptojë në thirrjen e tij dhe në dëshirat e tij, në kufizimet e tij dhe në vështirësitë e tij, në të drejtat e tij dhe në detyrat e tij, dhe të ketë për të një fjalë jete, që të jehojë në ngjarjet historike e shoqërore të ekzistencës njerëzore.

b) Të ngjizurit dhe të fermentuarit e shoqërisë me Ungjillin

62    Me mësimin e vet shoqëror, Kisha synon të kumtojë dhe të aktualizojë Ungjillin në rrjetin kompleks të marrëdhënieve shoqërore. Nuk bëhet fjalë thjesht për ta arritur njeriun në shoqëri, njeriun si marrës të kumtimit ungjillor, por për ta ngjizur e fermentuar vetë shoqërinë me Ungjillin.78 Prandaj, për Kishën, të kujdeset për njeriun, do të thotë ta përfshijë edhe shoqërinë në zellin e vet misionar e shpëtimtar. Bashkëjetesa shoqërore shpesh përcakton cilësinë e jetës dhe prandaj edhe kushtet në të cilat çdo burrë e çdo grua e kuptojnë vetveten dhe vendosin për veten e vet dhe për thirrjen e tyre. Për këtë arsye, Kisha nuk është mospërfillëse ndaj gjithë asaj që në shoqëri zgjedhet, prodhohet e jetohet, ndaj cilësisë morale, domethënë njëmend njerëzore dhe njerëzorizuese, të jetës shoqërore. Shoqëria dhe bashkë me të edhe politika, ekonomia, puna, e drejta, kultura, nuk përbëjnë një fushë thjesht shekullare e tokësore e prandaj dytësore e të huaj për mesazhin dhe për ekonominë e shpëtimit. Në të vërtetë, shoqëria me gjithçka që në të zhvillohet, i përket njeriut. Ajo është shoqëria e njerëzve, që janë «rruga e parë themelore e Kishës».79

63    Me doktrinën e vet shoqërore Kisha merr përsipër detyrën e kumtimit që Zoti i ka besuar. Ajo aktualizon në ngjarjet historike mesazhin e lirimit dhe të shëlbimit të Krishtit, Ungjillin e Mbretërisë. Kisha, duke kumtuar Ungjillin, «i vërteton njeriut, në emër të Krishtit, dinjitetin e tij dhe thirrjen e tij në bashkësinë e personave; i mëson kërkesat e drejtësisë e të paqes, në përputhje me urtinë hyjnore».80

    Ungjilli që jehon nëpërmjet Kishës në të sotmen e njeriut,81 doktrina shoqërore është fjalë që liron. Kjo do të thotë se ka efektshmërinë e të vërtetës dhe të hirit të Shpirtit të Hyjit, që depërton në zemrat, duke i përgatitur të kultivojnë mendime e plane dashurie, drejtësie, lirie e paqeje. Kështu të ungjillëzosh fushën shoqërore do të thotë të ngjallësh në zemrën e njerëzve forcën e kuptimit dhe të lirimit të Ungjillit, që të nxisë një shoqëri në masën e njeriut, sepse është në masën e Krishtit: do të thotë të ndërtosh një qytet më njerëzor për njeriun, sepse është më në përputhje me Mbretërinë e Hyjit.

64    Kisha, me doktrinën e saj shoqërore, jo vetëm nuk largohet prej misionit të vet, por është ngushtësisht besnike ndaj tij. Shëlbimi i bërë prej Krishtit dhe besuar misionit shpëtimtar të Kishës sigurisht që është i rendit mbinatyror. Kjo përmasë nuk është shprehje kufizuese, por e tërësishme e shpëtimit.82 Mbinatyrorja nuk duhet të konceptohet si një entitet apo si një hapësirë që fillon aty ku mbaron natyrorja, por si lartësimi i kësaj, kështu që asgjë e rendit të krijimit dhe e njerëzores nuk është e huaj dhe e përjashtuar prej rendit natyror dhe teologal të fesë e të hirit, por aty njihet, merret dhe lartësohet: «Në Jezu Krishtin bota e dukshme, e krijuar prej Hyjit për njeriun (krh. Zan 1, 26-30)  ajo botë që, pasi në të ka hyrë mëkati, “është e nënshtruar kotësisë” (Rom 8, 20; krh. po aty, 8, 19-22)  e fiton përsëri lidhjen zanafillore me vetë burimin hyjnor të Urtisë dhe të Dashurisë. Në të vërtetë, “Hyji aq fort e deshi botën sa që e dha një të vetmin Birin e vet” (Gjn 3, 16). Sikurse në njeriun-Adam kjo lidhje është këputur, ashtu në njeriun-Krisht ajo është lidhur përsëri (krh. Rom 5, 12-21)».83

65    Shëlbimi fillon me Mishërimin, nëpërmjet të cilit Biri i Hyjit, përveç mëkatit, merr gjithçka prej njeriut, sipas solidariteteve të caktuara prej Urtisë krijuese hyjnore, dhe gjithçka e përfshin në dhuratën e Vet të Dashurisë shëlbuese. Prej kësaj Dashurie njeriu arrihet në tërësinë e qenies së vet: qenie trupore e shpirtërore, në marrëdhënie solidare me të tjerët. Krejt njeriu  jo një shpirt i ndarë apo një qenie e mbyllur në individualitetin e vet, por personi dhe shoqëria e personave  është i përfshirë në ekonominë shpëtimtare të Ungjillit. Bartëse e mesazhit të Mishërimit dhe të Shëlbimit të Ungjillit, Kisha nuk mund të përshkojë rrugë tjetër: me doktrinën e vet shoqërore dhe me veprimin e efektshëm që ajo kryen, jo vetëm nuk e dobëson fytyrën e saj dhe misionin e saj, por është besnike ndaj Krishtit dhe u zbulohet njerëzve si «sakrament universal i shpëtimit».84 Kjo është veçanërisht e vërtetë në një epokë si kjo jona, e karakterizuar nga një ndërvarësi në rritje dhe nga një botërorizim i çështjeve shoqërore.

c) Doktrina shoqërore, ungjillëzimi dhe nxitja njerëzore

66    Doktrina shoqërore është pjesë përbërëse e shërbesës së ungjillëzimit të Kishës. Gjithçka që ka të bëjë me bashkësinë e njerëzve  situatat dhe problemet e lidhura me drejtësinë, me lirimin, me zhvillimin, me marrëdhëniet mes popujve, me paqen  nuk është e huaj për ungjillëzimin dhe ky nuk do të ishte i plotë po të mos kishte parasysh thirrjen e ndërsjellë që i bëjnë njëri-tjetrit vazhdimisht Ungjilli dhe jeta konkrete, personale e shoqërore e njeriut.85 Mes ungjillëzimit dhe nxitjes njerëzore ka lidhje të thella: «Lidhje të rendit antropologjik, sepse njeriu që duhet ungjillëzuar nuk është një qenie abstrakte, por është i kushtëzuar prej çështjeve shoqërore dhe ekonomike. Lidhje të rendit teologjik, pasi nuk mund të ndahet plani i krijimit prej atij të Shëlbimit që arrin deri në situatat më konkrete të padrejtësisë që duhet luftuar, dhe të drejtësisë që duhet vendosur. Lidhje të rendit lartësisht ungjillor, siç është ajo e dashurisë: në të vërtetë, si mund ta shpallim urdhrin e ri pa nxitur në drejtësi e në paqe rritjen e vërtetë dhe të njëmendtë të njeriut?».86

67    Doktrina shoqërore «ka në vetvete vlerën e një mjeti ungjillëzues»87 dhe zhvillohet në takimin gjithnjë të përtërirë mes mesazhit ungjillor dhe historisë njerëzore. E kuptuar kështu, kjo doktrinë është rruga e veçantë për ushtrimin e shërbesës së Fjalës dhe të funksionit profetik të Kishës:88 «për Kishën, të mësojë e të përhapë doktrinën shoqërore i përket misionit të saj ungjillëzues dhe është pjesë thelbësore e mesazhit të krishterë, sepse kjo doktrinë paraqet pasojat e drejtpërdrejta të saj në jetën e shoqërisë dhe e inkuadron punën e përditshme dhe luftërat për drejtësi në dëshmimin e Krishtit Shpëtimtar».89 Nuk jemi në prani të një interesi apo të një veprimi dytësor, që i shtohet misionit të Kishës, por në vetë zemrën e shërbestarisë së saj: me doktrinën shoqërore Kisha «ia kumton Hyjin dhe misterin e shpëtimit në Krishtin çdo njeriu dhe, po për këtë arsye, ia zbulon njeriut vetveten».90 Kjo është një shërbesë që rrjedh jo vetëm prej shpalljes, por edhe prej dëshmisë.

68    Kisha nuk merr përsipër jetën në shoqëri në çdo aspekt, por me kompetencën e vet përkatëse, që është ajo e kumtimit të Krishtit Shpëtues:91 «Misioni përkatës që Krishti ia ka besuar Kishës së Vet nuk është i rendit politik, ekonomik apo shoqëror: qëllimi që i ka caktuar është i rendit fetar. E megjithatë, pikërisht prej këtij misioni fetar rrjedh një detyrë, një dritë dhe disa forca që mund të shërbejnë për të ndërtuar e për të përforcuar bashkësinë e njerëzve sipas Ligjit hyjnor».92 Kjo do të thotë se Kisha, me doktrinën e vet shoqërore, nuk hyn në çështje teknike dhe nuk themelon apo propozon sisteme ose modele organizimi shoqëror:93 kjo nuk i përket misionit që Krishti i ka besuar asaj. Kisha ka kompetencën e marrë prej Ungjillit: prej mesazhit të lirimit të njeriut të shpallur e të dëshmuar nga Biri i Hyjit bërë njeri.

d) E drejta dhe detyra e Kishës

69    Me doktrinën e vet shoqërore Kisha «ka për qëllim ta ndihmojë njeriun në rrugën e shpëtimit»:94 bëhet fjalë për qëllimin e saj parësor e të vetëm. Nuk ka qëllime të tjera për të zëvendësuar apo për të pushtuar detyrat e të tjerëve, duke lënë pas dore të vetat, apo për të arritur objektiva jashtë misionit të saj. Ky mision paraqet të drejtën dhe njëkohësisht detyrën e Kishës për të përpunuar një doktrinë të vetën shoqërore dhe për të ndikuar me të në shoqëri dhe në strukturat e saja, nëpërmjet përgjegjësive dhe detyrave që nxit kjo doktrinë.

70    Kisha ka të drejtën të jetë për njeriun mësuese e të vërtetës së fesë: e të vërtetës jo vetëm të dogmës, por edhe të moralit që buron prej vetë natyrës njerëzore dhe prej Ungjillit.95 Në të vërtetë, fjala e Ungjillit nuk duhet vetëm të dëgjohet, por edhe të vihet në jetë (krh. Mt 7, 24; Lk 6, 46-47; Gjn 14, 21. 23-24; Jak 1, 22): koherenca në sjellje shfaq aderimin e besimtarit dhe nuk është kufizuar vetëm në fushën kishtare e shpirtërore, por përfshin njeriun në krejt përvojën e vet dhe sipas të gjitha përgjegjësive të veta. Sado shekullare, këto kanë si subjekt njeriun, domethënë atë që Hyji e thërret, nëpërmjet Kishës, për të marrë pjesë në dhuratën e Tij shpëtimtare.

    Dhuratës së shpëtimit njeriu duhet t’i përgjigjet jo me një aderim të pjesshëm, abstrakt apo me fjalë, por me krejt jetën e vet, sipas të gjitha marrëdhënieve që e bashkëpërcaktojnë, që të mos braktisë asgjë në një fushë profane dhe tokësore, të parëndësishëm apo të huaj për shpëtimin. Prandaj doktrina shoqërore nuk është për Kishën një privilegj, një largim, një leverdi apo një ndërhyrje: është një e drejtë e saj të ungjillëzojë shoqëroren, apo ta bëjë të jehojë fjalën liruese të Ungjillit në botën komplekse të prodhimit, të punës, të sipërmarrjes, të financës, të tregtisë, të politikës, të drejtësisë, të kulturës, të komunikimeve shoqërore, në të cilat njeriu jeton.

71    Kjo e drejtë është njëkohësisht një detyrë, sepse Kisha nuk mund të heqë dorë prej saj pa kundërshtuar vetveten dhe besnikërinë e saj ndaj Krishtit: «i mjeri unë nëse nuk e predikoj Ungjillin» (1 Kor 9, 16). Paralajmërimi që shën Pali i drejton vetvetes jehon në vetëdijen e Kishës si një thirrje për të përshkuar të gjitha rrugët e ungjillëzimit; jo vetëm ato që çojnë në vetëdijet individuale, por edhe ato që çojnë në institucionet publike: nga njëra anë nuk duhet ta kufizojmë gabimisht faktin fetar në sferën thjesht private»,96 nga ana tjetër nuk mund të orientohet mesazhi i krishterë nga një shpëtim vetëm përtejtokësor, i paaftë për ta ndriçuar praninë në tokë.97

    Për rëndësinë publike të Ungjillit dhe të fesë dhe për efektet e mbrapshta të padrejtësisë, domethënë të mëkatit, Kisha nuk mund të mbetet mospërfillëse ndaj ngjarjeve shoqërore:98 «është detyrë e Kishës t’i kumtojë gjithmonë dhe kudo parimet morale edhe rreth rendit shoqëror, si dhe të shprehë gjykimin mbi çfarëdo realiteti njerëzor, pasi këtë e kërkojnë të drejtat themelore të personit njerëzor apo shpëtimi i shpirtërave».99

----------


## ribaldi

*KAPITULLI I DYTË


MISIONI I KISHËS DHE DOKTRINA SHOQËRORE*

II. NATYRA E DOKTRINËS SHOQËRORE

a) Një njohje e ndriçuar prej fesë

72    Doktrina shoqërore nuk është menduar qysh prej fillimit si një sistem organik, por është formuar gjatë kohës, nëpërmjet ndërhyrjeve të shumta të magjisterit mbi temat shoqërore. Kjo zanafillë e bën të kuptueshëm faktin se kanë mundur të ndërhyjnë disa lëkundje rreth natyrës, metodës dhe strukturës epistemologjike të doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës. I paraprirë prej një cekjeje domethënëse në «Laborem exercens»,100 një sqarim vendimtar në këtë drejtim përmbahet në enciklikën «Sollicitudo rei socialis»: doktrina shoqërore e Kishës «i përket… jo fushës së ideologjisë, por të teologjisë dhe sidomos të teologjisë morale».101 Ajo nuk mund të përkufizohet sipas parametrave socio-ekonomik. Nuk është një sistem ideologjik apo pragmatik, i prirur të përcaktojë e hartojë marrëdhëniet ekonomike, politike e shoqërore, por është një kategori më vete: ajo është «formulimi i kujdesshëm i rezultateve të një reflektimi të kujdesshëm mbi realitetet komplekse të ekzistencës së njeriut, në shoqërinë dhe në kontekstin ndërkombëtar, në dritën e fesë dhe të traditës kishtare. Qëllimi i saj kryesor është t’i interpretojë këta realitete, duke shqyrtuar përputhjen apo mospërputhjen e tyre me linjat e mësimit të Ungjillit mbi njeriun dhe mbi thirrjen e tij tokësore e njëkohësisht transhendente; për ta orientuar, pra, sjelljen e krishterë».102

73    Prandaj, doktrina shoqërore ka natyrë teologjike, dhe në mënyrë specifike teologjiko-morale, «pasi bëhet fjalë për një doktrinë të prirur për të udhëhequr sjelljen e personave»:103 «Ajo vendoset në kryqëzimin e jetës dhe të ndërgjegjes së krishterë me situatat e botës dhe shfaqet në përpjekjet që individët, familjet, operatorët9* kulturorë e shoqërorë, politikanët dhe burrat e Shtetit bëjnë për t’i dhënë formë e për ta zbatuar në histori».104 Doktrina shoqërore, faktikisht, pasqyron tre nivelet e mësimit teologjiko-moral: atë bazë të motivimeve; atë direktiv të normave të jetesës shoqërore; atë vendimmarrës të ndërgjegjeve, të thirrura për të medituar normat objektive e të përgjithshme në situatat konkrete e të veçanta shoqërore. Këta tre nivele përcaktojnë në mënyrë implicite10* edhe metodën përkatëse dhe strukturën specifike epistemologjike të doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës.

74    Doktrina shoqërore e gjen themelin e vet thelbësor në Zbulimin biblik dhe në Traditën e Kishës. Prej këtij burimi, që vjen prej lart, ajo merr frymëzimin dhe dritën për ta kuptuar, për ta gjykuar dhe për ta orientuar përvojën njerëzore dhe historinë. Para dhe mbi të gjitha qëndron plani i Hyjit mbi krijimin dhe, në veçanti, mbi jetën dhe mbi fatin e njeriut të thirrur në bashkësinë trinitare.

    Feja, që pranon fjalën hyjnore dhe e vë atë në jetë, ndërvepron në mënyrë të efektshme me arsyen. Inteligjenca e fesë, veçanërisht e fesë së orientuar nga veprimtaria praktike, është e strukturuar prej arsyes dhe vë në përdorim të gjitha ndihmesat që ajo i jep. Edhe doktrina shoqërore, si dije e zbatuar në ngjarjen dhe në historicitetin e veprimtarisë praktike, lidh së bashku «fides et ratio»105 dhe është shprehje domethënëse e marrëdhënies së tyre të frytshme.

75    Feja dhe arsyeja përbëjnë dy rrugët njohëse të doktrinës shoqërore, meqenëse dy janë burimet prej të cilave ajo ushqehet: Zbulimi dhe natyra njerëzore. Të njohurit e fesë përfshin dhe drejton të jetuarin e njeriut në dritën e misterit historiko-shpëtimtare, në të zbuluarit dhe në të dhuruarit të Hyjit në Krishtin për ne njerëzit. Kjo inteligjencë e fesë përfshin arsyen, nëpërmjet së cilës, për sa është e mundur, shpjegon dhe kupton të vërtetën e zbuluar dhe e integron atë me të vërtetën e natyrës njerëzore, të marrë nga plani hyjnor të shprehur prej krijimit,106 ose të vërtetën e tërësishme të personit si qenie shpirtërore e trupore, në marrëdhënie me Hyjin, me qeniet e tjera njerëzore dhe me krijesat e tjera.107

    Pra, qendërziminë misterin e Krishtit nuk e dobëson apo e përjashton rolin e arsyes dhe prandaj nuk e privon doktrinën shoqërore nga besueshmëria racionale dhe, pra, nga adresimi i saj universal. Meqenëse misteri i Krishtit e ndriçon misterin e njeriut, arsyeja i jep plotësi kuptimi perceptimit të dinjitetit njerëzor dhe të kërkesave morale, që e mbrojnë atë. Doktrina shoqërore është një njohje e ndriçuar prej fesë, që  pikërisht sepse është e tillë  shpreh një aftësi më të madhe njohjeje. Ajo ua përligj të gjithëve të vërtetat që pohon dhe detyrat që bashkëmbart: mund të mirëpritet dhe të bashkëndahet nga të gjithë.

b) Në dialog të përzemërt me çdo dije

76    Doktrina shoqërore e Kishës përdor të gjitha ndihmesat njohëse, nga cilatdo dije të vijnë, dhe zotëron një përmasë të rëndësishme ndërdisiplinore: «Për ta mishëruar më mirë në kontekstet shoqërore, ekonomike e politike të ndryshme e të ndryshueshme të vërtetën e vetme mbi njeriun, kjo doktrinë hyn në dialog me disiplinat e ndryshme që merren me njeriun, dhe përfshin në vetvete ndihmesat e tyre».108 Doktrina shoqërore përdor ndihmesat e filozofisë për sa i përket domethënies dhe po ashtu edhe ndihmesat përshkruese të shkencave njerëzore.

77    Para së gjithash, thelbësore është ndihmesa e filozofisë, që duket qartë prej thirrjes në natyrën njerëzore si burim dhe në arsyen si rrugë njohëse të vetë fesë. Nëpërmjet arsyes, doktrina shoqërore e përfshin filozofinë në vetë logjikën e vet të brendshme, apo në argumentimin e vet përkatës.

    Të pohosh se doktrina shoqërore duhet radhitur në teologji e jo në filozofi nuk do të thotë të mos e njohësh apo ta nënvleftësosh rolin dhe ndihmesën filozofike. Në të vërtetë, filozofia është mjet i përshtatshëm dhe i domosdoshëm për një kuptim të saktë të koncepteve bazë të doktrinës shoqërore  si personi, shoqëria, liria, ndërgjegjja, etika, e drejta, drejtësia, e mira e përbashkët, solidariteti, subsidiariteti11*, Shteti , kuptim i tillë që frymëzon një bashkëjetesë harmonike shoqërore. Është përsëri filozofia ajo që e bën të dukshme besueshmërinë racionale të dritës që Ungjilli projekton në shoqëri dhe që nxit hapjen e pranimin e të vërtetës prej çdo inteligjence e ndërgjegjeje.

78    Një ndihmesë domethënëse për doktrinën shoqërore të Kishës vjen edhe prej shkencave njerëzore e shoqërore:109 asnjë dije nuk është e përjashtuar, për pjesën që ajo mbart. Kisha njeh dhe pranon gjithçka që ndihmon njohjen e njeriut në rrjetin gjithnjë e më të shtrirë, të ndryshueshëm e kompleks të marrëdhënieve shoqërore. Ajo është e vetëdijshme për faktin se një njohjeje të thellë të njeriut nuk i paraprihet vetëm me teologjinë, pa ndihmesat e shumë shkencave, të cilave vetë teologjia u referohet.

    Hapja e kujdesshme dhe e vazhdueshme ndaj shkencave bën që doktrina shoqërore të fitojë kompetenca, konkretësi dhe aktualitet. Falë tyre, Kisha mund ta kuptojë në mënyrë më të saktë njeriun në shoqëri, t’u flasë njerëzve për kohën e tyre në mënyrë më bindëse dhe ta kryejë në mënyrë më të efektshme detyrën e vet për të mishëruar, në ndërgjegjen dhe në ndjeshmërinë shoqërore të kohës sonë, Fjalën e Hyjit dhe fenë, prej së cilës doktrina shoqërore «zë fill».110

    Ky dialog ndërdisiplinor i nxit edhe shkencat që të pranojnë perspektivat e domethënies, të vlerës dhe të angazhimit që doktrina shoqërore përmban dhe «të hapen drejt një horizonti më të gjerë në shërbim të secilit person, të njohur e të dashur në plotësinë e thirrjes së vet».111

c) Shprehja e shërbesës së mësimit të Kishës

79    Doktrina shoqërore është e Kishës sepse Kisha është subjekti që e përpunon, e përhap dhe e mëson atë. Ajo nuk është privilegj i një përbërësi të trupit kishtar, por e tërë bashkësisë: është shprehje e mënyrës me të cilën Kisha e kupton shoqërinë dhe vendoset përballë strukturave të saja dhe ndryshimeve të saj. E gjithë bashkësia kishtare  meshtarët, rregulltarët e laikët  ndihmon në formimin e doktrinës shoqërore, sipas larmisë së detyrave, karizmave e shërbesave që gjenden brenda saj.

    Ndihmesat e shumëfishta e shumëformëshe  edhe ato shprehje e «ndjenjës mbinatyrore të fesë së të gjithë Popullit»112  merren, interpretohen e njësohen prej Magjisterit, që të  përhapë mësimin shoqëror si doktrinë të Kishës. Magjisteri në Kishë u takon atyre që janë të ngarkuar me «manus docendi», pra me shërbesën e mësimdhënies në fushën e fesë e të moralit me autoritetin e marrë prej Krishtit. Doktrina shoqërore nuk është vetëm fryt i mendimit dhe i veprës së personave të kualifikuar, por është mendimi i Kishës, pasi është vepër e Magjisterit, i cili mëson me autoritetin që Krishti u ka dhënë Apostujve dhe pasardhësve të tyre: Papa dhe Ipeshkvijtë në bashkësi me të.113

80    Në doktrinën shoqërore të Kishës është në veprim Magjisteri në të gjithë përbërësit dhe shprehjet e tij. Parësor është Magjisteri universal i Papës dhe i Koncilit: ky Magjister përcakton drejtimin dhe shënon zhvillimin e doktrinës shoqërore. Ai, nga ana e vet, është i integruar nga ai ipeshkvnor, që specifikon, përkthen dhe aktualizon mësimin në konkretësinë dhe veçantinë e situatave të shumta e të ndryshme lokale.114 Mësimi shoqëror i Ipeshkvijve i jep ndihmesa e nxitje të vlefshme magjisterit të Papës së Romës. Në këtë mënyrë realizohet një lëvizje rrethore, që shpreh faktikisht kolegjialitetin e Barinjve të bashkuar me Papën në mësimin shoqëror të Kishës. Kompleksi doktrinor që del prej kësaj përfshin dhe integron mësimin universal të Papëve dhe atë të veçantë të Ipeshkvijve.

    Si pjesë e mësimit moral të Kishës, doktrina shoqërore ka dinjitetin dhe autoritetin e këtij mësimi. Ajo është Magjister autentik, që kërkon pranimin dhe aderimin e besimtarëve.115 Pesha doktrinore e mësimeve të ndryshme dhe miratimi që kërkojnë ato duhen vlerësuar në funksion të natyrës së tyre, të shkallës së tyre të pavarësisë prej elementeve të rastësishëm dhe të ndryshueshëm, si edhe prej shpeshtësisë me të cilën përmenden.116

d) Për një shoqëri të pajtuar në drejtësi e në dashuri

81    Objekti i doktrinës shoqërore në thelb është ai i njëjti që përbën arsyen e të qenët të saj: njeriu i thirrur për shpëtim dhe si i tillë i besuar prej Krishtit kujdesit dhe përgjegjësisë së Kishës.117 Me doktrinën e vet shoqërore, Kisha shqetësohet për jetën njerëzore në shoqëri, me vetëdijen se prej cilësisë së jetës shoqërore, apo prej marrëdhënieve të drejtësisë e të dashurisë që e formojnë atë, varet në mënyrë vendimtare mbrojtja dhe nxitja e personave, për të cilët çdo bashkësi është formuar. Në të vërtetë, në shoqëri janë në lojë dinjiteti dhe të drejtat e personit, si dhe paqja në marrëdhëniet mes personave e mes bashkësive të personave. Të mira këto që bashkësia shoqërore duhet të kërkojë e të garantojë.

    Në këtë perspektivë, doktrina shoqërore kryen një detyrë kumtimi si dhe denoncimi.

    Para së gjithash kumtimi i asaj që Kisha ka të vetën: «një vizion global për njeriun dhe për njerëzimin»,118 në një nivel jo vetëm teorik, por edhe praktik. Në të vërtetë, doktrina shoqërore nuk jep vetëm domethënie, vlera e kritere gjykimi, por edhe norma dhe udhëzime për veprimet e mëpastajme.119 Me këtë doktrinë Kisha nuk ndjek qëllimet e strukturimit dhe të organizimit të shoqërisë, por ato të nxitjes, drejtimit dhe formimit të ndërgjegjeve.

    Doktrina shoqërore bashkëmban edhe një detyrë denoncimi, në prani të mëkatit: është mëkati i padrejtësisë dhe i dhunës që në mënyrë të ndryshme e përshkon shoqërinë dhe në të merr formë.120 Ky denoncim bëhet gjykimi dhe mbrojtja e të drejtave të mohuara e të shkelura, veçanërisht e të drejtave të të varfërve, të të vegjëlve, të të dobëtve,121 dhe dendësohet sa më shumë që padrejtësitë dhe shkeljet përhapen, duke përfshirë kategori të tëra personash e zona të mëdha gjeografike të botës, dhe u hapin rrugë çështjeve shoqërore apo prepotencave e çekuilibreve që trondisin shoqëritë. Një pjesë e madhe e mësimit shoqëror të Kishës nxitet e përcaktohet prej çështjeve të mëdha shoqërore, për të cilat dëshiron të jetë përgjigje drejtësie shoqërore.

82    Qëllimi i doktrinës shoqërore është i rendit fetar e moral.122 Fetar sepse misioni ungjillëzues e shpëtimtar i Kishës përqafon njeriun «në të vërtetën e plotë të ekzistencës së tij, të qenies së tij personale dhe njëkohësisht të qenies së tij bashkësiore e shoqërore».123 Moral sepse Kisha synon një «humanizëm plenar»,124 domethënë «lirimin prej gjithçkaje që e shtyp njeriun»125 dhe «zhvillimin e gjithë njeriut dhe të të gjithë njerëzve».126 Doktrina shoqërore përvijon rrugët që duhen përshkruar drejt një shoqërie të pajtuar dhe të harmonizuar në drejtësi e në dashuri, hershuese në histori, në mënyrë të vullnetshme dhe shëmbëllyese, për «qiellin e ri dhe tokën e re ku banon drejtësia» (2 Pjt 3, 13).

e) Një mesazh për bijtë e Kishës dhe për njerëzimin

83    Marrësja e parë e doktrinës shoqërore është bashkësia kishtare në të gjithë anëtarët e saj, sepse të gjithë kanë përgjegjësi shoqërore për të marrë përsipër. Ndërgjegjja interpelohet prej mësimit shoqëror për të pranuar e përmbushur detyrat e drejtësisë dhe të dashurisë në jetën shoqërore. Ky mësim është dritë e vërtetë morale, që nxit përgjigje të duhura sipas thirrjes dhe shërbesës së secilit të krishterë. Në detyrat e ungjillëzimit, domethënë të mësimit, të katekezës e të formimit, që doktrina shoqërore e Kishës nxit, ajo i drejtohet çdo të krishteri, sipas kompetencave, karizmave, detyrave dhe misionit të kumtimit që ka secili.127

    Doktrina shoqërore bashkëpërcakton edhe përgjegjësi që kanë lidhje me ndërtimin, organizimin dhe funksionimin e shoqërisë, detyra politike, ekonomike, administrative, domethënë të natyrës shekullare, që u përkasin besimtarëve laikë, jo meshtarëve e rregulltarëve.128 Këto përgjegjësi u përkasin laikëve në mënyrë të veçantë, për shkak të gjendjes shekullare të llojit të tyre të jetës dhe të karakterit shekullar të thirrjes së tyre:129 nëpërmjet këtyre përgjegjësive, laikët vënë në veprim mësimin shoqëror dhe përmbushin misionin shekullar të Kishës.130

84    Përveç adresimit, parësor e specifik, bijve të Kishës, doktrina shoqërore ka edhe një adresim universal. Drita e Ungjillit, që doktrina shoqërore pasqyron në shoqëri, ndriçon të gjithë njerëzit dhe çdo ndërgjegje e inteligjencë janë në gjendje ta kuptojë thellësinë njerëzore të domethënieve e të vlerave të shprehura prej saj, si dhe hovin e njerëzisë dhe të njerëzorizimit12* të normave të saj të veprimit. Kështu që të gjithë, në emër të njeriut, të dinjitetit të tij një e të vetëm dhe të mbrojtjes e nxitjes së tij në shoqëri, të gjithë, në emër të të vetmit Hyj, Krijues dhe qëllim i fundit i njeriut, janë marrës të doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës.131 Doktrina shoqërore është një mësim shprehimisht drejtuar të gjithë njerëzve vullnetmirë132 dhe, në të vërtetë, dëgjohet prej gjymtyrëve të Kishave e Bashkësive të tjera Kishtare, prej ndjekësve të traditave të tjera fetare dhe prej personave që nuk bëjnë pjesë në asnjë grup fetar.

f) Me vulën e vazhdimësisë dhe të përtëritjes

85    E drejtuar prej dritës së përhershme të Ungjillit dhe vazhdimisht e vëmendshme ndaj evoluimit të shoqërisë, doktrina shoqërore karakterizohet prej vazhdimësisë dhe përtëritjes.133

    Ajo shfaq para së gjithash vazhdimësinë e një mësimi që mbështetet në vlerat universale që burojnë prej Zbulimit dhe prej natyrës njerëzore. Për këtë arsye doktrina shoqërore nuk varet prej kulturave të ndryshme, prej ideologjive të ndryshme, prej opinioneve të ndryshme: ajo është një mësim i vazhdueshëm, që «mbetet identik në frymëzimin e vet bazë, në “parimet e veta të reflektimit”, në “kriteret e veta të gjykimit”, në “drejtimet bazë të veprimit” dhe, sidomos, në lidhjen e vet jetësore me Ungjillin e Zotërisë».134 Në këtë bërthamë të vetën mbajtëse e të përhershme doktrina shoqërore e Kishës përshkon historinë pa pësuar kushtëzimet e saj dhe nuk rrezikon shpërbërjen e vet.

    Nga ana tjetër, duke iu drejtuar vazhdimisht historisë dhe duke e lënë veten të thirret prej ngjarjeve që ndodhin në të, doktrina shoqërore e Kishës shfaq një aftësi përtëritjeje të vazhdueshme. Qëndrueshmëria në parime nuk e bën atë një sistem mësimi të ngurtë, por një Magjister që është i aftë t’u hapet gjërave të reja, pa e humbur natyrën e vet:135 një mësim «nënshtruar përshtatjeve të nevojshme e të duhura të sugjeruara prej ndryshimit të situatave historike dhe prej rrjedhës së pareshtur të ngjarjeve, në të cilën lëviz jeta e njerëzve dhe e shoqërive».136

86    Doktrina shoqërore paraqitet si një «kantier» gjithnjë i hapur, në të cilin e vërteta e përhershme depërton dhe përshkon risinë e rastësishtme, duke përvijuar rrugë drejtësie e paqeje. Feja nuk pretendon ta burgosë në një skemë të mbyllur realitetin e ndryshueshëm socio-politik.137 Përkundrazi është e vërtetë e kundërta: feja është tharm risie dhe krijimtarie. Mësimi që prej saj del vazhdimisht «zhvillohet nëpërmjet një reflektimi në kontakt me situatat e ndryshme të kësaj bote, nën shtytjen e Ungjillit si burim përtëritjeje».138

    Nënë dhe Mësuese, Kisha nuk mbyllet e nuk tërhiqet në vetvete, por gjithmonë i paraqitet, priret dhe orientohet drejt njeriut, fati i shpëtimit të të cilit është arsyeja e saj e të qenët. Ajo është mes njerëzve ikona e gjallë e Bariut të Mirë, që shkon për ta kërkuar e për ta gjetur njeriun aty ku ai është, në kushtet ekzistenciale dhe historike të jetës së tij. Këtu Kisha i del përpara me Ungjillin, mesazh lirimi e pajtimi, drejtësie e paqeje.

----------


## ribaldi

*KAPITULLI I DYTË


MISIONI I KISHËS DHE DOKTRINA SHOQËRORE*

*III. DOKTRINA SHOQËRORE 

NË KOHËN TONË: SHËNIME HISTORIKE

*

a) Nisja e një ecjeje të re

87    Shprehja doktrinë shoqërore e ka zanafillën e vet në Piun XI139 dhe tregon «corpus»-in doktrinor që u përket temave me rëndësi shoqërore që, duke nisur nga enciklika «Rerum novarum»140 e Leonit XIII, është zhvilluar në Kishë nëpërmjet Magjisterit të Papëve të Romës dhe të Ipeshkvijve në bashkësi me ta.141 Përkujdesi shoqëror me siguri që nuk ka zënë fill me këtë dokument, sepse Kisha nuk ka qenë kurrë mospërfillëse ndaj shoqërisë; megjithatë, enciklika «Rerum novarum» i jep fillesë një ecjeje të re: duke u shartuar në një traditë shumëshekullore, ajo shënon një fillim të ri dhe një zhvillim thelbësor të mësimit në fushën shoqërore.142

    Në vëmendjen e vet të vazhdueshme për njeriun në shoqëri, Kisha ka mbledhur kështu një pasuri të madhe doktrinore. Ajo i ka rrënjët e veta në Shkrimin e Shenjtë, veçanërisht në Ungjill e në shkrimet apostolike dhe ka marrë formë e trup duke nisur prej Etërve të Kishës dhe prej Mësuesve të Mesjetës, duke formuar një doktrinë në të cilën, megjithëse pa ndërhyrje eksplicite13* e të drejtpërdrejta në nivel magjisterial, Kisha e ka njohur veten pak nga pak në ta.

88    Ngjarjet me natyrë ekonomike që ndodhën në shekullin XIX patën pasoja shoqërore, politike e kulturore thërmuese. Ngjarjet e lidhura me revolucionin industrial përmbysën sisteme shoqërore shekullore, duke ngritur probleme të rënda drejtësie dhe duke parashtruar çështjen e parë të madhe shoqërore, çështjen punëtore, të nxitur nga konflikti mes kapitalit dhe punës. Në këtë kuadër Kisha ndjeu nevojën që të ndërhynte në mënyrë të re: «mbi risitë», e formuara prej atyre ngjarjeve, paraqisnin një sfidë për mësimin e saj dhe motivonin një përkujdesje të veçantë baritore ndaj masave të gjera të burrave e të grave. Duhej një shoshitje e përtërirë e situatave, në gjendje që të përvijonte zgjedhjet e duhura për probleme të pazakonshme e të pahulumtuara.

*b) Nga «Rerum novarum» deri në ditët tona*

89    Si përgjigje ndaj çështjes së parë të madhe shoqërore, Leoni XIII shpall enciklikën e parë shoqërore, «Rerum novarum».143

    Ajo shqyrton gjendjen e punëtorëve me pagesë, veçanërisht e rëndë për punëtorët e industrive, të munduar nga një mjerim i padenjë. Çështja punëtore trajtohet sipas gjerësisë së vet reale: ajo hulumtohet në të gjitha nyjëzimet14* e saj shoqërore e politike, që të vlerësohet siç duhet në dritën e parimeve doktrinore të bazuara në Zbulim, në ligjin dhe në moralin natyror.

    «Rerum novarum» rendit gabimet që shkaktojnë të keqen shoqërore, përjashton socializmin si zgjidhje dhe, duke e saktësuar e aktualizuar, paraqet «doktrinën katolike mbi punën, mbi të drejtën e pronës, mbi parimin e bashkëpunimit në kundërvënie me luftën e klasave si mjet themelor për ndryshimin shoqëror, mbi të drejtën e të dobëtve, mbi dinjitetin e të varfërve dhe mbi detyrat e të pasurve, mbi përsosjen e drejtësisë nëpërmjet dashurisë, mbi të drejtën për të pasur organizata profesionale».144

    «Rerum novarum» është bërë dokumenti frymëzues dhe referim i veprimtarisë së krishterë në fushën shoqërore.145 Tema qendrore e Enciklikës është ajo e vendosjes së një rendi shoqëror të drejtë, për realizimin e të cilit duhet të gjenden kriteret e gjykimit për të ndihmuar vlerësimin e sistemeve socio-politike që ekzistojnë dhe paraqitjen e linjave të veprimit për një shndërrim të tyre të përshtatshëm.

90    «Rerum novarum» e ka trajtuar çështjen punëtore me një metodë që do të bëhet «një paradigmë15* e vazhdueshme»146 për zhvillimet e mëpastajme të doktrinës shoqërore. Parimet e pohuara nga Leoni XIII do të rimerren e do të thellohen prej enciklikave shoqërore të mëpastajme. Krejt doktrina shoqërore mund të kuptohet si një aktualizim, një thellim dhe një shtrirje e bërthamës zanafillore të parimeve të paraqitura në «Rerum novarum». Me këtë tekst, të guximshëm e largpamës, Leoni XIII «i dha Kishës pothuajse një statut shtetësie në realitetet e ndryshueshme të jetës publike»147 dhe «shkroi një fjalë vendimtare»,148 që u bë «një element i vazhdueshëm i doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës»,149 duke pohuar se problemet e rënda shoqërore «mund të zgjidheshin vetëm nëpërmjet bashkëpunimit mes të gjitha forcave»150 si dhe duke shtuar: «Për sa i përket Kishës, ajo nuk do të lejojë kurrë në asnjë mënyrë që të mungojë vepra e vet».151

91    Në fillim të viteve Tridhjetë, pas krizës së rëndë ekonomike të vitit 1929, Piu XI boton enciklikën «Quadragesimo anno»,152 që përkujtonte dyzet vjetët e «Rerum novarum». Papa e rilexon të kaluarën në dritën e një situate ekonomiko-shoqërore në të cilën industrializimit i ishte shtuar shtrirja e fuqisë së grupeve financiare, në fushën kombëtare e ndërkombëtare. Ishte periudha e pasluftës, në të cilën po përhapeshin në Evropë regjimet totalitare, ndërsa po ashpërsohej lufta e klasave. Enciklika qorton mosrespektimin e lirisë së organizimit dhe thekson parimet e solidaritetit e të bashkëpunimit për të kapërcyer kontradiktat e hapura shoqërore. Marrëdhëniet mes kapitalit dhe punës duhet të zhvillohen sipas parimit të bashkëpunimit.153

    «Quadragesimo anno» thekson parimin se pagesa duhet të jetë në përpjesëtim jo vetëm me nevojat e punëtorit, por edhe me ato të familjes së tij. Shteti, në marrëdhënie me sektorin privat, duhet të zbatojë parimin e subsidiaritetit, parim që do të bëhet një element i vazhdueshëm i doktrinës shoqërore. Enciklika nuk e pranon liberalizmin të kuptuar si konkurrencë të pakufishme të forcave ekonomike, por ripohon vlerën e pronës private, duke kujtuar funksionin e saj shoqëror. Në një shoqëri që duhej rindërtuar qysh prej bazave ekonomike, që bëhet edhe vetë dhe e tëra «çështje» që duhet trajtuar, «Piu XI ndjeu detyrën dhe përgjegjësinë të nxiste një njohje më të madhe, një interpretim më të saktë dhe një zbatim më të ngutshëm të ligjit moral që rregullon marrëdhëniet njerëzore, me qëllim që të kapërcehej konflikti i klasave dhe të arrihej në një rend të ri shoqëror të bazuar në drejtësi e dashuri».154

92    Piu XI nuk la pa e ngritur zërin e vet kundër regjimeve totalitare që gjatë pontifikatit të tij u përhapën në Evropë. Që më 29 qershor 1931 kishte protestuar kundër prepotencës së regjimit fashist në Itali me enciklikën «Non abbiamo bisogno».155 Në vitin 1937 botoi enciklikën «Mit brennender Sorge»,156 mbi situatën e Kishës Katolike në Rajhun gjermanik. Teksti i «Mit brennender Sorge» u lexua nga amboni i të gjitha kishave katolike në Gjermani, pasi qe shpërndarë në fshehtësinë më të madhe. Enciklika kishte mbërritur pas vite padrejtësish e dhunash dhe i ishte kërkuar shprehimisht Piut XI nga Ipeshkvijtë gjermanë, pas masave gjithnjë e më detyruese dhe shtypëse të adoptuara nga Rajhu në vitin 1936, veçanërisht në lidhje me të rinjtë, të detyruar të regjistroheshin në «Rininë hitleriane». Papa u drejtohet meshtarëve dhe rregulltarëve, besimtarëve laikë, për ti nxitur e për ti thirrur për rezistencë, deri sa mes Kishës dhe Shtetit të rivendosej një paqe e vërtetë. Në vitin 1938, përballë përhapjes së antisemitizmit, Piu XI pohoi: «Jemi shpirtërisht semitë».157

    Me enciklikën «Divini Redemptoris»,158 mbi komunizmin ateist dhe mbi doktrinën shoqërore të krishterë, Piu XI kritikoi në mënyrë sistematike komunizmin, të përkufizuar si «thelbësisht të mbrapshtë»,159 dhe tregoi si mjete kryesore për ti zgjidhur të këqijat e prodhuara prej tij, përtëritjen e jetës së krishterë, ushtrimin e dashurisë ungjillore, përmbushjen e detyrave të drejtësisë në nivel ndërpersonal e shoqëror për të mirën e përbashkët, institucionalizimin e korpuseve profesionalë e ndërpersonalë.

93    Radiomesazhet e Krishtlindjes të Piut XII,160 së bashku me ndërhyrje të tjera të rëndësishme në lëndën shoqërore, thellojnë reflektimin magjisterial mbi një rend të ri shoqëror, të drejtuar prej moralit dhe prej të drejtës, si dhe të përqendruar në drejtësi e në paqe. Gjatë pontifikatit të vet, Piu XII kaloi vitet e tmerrshme të Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe viteve të vështira të rindërtimit. Ai nuk botoi enciklika shoqërore, megjithatë e shfaqi vazhdimisht, në kontekste të shumta, shqetësimin e tij për rendin e trazuar ndërkombëtar: «Në vitet e luftës dhe pas luftës, Magjisteri shoqëror i Piut XII përfaqësoi për shumë popuj të të gjitha kontinenteve dhe për miliona besimtarë e jo besimtarë zërin e ndërgjegjes universale, të interpretuar e të shpallur në lidhje të ngushtë me Fjalën e Hyjit. Me autoritetin e vet moral dhe prestigjin e vet, Piu XII u çoi dritën e urtisë së krishterë njerëzve të panumërt të çdo kategorie e niveli shoqëror».161

    Njëra prej karakteristikave të ndërhyrjeve të Piut XII qëndron në rëndësinë që i jepte marrëdhënies mes moralit dhe të drejtës. Papa këmbëngul në nocionin e të drejtës natyrore, si shpirt i rendit që duhet vendosur në planin qoftë kombëtar, qoftë ndërkombëtar. Një tjetër aspekt i rëndësishëm i mësimit të Piut XII qëndron në vëmendjen e tij për kategoritë profesionale dhe sipërmarrëse, të thirrura për të ndihmuar në mënyrë të veçantë në arritjen e të mirës së përbashkët: «Për ndjeshmërinë dhe inteligjencën e tij në kapjen e shenjave të kohëve, Piu XII mund të konsiderohet si pararendësi i menjëhershëm i Koncilit II të Vatikanit dhe i mësimit shoqëror të Papëve që e kanë pasuar atë».162

94    Vitet Gjashtëdhjetë hapin horizonte premtuese: rindërtimi pas shkatërrimeve të luftës, fillimi i shkolonizimit, sinjalet e para të vakta të një shkrirjeje në marrëdhëniet mes dy blloqeve, amerikan e sovjetik. Në këtë klimë, i lumi Gjoni XXIII lexon në thellësi «shenjat e kohëve».163 Çështja shoqërore është duke u universalizuar dhe përfshin të gjitha Vendet: krahas çështjes punëtore dhe revolucionit industrial, përvijohen problemet e bujqësisë, të zonave në rrugën e zhvillimit, të rritjes demografike dhe ato në lidhje me nevojën për një bashkëpunim ekonomik botëror. Mosbarazitë, që më parë ishin ndier brenda Kombeve, shfaqen në nivel ndërkombëtar dhe bëjnë të duket me një qartësi gjithnjë e më të madhe situata dramatike në të cilën gjendet Bota e Tretë.

    Gjoni XXIII, në enciklikën «Mater et magistra»164 «synon të përditësojë dokumentet e njohura që më parë dhe të bëjë një hap të mëtejshëm në procesin e përfshirjes së të gjithë bashkësisë së krishterë».165 Fjalët-kyçe të Enciklikës janë bashkësia dhe shoqërizimi:166 Kisha është e thirrur, në të vërtetë, në drejtësi e në dashuri, që të bashkëpunojë me të gjithë njerëzit për të ndërtuar një bashkësi të njëmendtë. Në këtë rrugë rritja ekonomike nuk do të kufizohet duke plotësuar nevojat e njerëzve, por do të mund të nxisë edhe dinjitetin e tyre.

95    Me enciklikën «Pacem in terris»,167 Gjoni XXIII vë në pah temën e paqes, në një epokë të shënuar prej shtimin bërthamor. «Pacem in terris», veç kësaj, përmban një reflektim të parë të thelluar të Kishës mbi të drejtat; është Enciklika e paqes dhe e dinjitetit njerëzor. Ajo vazhdon dhe plotëson argumentin e «Mater et magistra» dhe, në drejtimin e treguar nga Leoni XIII, thekson rëndësinë e bashkëpunimit mes të gjithëve: është hera e parë që një dokument i Kishës u drejtohet edhe «të gjithë njerëzve vullnetmirë»,168 që janë të thirrur për një «detyrë shumë të madhe: detyra për të ndrequr marrëdhëniet e bashkëjetesës në të vërtetë, në drejtësi, në dashuri, në liri».169 «Pacem in terris» ndalet në pushtetet publike të bashkësisë botërore, të thirrur «për të trajtuar dhe për të zgjidhur problemet me përmbajtje ekonomike, shoqërore, politike, kulturore që parashtron e mira e përbashkët universale».170 Në përvjetorin e dhjetë të «Pacem in terris», Kardinali Maurice Roy, President i Komisionit Papnor Drejtësi e Paqe, i dërgoi Palit VI një Letër së bashku me një Dokument me një seri reflektimesh mbi rëndësinë e mësimit të Enciklikës së Gjonit XXIII për të ndriçuar problemet e reja të lidhura me nxitjen e paqes.171

96    Kushtetuta baritore «Gaudium et spes»,172 e Koncilit II të Vatikanit, përbën një përgjigje domethënëse të Kishës ndaj pritjeve të botës bashkëkohore. Në këtë Kushtetutë, «në sintoni me përtëritjen ekleziologjike, pasqyrohet një konceptim i ri i të qenët bashkësi e besimtarëve dhe popull i Hyjit. Ajo ka ngjallur pra, një interes të ri për doktrinën që përmbajnë dokumentet e mëparshme rreth dëshmisë dhe jetës së të krishterëve, si rrugë të njëmendta për ta bërë të dukshme praninë e Hyjit në botë».173 «Gaudium et spes» skicon fytyrën e një Kishe «thellësisht solidare me gjininë njerëzore dhe historinë e saj»,174 që ecën me mbarë njerëzimin dhe së bashku me botën është subjekt i të njëjtit fat tokësor, por që në të njëjtën kohë është «si tharm dhe pothuajse shpirti i shoqërisë njerëzore, për ta përtërirë atë në Krishtin e për ta shndërruar në familje të Hyjit».175

    «Gaudium et spes» trajton në mënyrë organike temat e kulturës, të jetës ekonomiko-shoqërore, të martesës dhe të familjes, të bashkësisë politike, të paqes dhe të bashkësisë së popujve, në dritën e vizionit antropologjik të krishterë dhe të misionit të Kishës. Gjithçka konsiderohet duke nisur prej personit dhe në drejtim të personit: «të vetmen krijesë mbi tokë të cilën Hyji e ka dashur për vetveten».176 Shoqëria, strukturat e saj dhe zhvillimi i saj duhet të finalizohen në «përsosjen e personit njerëzor».177 Për herë të parë Magjisteri i Kishës, në nivelin e vet më të lartë, shprehet në mënyrë kaq të gjerë mbi aspektet e ndryshme tokësore të jetës së krishterë: «Duhet të pranohet se vëmendja që Kushtetuta i ka kushtuar ndryshimeve shoqërore, psikologjike, politike, ekonomike, morale e fetare ka nxitur gjithnjë e më shumë shqetësimin baritor të Kishës për problemet e njerëzve dhe dialogun me botën».178

97    Një tjetër dokument i Koncilit II të Vatikanit shumë i rëndësishëm në «korpusin» e doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës është deklarata «Dignitatis humanae»,179 në të cilën shpallet e drejta për liri fetare. Dokumenti e trajton temën në dy kapituj. Në të parin, me karakter të përgjithshëm, pohohet se e drejta për liri fetare bazohet në dinjitetin e personit njerëzor dhe se duhet të sanksionohet si e drejtë civile në rendin juridik të shoqërisë. Kapitulli i dytë e trajton temën në dritën e Zbulimit dhe sqaron implikimet16* e tij baritore, duke kujtuar se bëhet fjalë për një të drejtë që i përket jo vetëm secilit person, por edhe bashkësive të ndryshme.

98    «Zhvillimi është emri i ri i paqes»,180 pohon Pali VI në enciklikën «Populorum progressio»,181 që mund të konsiderohet si një zgjerim i kapitullit mbi jetën ekonomiko-shoqërore të «Gaudium et spes», megjithëse fut disa risi domethënëse. Në veçanti, dokumenti përvijon koordinatat e një zhvillimi të tërësishëm të njeriut dhe të një zhvillimi solidar të njerëzimit: «dy tematika këto që duhen konsideruar si boshtet rreth të cilëve strukturohet endja17* e Enciklikës. Duke dashur ti bindë marrësit për ngutshmërinë e një veprimi solidar, Papa e paraqet zhvillimin si kalimin nga kushte jetese më pak njerëzore në kushte më njerëzore dhe specifikon karakteristikat e tij».182 Ky kalim nuk kufizohet në përmasat thjesht ekonomike e teknike, por bashkëpërcakton për çdo person arritjen e kulturës, respektimin e dinjitetit të të tjerëve, njohjen «e vlerave më të larta, dhe të Hyjit që është burimi dhe caku i tyre».183 Zhvillimi në dobi të të gjithëve i përgjigjet nevojës për një drejtësi në shkallë botërore që garanton një paqe planetare dhe bën të mundur realizimin e «një humanizmi plenar»,184 të mbarështuar prej vlerave shpirtërore.

99    Në këtë perspektivë, Pali VI, në vitin 1967, themelon Komisionin Papnor «Iustitia et Pax», duke përmbushur një dëshirë të Etërve Konciliarë, për të cilët është «shumë i përshtatshëm krijimi i ndonjë organizmi të Kishës universale që ka për qëllim të sensibilizojë bashkësinë e katolikëve për të nxitur përparimin e krahinave nevojtare dhe drejtësinë shoqërore mes kombeve».185 Me nismën e Palit VI, duke filluar prej vitit 1968, Kisha kremton ditën e parë të vitit Ditën Botërore të Paqes. Vetë Papa i jep zanafillë traditës së Mesazheve që trajtonin temën e zgjedhur për çdo Ditë Botërore të Paqes, duke shtuar kështu «korpusin» e doktrinës shoqërore.

100    Në fillim të viteve Shtatëdhjetë, në një klimë të turbullt mosmarrëveshjeje të fortë ideologjike, Pali VI vazhdon mësimin shoqëror të Leonit XIII dhe e përditëson atë, me rastin e përvjetorit të tetëdhjetë të «Rerum novarum», me Letrën apostolike «Octogesima adveniens».186 Papa reflekton mbi shoqërinë pas-industriale me të gjitha problemet e saj komplekse, duke nxjerrë në pah pamjaftueshmërinë e ideologjisë për tiu përgjigjur këtyre sfidave: urbanizimi, gjendja rinore, situata e gruas, papunësia, diskriminimet, emigrimi, rritja demografike, ndikimi i mjeteve të komunikimit shoqëror, mjedisi natyror.

101    Nëntëdhjetë vjet pas «Rerum novarum», Gjon Pali II ia kushton enciklikën «Laborem exercens»187 punës, e mirë themelore për personin, faktor parësor i veprimtarisë ekonomike dhe çelës i krejt çështjes shoqërore. «Laborem exercens» përvijon një përshpirtëri dhe një etikë të punës, në kontekstin e një reflektimi të thellë teologjik e filozofik. Puna nuk duhet të merret vetëm në kuptimin objektiv e material, por duhet të vlerësohet si duhet edhe përmasa e saj subjektive, si veprimtari që shpreh gjithmonë personin. Përveçse është paradigmë vendimtare e jetës shoqërore, puna ka krejt dinjitetin e një fushe në të cilën duhet të gjejë realizim thirrja natyrore dhe mbinatyrore e personit.

102    Me enciklikën «Sollicitudo rei socialis»,188 Gjon Pali II përkujton përvjetorin e njëzetë të «Populorum progressio» dhe trajton përsëri temën e zhvillimit, gjatë dy linjave: «nga njëra anë, situata dramatike e botës bashkëkohore, nën profilin e zhvillimit të mangët të Botës së Tretë, dhe nga ana tjetër, kuptimi, kushtet dhe kërkesat e një zhvillimi të denjë për njeriun».189 Enciklika paraqet ndryshimin mes përparimit e zhvillimit dhe pohon se «zhvillimi i vërtetë nuk mund të kufizohet në shumimin e të mirave dhe të shërbimeve, pra në atë që njeriu zotëron, por duhet të ndihmojë në plotësinë e të qenit të njeriut. Në këtë mënyrë, synohet të përvijohet me qartësi natyra morale e zhvillimit të vërtetë».190 Gjon Pali II, duke kujtuar moton e pontifikatit të Piut XII, «Opus iustitiae pax», paqja si fryt i drejtësisë, komenton: «Sot mund të themi, me saktësinë dhe me forcën e frymëzimit biblik (krh. Is 32, 17; Jak 3, 18): Opus solidaritatis pax, paqja si fryt i solidaritetit».191

103    Në përvjetorin e njëqindtë të «Rerum novarum», Gjon Pali II shpall enciklikën e vet të tretë shoqërore, «Centesimus annus»,192 prej së cilës del në dritë vazhdimësia doktrinore e njëqind vjetëve të Magjisterit shoqëror të Kishës. Duke vazhduar njërin prej parimeve bazë të konceptit të krishterë të organizimit shoqëror e politik, që kishte qenë tema qendrore e Enciklikës së mëparshme, Papa shkruan: «parimi, të cilin sot e quajmë solidaritet shprehet shumë herë prej Leonit XIII me emrin miqësi; nga Piu XI është përcaktuar me emrin jo më pak domethënës dashuri shoqërore, ndërsa Pali VI, duke e zgjeruar konceptin sipas përmasave moderne e të shumëfishta të çështjes shoqërore, fliste për qytetërim të dashurisë».193 Gjon Pali II vë në dukje se si mësimi shoqëror i Kishës shkon përgjatë boshtit të ndërsjellshmërisë mes Hyjit dhe njeriut: të njohësh Hyjin në çdo njeri dhe çdo njeri në Hyjin është kushti për një zhvillim të njëmendtë njerëzor. Analiza e hollësishme dhe e thelluar e «risive», dhe sidomos e kthesës së madhe të vitit 1989 me shembjen e sistemit sovjetik, përmban një vlerësim për demokracinë dhe për ekonominë e lirë, në kuadrin e një solidariteti të domosdoshëm.

*c) Në dritën dhe nën shtytjen e Ungjillit*

104    Dokumentet e përmendura këtu përbëjnë gurët miliarë të ecjes së doktrinës shoqërore prej kohëve të Leonit XIII deri në ditët tona. Kjo paraqitje e përmbledhur do të zgjatej shumë nëse do të mbanim parasysh të gjitha ndërhyrjet e motivuara, përveçse nga një temë specifike, «nga shqetësimi baritor për ti propozuar bashkësisë së krishterë dhe të gjithë njerëzve vullnetmirë parimet themelore, kriteret universale dhe orientimet e përshtatshme për të sugjeruar zgjedhjet bazë dhe veprimtarinë praktike koherente për çdo situatë konkrete».194

    Në përpunimin dhe në mësimin e doktrinës shoqërore, Kisha ka qenë dhe është frymëzuar prej synimeve jo teorike, por baritore, kur gjendet përballë ndikimeve të ndryshimeve shoqërore mbi secilën qenie njerëzore, mbi shumica burrash e grash, mbi vetë dinjitetin e tyre, në kontekste në të cilat «kërkohet në mënyrë të palodhur një rend tokësor më i përsosur, pa ecur me të njëjtin hap përparimi shpirtëror».195 Për këto arsye është formuar e zhvilluar doktrina shoqërore, «një korpus i përditësuar doktrinor, që nyjëzohet ndërsa Kisha, në plotësinë e Fjalës së zbuluar nga Jezu Krishti dhe me ndihmën e Shpirtit Shenjt (krh. Gjn 14, 16-26; 16, 13-15), lexon ngjarjet që zhvillohen përgjatë historisë».196

----------


## ribaldi

*Përmbledje e doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës Katolike.

Në vemendje të politikanëve, të punëtorëve shtetërore 

dhe atyre që e kanë për zemër të mirën e përbashkët.

PJESA E PARË

«Përmasa teologjike rezulton e nevojshme 

si për të interpretuar,

ashtu edhe për të zgjidhur

problemet aktuale të bashkëjetesës njerëzore».

(Centesimus annus, 55)*


*KAPITULLI I TRETË

PERSONI NJERËZOR DHE TË DREJTAT E TIJ



I. DOKTRINA SHOQËRORE DHE PARIMI PERSONALIST*

105    Kisha sheh në njeriun, në çdo njeri, shëmbëlltyrën e gjallë të vetë Hyjit; shëmbëlltyrë që gjen dhe që është e thirrur të gjejë gjithnjë e më thellësisht një shpjegim të plotë të vetes në misterin e Krishtit, Shëmbëlltyrë e përsosur e Hyjit, Zbuluesit të Hyjit para syve të njeriut dhe të njeriut para syve të vetvetes. Këtij njeriu, që prej vetë Hyjit ka marrë një dinjitet të pakrahasueshëm dhe të pamohueshëm, Kisha i drejtohet dhe i bën shërbimin më të lartë e të veçantë, duke e thirrur vazhdimisht në thirrjen e tij shumë të lartë, që të jetë gjithnjë e më i vetëdijshëm e i denjë për të. Krishti, Biri i Hyjit, «me mishërimin e Vet është bashkuar në njëfarë kuptimi me çdo njeri»;197 prandaj Kisha beson se është detyrë e saj themelore të bëjë që një bashkim i tillë të mund të zbatohet e të përtërihet vazhdimisht. Në Krishtin Zot, Kisha tregon dhe synon e para të përshkojë rrugën e njeriut198 dhe fton që të njihet në këdo, në të afërmin apo në të largëtin, të njohurin apo të panjohurin, dhe sidomos në të varfrin dhe në atë që vuan, një vëlla «për të cilin vdiq Krishti» (1 Kor 8, 11; Rom 14, 15).199

106    Krejt jeta shoqërore është shprehje e protagonistit të vet të veçantë: personit njerëzor. Shumë herë dhe në shumë mënyra Kisha ka ditur të bëhet interpretuesja me autoritet e kësaj vetëdijeje, duke njohur e pohuar qendërsinë e personit njerëzor në çdo fushë dhe shfaqje të socialitetit: «Shoqëria njerëzore është objekt i mësimit shoqëror të Kishës, prej momentit që ajo nuk gjendet as jashtë dhe as mbi njerëzit shoqërisht të bashkuar, por ekziston ekskluzivisht18* në ta dhe, pra, për ta».200 Kjo njohje e rëndësishme gjen shprehje në pohimin se «larg të qenët objekt dhe element pasiv i jetës shoqërore», njeriu «është, dhe duhet të jetë e të mbetet, subjekti, themeli dhe qëllmi i saj».201 Prandaj prej tij e ka zanafillën jeta shoqërore, e cila nuk mund të mos e njohë atë si subjektin aktiv dhe të përgjegjshëm të saj dhe tek ai duhet të finalizohet çdo modalitet shprehës i shoqërisë.

107    Njeriu, i kapur në konkretësinë e tij historike, përfaqëson zemrën dhe shpirtin e mësimit shoqëror katolik.202 Në të vërtetë, krejt doktrina shoqërore zhvillohet duke u nisur prej parimit që pohon dinjitetin e pacenueshëm të personit njerëzor.203 Nëpërmjet shprehjeve të shumta të kësaj vetëdijeje, Kisha ka synuar para së gjithash të mbrojë dinjitetin njerëzor përballë çdo përpjekjeje për t’i paraqitur asaj shëmbëlltyra zvogësuese dhe shtrembëruese të tij; veç kësaj, ajo ka paditur shumë herë edhe shkeljet e tij. Historia vërteton se prej rrjetit të marrëdhënieve shoqërore dalin në pah disa prej mundësive më të mëdha të lartësimit të njeriut, por aty struken edhe mohimet më të urryeshme të dinjitetit të tij.

----------


## ribaldi

*Përmbledje e doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës Katolike.

Në vemendje të politikanëve, të punëtorëve shtetërore 

dhe atyre që e kanë për zemër të mirën e përbashkët.

PJESA E PARË

«Përmasa teologjike rezulton e nevojshme 

si për të interpretuar,

ashtu edhe për të zgjidhur

problemet aktuale të bashkëjetesës njerëzore».

(Centesimus annus, 55)


KAPITULLI I TRETË

PERSONI NJERËZOR DHE TË DREJTAT E TIJ*

*II. PERSONI NJERËZOR «IMAGO DEI»*


*a) Krijesë në shëmbëlltyrë të Hyjit

108      Mesazhi themelor i Shkrimit të Shenjtë kumton se personi njerëzor është krijesë e Hyjit (krh. Ps 139, 14-18) dhe tregon elementin që e karakterizon dhe e dallon në të qenët të tij në shëmbëlltyrë të Hyjit: «Hyji e krijoi njeriun në përngjasimin e Vet, e krijoi në përngjasimin e Hyjit; i krijoi mashkull e femër» (Zan 1, 27). Hyji e vendos krijesën njerëzore në qendrën dhe në kulmin e krijimit: njeriut (hebraisht «adam»), të formuar me tokën («adamah»), Hyji nëpër hundë i shtiu frymën e jetës (krh. Zan 2, 7). Prandaj, «duke qenë në shëmbëlltyrë të Hyjit, individi njerëzor ka dinjitetin e personit; nuk është vetëm ndonjë gjë, por dikush. Është i aftë të njihet, të zotërohet, të dhurohet lirisht dhe të hyjë në bashkësi me personat e tjerë; është i thirrur, me anë të hirit, në një besëlidhje me Krijuesin e vet, t’i japë një përgjigje feje e dashurie, që askush tjetër nuk mund ta japë në vend të tij».204

109    Përngjasimi me Hyjin vë në dritë se thelbi dhe ekzistenca e njeriut janë në marrëdhënie përbërëse me Hyjin në mënyrën më të thellë.205 Është një marrëdhënie që ekziston për vetveten, pra, nuk arrin në një kohë të dytë dhe nuk shtohet nga jashtë. Krejt jeta e njeriut është një pyetje dhe një kërkim i Hyjit. Kjo marrëdhënie me Hyjin mund të mos përfillet, të harrohet apo të largohet, por nuk mund të zhduket kurrë. Në të vërtetë, ndër të gjitha krijesat e botës së dukshme, vetëm njeriu është «”i aftë” për Hyjin» («homo est Dei capax»).206 Personi njerëzor është një qenie personale e krijuar prej Hyjit për marrëdhënien me Të, që vetëm në marrëdhënie mund të jetojë e të shprehet dhe që priret në mënyrë natyrore drejt Tij207.

110    Marrëdhënia mes Hyjit dhe njeriut pasqyrohet në përmasën e marrëdhënies dhe atë shoqërore të natyrës njerëzore. Në të vërtetë, njeriu nuk është një qenie e vetmuar, por «për nga natyra e vet e brendshme është një qenie shoqërore dhe nuk mund të jetojë e as t’i shprehë dhantitë e veta pa marrëdhënie me të tjerët».208 Në lidhje me këtë duket domethënës fakti se Hyji e ka krijuar qenien njerëzore si burrë e grua209 (krh. Zan 1, 27): «Shumë shprehëse është pakënaqësia pre e së cilës është jeta e burrit në Eden, deri kur referimi i tij i vetëm mbetet bota vegjetale dhe shtazore (krh. Zan 2, 20). Vetëm shfaqja e gruas, pra e një qenieje që është mish prej mishit të tij dhe asht prej eshtrave të tij (krh. Zan 2, 23), dhe në të cilën jeton po ashtu shpirti i Hyjit Krijues, mund ta plotësojë nevojën e dialogut ndër-personal që është kaq jetësor për ekzistencën njerëzore. Në tjetrin, burrë apo grua, pasqyrohet vetë Hyji, limani përfundimtar e plotësues i çdo personi».210

111    Burri dhe gruaja kanë të njëjtin dinjitet dhe kanë vlerë të barabartë,211 jo vetëm sepse të dy, në ndryshueshmërinë e tyre, janë shëmbëlltyrë e Hyjit, por edhe më thellësisht sepse është shëmbëlltyrë e Hyjit dinamizmi i ndërsjellshmërisë që frymëzon ne-në e çiftit njerëzor.212 Në marrëdhënien e bashkësisë së ndërsjellë, burri e gruaja realizojnë thellësisht vetveten, duke e kuptuar veten si persona nëpërmjet dhurimit të sinqertë të vetvetes.213 Marrëveshja e tyre e bashkimit paraqitet në Shkrimin e Shenjtë si një shëmbëlltyrë e Besëlidhjes së Hyjit me njerëzit (krh. Oz 1-3; Is 54; Ef 5, 21-33) dhe, në të njëjtën kohë, si një shërbim ndaj jetës.214 Në të vërtetë, çifti njerëzor mund të marrë pjesë në krijimtarinë e Hyjit: «Hyji i bekoi dhe u tha: “Shtohuni e shumohuni e mbusheni tokën”» (Zan 1, 28).

112    Burri dhe gruaja janë në marrëdhënie me të tjerët para së gjithash si ata të cilëve u është besuar jeta e atyre, domethënë e të tjerëve:215 «do të kërkoj llogari prej njeriut për jetën e njeriut, prej secilit gjakun e vëllait të vet» (Zan 9, 5), i përsërit Hyji Noesë pas përmbytjes. Në këtë perspektivë, marrëdhënia me Hyjin kërkon që jeta e njeriut të konsiderohet e shenjtë dhe e pacenueshme.216 Urdhërimi i pestë: «Mos vra!» (Dal 20, 13; Lp 5, 17) ka vlerë sepse vetëm Hyji është Zotëria i jetes dhe i vdekjes.217 Respekti që i detyrohet pacenueshmërisë dhe integritetit të jetës fizike e ka kulmin e vet në urdhërimin pozitiv: «Duaje të afërmin tënd porsi vetveten» (Lev 19, 18), me të cilin Jezu Krishti na detyron ta marrim përsipër barrën e të afërmit (krh. Mt 22, 37-40; Mk 12, 29-31; Lk 10, 27-28).

113    Me këtë thirrje të veçantë në jetë, burri dhe gruaja gjenden përballë edhe të gjitha krijesave të tjera. Ata munden dhe duhet t’i vënë në shërbimin e tyre e t’i gëzojnë, por sundimi i tyre mbi botë kërkon ushtrimin e përgjegjësisë, nuk është një liri shfrytëzimi arbitrare e egoiste. Në të vërtetë, krejt krijimi ka vlerën e «gjësë së mirë» (krh. Zan 1, 4. 10. 12. 18. 21. 25) para syve të Hyjit, i cili është autori i tij. Njeriu duhet të zbulojë e të respektojë vlerën e vet: kjo është një sfidë e mrekullueshme ndaj inteligjencës së tij, e cila duhet ta lartësojë si një flatër218 drejt soditjes së të vërtetës të të gjitha krijesave, apo të asaj që Hyji sheh të mirë në to. Në të vërtetë, Libri i Zanafillës na mëson se sundimi i njeriut mbi botën qëndron në të dhënit e një emri gjërave (krh. Zan 2, 19-20): me emërtimin e tyre, njeriu duhet t’i njohë gjërat për atë që janë dhe të caktojë me secilën prej tyre një marrëdhënie përgjegjësie.219

114    Njeriu është në marrëdhënie edhe me vetveten dhe mund të reflektojë mbi vetveten. Shkrimi i Shenjtë flet në lidhje me këtë për zemrën e njeriut. Zemra përcakton pikërisht brendësinë shpirtërore të njeriut, apo atë që e dallon nga çdo krijesë tjetër: Hyji «gjithçka Ai bën është e mirë në kohën e vet; por megjithëse ia ka dhënë mundësinë që njeriu ta ketë parasysh gjatësinë e sendeve të krijuara, megjithatë njeriu s’do të mund ta kuptojë veprën që Hyji e bën prej fillimit e deri në mbarim» (Kish 3, 11). Si përfundim, zemra tregon aftësitë shpirtërore të njeriut, vetitë e posaçme të tij, pasi është i krijuar në shëmbëlltyrë të Krijuesit të vet: arsyeja, njohja e të mirës dhe e të keqes, vullneti i lirë.220 Kur ndien dëshirën e thellë të zemrës së vet, çdo njeri nuk mund të mos e bëjë të vetën fjalën e të vërtetës të shprehur nga shën Agustini: «Ti na ke bërë për vete, o Zot, dhe zemra jonë është e paqetë deri kur të mos pushojë në Ty».221

b) Drama e mëkatit

115    Vizioni i mrekullueshëm i krijimit të njeriut nga ana e Hyjit është i pandashëm prej kuadrit dramatik të mëkatit të rrjedhshëm. Me një pohim lapidar Pali apostull përmbledh tregimin e rënies së njeriut që përshkruhet në faqet e para të Biblës: «me anë të një njeriu mëkati hyri në botë e, me anë të mëkatit, vdekja» (Rom 5, 12). Njeriu, kundër ndalesës së Hyjit, e lë veten të joshet nga gjarpri dhe zgjat duart te pema e jetës, duke rënë nën pushtetin e vdekjes. Me këtë gjest njeriu përpiqet ta thyejë kufirin e vet si krijesë, duke sfiduar Hyjin, Zotin e tij të vetëm dhe burimin e jetës. Është një mëkat mosdëgjese (krh. Rom 5, 19), që e ndan njeriun prej Hyjit.222

Prej Zbulimit e dimë se Adami, njeriu i parë, duke shkelur urdhërimin e Hyjit, e humb shenjtërinë dhe drejtësinë në të cilën ishte vendosur, që i kishte marrë jo vetëm për vete, por për mbarë njerëzimin: «duke iu dorëzuar tunduesit, Adami dhe Eva bëjnë një mëkat personal, por ky mëkat e infekton natyrën njerëzore, të cilën ata e përçojnë në një gjendje të prishur. Bëhet fjalë për një mëkat që do të përçohet duke u përhapur në mbarë njerëzimin, domethënë me përçimin e një natyre njerëzore pa shenjtërinë dhe drejtësinë zanafillore».223

116    Në rrënjën e vuajtjeve të tmerrshme personale e shoqërore, që e dëmtojnë në masa të ndryshme vlerën dhe dinjitetin e personit njerëzor, gjendet një plagë në brendësinë e njeriut: «Në dritën e fesë ne e quajmë mëkat: duke filluar prej mëkatit të rrjedhshëm, që secili e mban që prej lindjes si trashëgimi të marrë prej prindërve të parë, deri te mëkati që secili bën, duke abuzuar me lirinë e vet».224 Pasoja e mëkatit, si akt i ndarjes prej Hyjit, është pikërisht tjetërsimi, domethënë ndarja e njeriut jo vetëm prej Hyjit, por edhe prej vetvetes, prej njerëzve të tjerë dhe prej botës që e rrethon: «Ndarja me Hyjin çon dramatikisht në ndarjen mes vëllezërve. Në përshkrimin e “mëkatit të parë”, ndarja me Jahven e këput në të njëjtën kohë fillin e miqësisë që bashkonte familjen njerëzore, kështu që faqet e mëtejshme të Zanafillës na tregojnë burrin e gruan, që gati e drejtojnë gishtin akuzues kundër njëri-tjetrit (krh. Zan 3, 12); pastaj vëllain që, armik ndaj vëllait, arrin t’i marrë atij jetën (krh. Zan 4, 2-16). Sipas tregimit të ngjarjeve të Babelit, pasojë e mëkatit është copëtimi i familjes njerëzore, që ka filluar me mëkatin e parë dhe tani ka arritur kulmin në formën e vet shoqërore».225 Duke reflektuar mbi misterin e mëkatit nuk mund të mos e marrim parasysh këtë vargëzim tragjik shkaku dhe efekti.

117    Misteri i mëkatit përbëhet nga një plagë e dyfishtë, që mëkatari hap në ijën e vet dhe në marrëdhënien me të afërmin. Prandaj mund të flitet për mëkat personal e shoqëror: çdo mëkat është personal në një aspekt; në një aspekt tjetër, çdo mëkat është shoqëror, pasi ka edhe pasoja shoqërore. Mëkati, në kuptimin e vërtetë, është gjithmonë një akt i personit, sepse është një akt lirie i një njeriu dhe jo mirëfilli i një grupi apo i një bashkësie, por secilit mëkat mund t’i jepet në mënyrë të padiskutueshme karakteri i mëkatit shoqëror, duke pasur parasysh faktin se «për arsye të një solidariteti njerëzor aq të mistershëm dhe të paperceptueshëm sa edhe real e konkret, mëkati i secilit rëndon në njëfarë mënyre mbi të tjerët».226 Megjithatë nuk është i ligjshëm dhe i pranueshëm një kuptim i mëkatit shoqëror që, pak a shumë në mënyrë të vetëdijshme, bën të dobësohet e gati të zhduket përbërësi personal, për të pranuar vetëm faje e përgjegjësi shoqërore. Në bazën e çdo situate të mëkatit gjendet gjithmonë personi që mëkaton.

118    Veç kësaj, disa mëkate, për vetë objektin e tyre, përbëjnë një sulm të drejtpërdrejtë ndaj të afërmit. Këta mëkate, në veçanti, cilësohen si mëkate shoqërore. Është shoqëror çdo mëkat i bërë kundër drejtësisë në marrëdhëniet mes personit e personit, mes personit e bashkësisë, si dhe mes bashkësisë e personit. Është shoqëror çdo mëkat kundër të drejtave të personit njerëzor, duke filluar nga e drejta për jetë, përfshirë atë të fëmijës që duhet të lindë, ose kundër integritetit fizik të dikujt; çdo mëkat kundër lirisë së tjetrit, veçanërisht kundër lirisë për të besuar në Hyjin dhe për ta adhuruar Atë; çdo mëkat kundër dinjitetit dhe nderit të të afërmit. Shoqëror është çdo mëkat kundër të mirës së përbashkët dhe kundër kërkesave të saj, në krejt sferën e gjerë të të drejtave dhe të detyrave të shtetasve. Së fundi, është shoqëror ai mëkat që «u përket marrëdhënieve mes bashkësive të ndryshme njerëzore. Këto marrëdhënie jo gjithmonë janë në përputhje me planin e Hyjit, që dëshiron në botë drejtësinë, lirinë e paqen mes individëve, grupeve, popujve».227

119    Pasojat e mëkatit ushqejnë strukturat e mëkatit. Ato rrënjosen në mëkatin personal dhe, prandaj, janë gjithmonë të lidhura me aktet konkrete të personave, që u japin jetë, i përforcojnë dhe i bëjnë të vështira për t’i hequr. Dhe kështu ato forcohen, përhapen, bëhen burim i mëkateve të tjera dhe e kushtëzojnë sjelljen e njerëzve.228 Bëhet fjalë për kushtëzime e pengesa, që vazhdojnë shumë më tepër se veprimet e bëra në harkun e shkurtër të jetës së një individi dhe që ndërhyjnë edhe në procesin e zhvillimit të popujve, vonesa apo ngadalësia e të cilëve duhet gjykuar edhe në këtë aspekt.229 Veprimet dhe qëndrimet në kundërshtim me vullnesën e Hyjit dhe me të mirën e të afërmit e strukturat që ata nxisin sot duken sidomos dy: «nga njëra anë, dëshira ekskluzive për përfitim dhe, nga ana tjetër, etja për pushtet me qëllim që t’u imponojmë të tjerëve vullnetin tonë. Secilit prej këtyre qëndrimeve mund t’i shtohet, për t’i karakterizuar më mirë, shprehja: “me çdo çmim”».230

c) Universaliteti i mëkatit dhe universaliteti i shpëtimit

120    Doktrina e mëkatit të rrjedhshëm, që mëson universalitetin e mëkatit, ka një rëndësi themelore: «Po nëse themi: “Ne nuk kemi mëkat”, gënjejmë vetveten dhe e vërteta nuk është në ne» (1 Gjn 1, 8). Kjo doktrinë e shtyn njeriun të mos qëndrojë në faj dhe të mos e marrë atë lehtë, duke kërkuar vazhdimisht deshë kurbani në njerëz të tjerë dhe arsyetime në mjedis, në trashëgimi, në institucione, në struktura e në marrëdhënie. Bëhet fjalë për një mësim që i nxjerr në pah këto mashtrime.

    Megjithatë, doktrina e universalitetit të mëkatit nuk duhet të jetë e shkëputuar nga vetëdija e universalitetit të shpëtimit në Jezu Krishtin. Nëse izolohet, ajo prodhon një ankth të rremë të mëkatit dhe një konsiderim pesimist të botës dhe të jetës, që të bën t’i përbuzësh arritjet kulturore e qytetare të njeriut.

121    Realizmi i krishterë i sheh humnerat e mëkatit, por në dritën e shpresës, më të madhe nga çdo e keqe, të dhuruar prej aktit shëlbues të Jezu Krishtit, që ka shkatërruar mëkatin dhe vdekjen (krh. Rom 5, 18-21; 1 Kor 15, 56-57): «Në Të Hyji e ka pajtuar njeriun me Veten».231 Krishti, Shëmbëlltyra e Hyjit (krh. 2 Kor 4, 4; Kol 1, 15), është Ai që e ndriçon tërësisht dhe e çon në plotësi shëmbëlltyrën dhe përngjasimin e Hyjit në njeriun. Fjala që u bë njeri në Jezu Krishtin është gjithmonë jeta dhe drita e njeriut, dritë që ndriçon çdo njeri (krh. Gjn 1, 4.9). Hyji do në të vetmin ndërmjetës, Jezu Krishtin, Birin e Tij, shpëtimin e të gjithë njerëzve (krh. 1 Tim 2, 4-5). Jezusi është njëkohësisht Biri i Hyjit dhe Adami i ri, apo njeriu i ri (krh. 1 Kor 15, 47-49; Rom 5, 14): «Me zbulimin e misterit të Atit dhe të dashurisë së tij, Krishti, Adami i ri, ia shfaq plotësisht njeriun njeriut dhe i zbulon thirrjen e tij shumë të lartë».232 Në Të, njerëzit Hyji «i paracaktoi të jenë të ngjashëm me Birin e vet, kështu që Biri i tij të jetë vëllai i parë në mes të shumë vëllezërve» (Rom 8, 29).

122    Realiteti i ri që Jezu Krishti dhuron nuk shartohet në natyrën njerëzore, nuk i shtohet nga jashtë: përkundrazi, është ai realitet i bashkësisë me Hyjin trinitar drejt të cilit njerëzit janë gjithmonë të orientuar në thellësinë e qenies së tyre, falë ngjashmërisë së tyre krijimore me Hyjin; por bëhet fjalë edhe për një realitet që ata nuk mund ta arrijnë vetëm me forcat e tyre. Nëpërmjet Shpirtit të Jezu Krishtit, Birit të mishëruar të Hyjit, në të cilin ky realitet bashkësie tashmë është realizuar në mënyrë të veçantë, njerëzit pranohen si bij të Hyjit (krh. Rom 8, 14-17; Gal 4, 4-7). Nëpërmjet Krishtit, marrim pjesë në natyrën e Hyjit, që na dhuron pafundësisht më shumë «se ne mund të kërkojmë ose edhe mund të mendojmë» (Ef 3, 20). Ajo që njerëzit e kanë marrë tashmë nuk është tjetër veçse një kapar apo një «peng» (2 Kor 1, 22; Ef 1, 14) i asaj që do të marrin plotësisht vetëm para Hyjit, të parë «faqe-faqas» (1 Kor 13, 12), apo një peng të jetës së amshuar: «E kjo është jeta e pasosur: që të të njohin ty, Një të vetmin Hyjin e vërtetë, dhe atë që dërgove, Jezu Krishtin» (Gjn 17, 3).

123    Universaliteti i shpresës së krishterë përfshin, përveç burrave e grave të të gjithë popujve, edhe qiellin e tokën: «Vesoni, o qiej, prej së larti vesoni edhe retë le të rigojnë drejtësinë; le të hapet toka e le ta lindë Shëlbuesin, bashkë me të të lulëzojë drejtësia! Unë, Zoti, gjithçka krijova!» (Is 45, 8). Në të vërtetë, sipas Besëlidhjes së Re edhe mbarë krijimi, së bashku me krejt njerëzimin, është në pritje të Shëlbuesit: i nënshtruar kotësisë priret drejt shpresës së plotë, duke gjëmuar e vuajtur në dhimbjet e lindjes, duke pritur të lirohet prej shkatërrimit (krh. Rom 8, 18-22).



*

----------


## ribaldi

*Përmbledje e doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës Katolike.

Në vemendje të politikanëve, të punëtorëve shtetërore 

dhe atyre që e kanë për zemër të mirën e përbashkët.

PJESA E PARË

«Përmasa teologjike rezulton e nevojshme 

si për të interpretuar,

ashtu edhe për të zgjidhur

problemet aktuale të bashkëjetesës njerëzore».

(Centesimus annus, 55)


KAPITULLI I TRETË

PERSONI NJERËZOR DHE TË DREJTAT E TIJ*

*III. PERSONI NJERËZOR

DHE PROFILET E SHUMTA TË TIJ
*

*124    Duke u bazuar në mesazhin e mrekullueshëm biblik, doktrina shoqërore e Kishës ndalet para së gjithash në përmasat kryesore dhe të pandashme të personit njerëzor, që të kuptojë aspektet më të rëndësishme të misterit të tij dhe të dinjitetit të tij. Në të vërtetë, në të kaluarën nuk kanë munguar dhe shfaqen ende dramatikisht në skenarin e historisë aktuale, koncepte të shumta kufizuese, me karakter ideologjik apo që shkaktohen thjesht prej formave të përhapura të zakonit e të mendimit, që i përkasin vlerësimit të njeriut, të jetës së tij dhe të fateve të tij, të bashkuara prej përpjekjes për ta errësuar shëmbëlltyrën e tij nëpërmjet theksimit të njërës prej karakteristikave, në dëm të të gjitha të tjerave.233

125    Personi nuk mund të mendohet kurrë vetëm si individualitet absolut, i ndërtuar prej vetvetes dhe mbi vetveten, a thua se karakteristikat e tij nuk varen nga të tjerët përveçse nga vetja e vet. As nuk mund të mendohet thjesht si qelizë e një organizmi të gatshëm për t’i njohur atij, maksimumi, një rol funksional, brenda një sistemi. Konceptet kufizuese të së vërtetës së plotë të njeriut kanë qenë shumë herë objekt i kujdesit shoqëror të Kishës, e cila nuk ka lënë pa e ngritur zërin e vet për këto dhe të tjera perspektiva, drastikisht kufizuese, duke u shqetësuar që të kumtojë «se individët nuk na shfaqen të ndarë mes tyre si kokrra rëre; por janë të bashkuar në marrëdhënie organike, harmonike e të ndërsjella»234 dhe se njeriu nuk mund të kuptohet si «një element i thjeshtë dhe një molekulë e organizmit shoqëror»,235 duke u kujdesur pra, që pohimit të parësisë së personit të mos i përgjigjet një vizion individualist apo i masifikuar.

126    Feja e krishterë, ndërsa fton që të kërkohet kudo ajo që është e mirë dhe e denjë për njeriun (krh. 1 Sel 5, 21), «vendoset mbi dhe nganjëherë në anën e kundërt të ideologjive, meqë e njeh Hyjin, transhendent dhe Krijues, që i bën thirrje, në të gjitha nivelet e krijimit, njeriut si qenie përgjegjësisht e lirë».236

    Doktrina shoqërore merr përsipër përmasat e ndryshme të misterit të njeriut, që kërkon t’i afrohet «në të vërtetën e plotë të ekzistencës së tij, të qenies së tij personale dhe njëkohësisht të qenies së tij bashkësiore e shoqërore»,237 me një vëmendje specifike, që të mundësojë vlerësimin e tij më të saktë.

A) Njësia e personit

127    Njeriu është krijuar prej Hyjit si njësi shpirti e trupi:238 «Fryma shpirtërore dhe e pavdekshme është parimi i njësisë së qenies njerëzore, është ai prej të cilit njeriu ekziston si një i tërë  “corpore et anima unus”  meqë është person. Këto përkufizime nuk tregojnë vetëm se edhe trupi, të cilit i është premtuar ngjallja, do të jetë pjesëmarrës në lavdi; ata na kujtojnë po ashtu lidhjen e arsyes dhe të vullnetit të lirë me të gjitha aftësitë trupore e ndjesore. Personi, përfshirë edhe trupi, i është besuar tërësisht vetvetes, dhe në njësinë e shpirtit e të trupit ai është subjekti i akteve të veta morale».239

128    Nëpërmjet trupësisë së vet njeriu njëson në vete elementet e botës materiale, që «në të prekin kulmin e tyre dhe ngrejnë zërin për lavdërimin e lirë të Krijuesit».240 Kjo përmasë i mundëson njeriut të hyjë në botën materiale, vendin e realizimit të tij dhe të lirisë së tij, jo si në një burg apo në mërgim. Nuk është e lejueshme të përbuzet jeta trupore; madje njeriu «është i detyruar ta konsiderojë të mirë e të denjë për nderim trupin e vet, sepse është i krijuar prej Hyjit dhe i adresuar për t’u ngjallur ditën e fundit».241 Megjithatë, përmasa trupore, për shkak të plagës së mëkatit, e bën njeriun të provojë kryengritjet e trupit dhe prirjet e mbrapshta të zemrës, të cilat ai duhet t’i mbikëqyrë gjithmonë për të mos mbetur skllav i tyre dhe për të mos mbetur viktimë e një vizioni thjesht tokësor të jetës së tij.

    Me përshpirtërinë e vet njeriu e tejkalon tërësinë e gjërave dhe depërton në strukturën më të thellë të realitetit. Kur i drejtohet zemrës, pra, kur reflekton mbi fatin e vet, njeriu e zbulon veten më lart se bota materiale, për dinjitetin e vet të vetëm si bashkëbisedues i Hyjit, nën vështrimin e të cilit vendos për jetën e vet. Ai, në jetën e vet të brendshme, pranon se ka «në vetvete një frymë shpirtërore dhe të pavdekshme» dhe e di se nuk është vetëm «një pjesëz e natyrës apo një element anonim i qytetit njerëzor».242

129    Pra, njeriu ka dy karakteristika të ndryshme: është një qenie materiale, e lidhur me këtë botë nëpërmjet trupit, dhe një qenie shpirtërore, e hapur ndaj transhendencës dhe ndaj zbulimit të «një të vërtete më të thellë», për arsye të inteligjencës së tij, me të cilën merr pjesë «në dritën e mendjes hyjnore».243 Kisha pohon: «Njësia e shpirtit dhe e trupit është kaq e thellë sa shpirti duhet të konsiderohet si “forma” e trupit; kjo do të thotë se falë shpirtit shpirtëror trupi, i përbërë nga lënda, është një trup njerëzor dhe i gjallë; shpirti dhe materia në njeriun nuk janë dy natyra të lidhura, por bashkimi i tyre formon një natyrë të vetme».244 As spiritualizmi, që përçmon realitetin e trupit, as materializmi, që e konsideron shpirtin thjesht një shfaqje të lëndës, nuk e përligjin kompleksitetin, tërësinë dhe njësinë e qenies njerëzore.

B) Hapja ndaj transhendencës dhe unicitetit të personit

a) Hapja ndaj transhendencës

130    Personit njerëzor i përket hapja ndaj transhendencës: njeriu është i hapur ndaj të pafundmes dhe ndaj të gjitha qenieve të krijuara. Është i hapur para së gjithash ndaj së pafundmes, pra Hyjit, sepse me inteligjencën e vet dhe vullnetin e vet lartësohet mbi krejt krijimin dhe mbi vetveten, bëhet i pavarur prej krijesave, është i lirë përballë të gjitha gjërave të krijuara dhe zgjatet drejt të vërtetës dhe të mirës absolute. Është i hapur edhe ndaj tjetrit, njerëzve të tjerë dhe botës, sepse vetëm në masën sa e kupton veten duke iu referuar një ti-je mund të thotë unë. Del prej vetes, prej ruajtjes egoiste të jetës së vet, për të hyrë në marrëdhënie dialogu e bashkësie me tjetrin.

    Personi është i hapur ndaj tërësisë së të qenët, ndaj horizontit të pakufishëm të qenies. Në të vërtetë, ai ka në vetvete aftësinë t’i tejkalojë objektet e veçanta që njeh, falë kësaj hapjeje të tij ndaj të qenët pa kufij. Shpirti njerëzor është në njëfarë kuptimi, prej përmasës njohëse, të gjitha gjërat: «të gjitha gjërat jomateriale gëzojnë njëfarë pafundësie, pasi përqafojnë gjithçka, ose sepse bëhet fjalë për thelbin e një realiteti shpirtëror që luan rolin e modelit dhe të ngjashmërisë së gjithçkaje, siç është në rastin e Hyjit, ose sepse zotëron ngjashmërinë e çdo gjëje ose në akt si tek Engjëjt ose në fuqi sikurse tek shpirtërat».245

b) I vetëm dhe i papërsëritshëm

131    Njeriu ekziston si qenie e vetme dhe e papërsëritshme, ekziston si një «unë», i aftë të vetëkuptohet, të vetëzotërohet, të vetëvendoset. Personi njerëzor është një qenie inteligjente dhe e vetëdijshme, e aftë të reflektojë mbi vetveten dhe pra të ketë vetëdije për veten e për aktet e veta. Megjithatë, nuk janë inteligjenca, vetëdija dhe liria ato që e përcaktojnë personin, por është personi ai që gjendet në bazën e akteve të inteligjencës, të vetëdijes, të lirisë. Këta akte mund edhe të mungojnë, pa qenë e mundshme që për këtë arsye njeriu të reshtë së qeni person.

    Personi njerëzor duhet kuptuar gjithmonë në veçantinë e tij të papërsëritshme dhe të pazhdukshme. Në të vërtetë, njeriu ekziston para së gjithash si subjektivitet, si qendër e ndërgjegjes dhe e lirisë, rasti i vetëm i të cilit dhe i pakrahasueshëm me asnjë tjetër shpreh panënshtrueshmërinë e tij ndaj çfarëdo përpjekjeje për ta detyruar të hyjë në skemat e mendimit apo sistemet e pushtetit, ideologjik apo jo. Kjo dikton para së gjithash nevojën jo vetëm për respektin e thjeshtë nga ana e kujtdo dhe veçanërisht të institucioneve politike e shoqërore dhe të përgjegjësve të tyre përpara çdo njeriu të kësaj toke, por aq më tepër, kjo bashkëmbart që angazhimi i parë i secilit ndaj tjetrit dhe sidomos i po këtyre institucioneve, të zhvillohet saktësisht në drejtim të nxitjes së zhvillimit të tërësishëm të personit.

c) Respektimi i dinjitetit njerëzor

132    Një shoqëri e drejtë mund të realizohet vetëm në respektimin e dinjitetit transhendent të personit njerëzor. Ai përfaqëson qëllimin e fundit të shoqërisë, e cila rregullohet dhe orientohet nga ai: «Prandaj rendi shoqëror dhe përparimi i tij duhet të bëjnë gjithmonë që të mbizotërojë e mira e personave, sepse rendi i gjërave duhet t’i përshtatet rendit të personave dhe jo anasjellas».246 Respektimi i dinjitetit njerëzor nuk mund të ndahet kurrë prej respektimit të këtij parimi: duhet «ta konsiderojmë të afërmin, pa përjashtuar askënd, si një tjetër vetvete, duke pasur parasysh në rend të parë jetën e tij dhe të mjeteve të nevojshme për ta jetuar atë denjësisht».247 Duhet që të gjitha programet shoqërore, shkencore dhe kulturore, të udhëhiqen prej vetëdijes së parësisë së çdo qenieje njerëzore.248

133    Në asnjë rast personi njerëzor nuk mund të instrumentalizohet për qëllime jashtë vetë zhvillimit të tij, që mund të kryhet plotësisht dhe përfundimisht vetëm në Hyjin dhe në planin e Tij shpëtimtar: në të vërtetë, njeriu në brendësinë e vet e tejkalon gjithësinë dhe është e vetmja krijesë të cilën Hyji e ka dashur për Vetveten.249 Për këtë arsye as jeta e tij, as zhvillimi i mendimit të tij, as të mirat e tij, as ata që bashkëndajnë historinë e tij personale e familjare, nuk mund t’u nënshtrohen detyrimeve të padrejta në ushtrimin e të drejtave të veta dhe të lirisë së vet.

    Personi nuk mund të finalizohet në projekte me karakter ekonomik, shoqëror e politik të udhëruar nga çfarëdo autoriteti, qoftë edhe në emër të përparimeve të mundshme të bashkësisë civile në tërësinë e saj apo të personave të tjerë, në të tashmen apo në të ardhmen. Prandaj është e nevojshme që autoritetet publike të mbikëqyrin me vëmendje, me qëllim që çdo detyrim i lirisë apo sidoqoftë çdo shtrëngesë që i bëhet veprimit personal të mos e dëmtojë kurrë dinjitetin personal, dhe me qëllim që të garantohet praktikueshmëria efektive e të drejtave njerëzore. E gjithë kjo, edhe një herë, bazohet në vizionin e njeriut si person, domethënë si subjekt aktiv dhe i përgjegjshëm për procesin e vet të rritjes, së bashku me bashkësisë pjesë e të cilës është.

134    Ndryshimet e njëmendta shoqërore janë efektive dhe të qëndrueshme vetëm nëse janë të bazuara në ndryshime të vendosura të sjelljes personale. Kurrë nuk do të jetë i mundshëm një moralizim i njëmendtë i jetës shoqërore, nëse nuk nisemi nga personat e duke iu referuar atyre: në të vërtetë, «ushtrimi i jetës morale vërteton dinjitetin e personit».250 Është e qartë se personave u përket zhvillimi i atyre qëndrimeve morale, themelore në çdo bashkëjetesë që dëshiron të quhet vërtet njerëzore (drejtësia, ndershmëria, vërtetësia, etj.), që në asnjë mënyrë thjesht nuk mund të pritet prej të tjerëve apo t’u delegohet institucioneve. Të gjithëve, dhe në mënyrë të veçantë atyre që në forma të ndryshme kanë përgjegjësi politike, juridike apo profesionale në lidhje me të tjerët, u takon të jenë ndërgjegjja syçelët e shoqërisë dhe dëshmitarët e një bashkëjetese civile e të denjë për njeriun.

C) Liria e personit

a) Vlera dhe kufijtë e lirisë

135    Njeriu mund t’i drejtohet të mirës vetëm në lirinë që Hyji i ka dhënë si shenjë shumë të lartë të shëmbëlltyrës së Tij:251 «Hyji qysh në fillim kur e krijoi njeriun, e la në dorë të vullnetit të lirë» (krh. Sir 15, 14), që ta kërkojë me dashje Krijuesin e vet dhe duke u bashkuar me Të, të arrijë lirisht përsosmërinë e plotë e të lume. Prandaj dinjiteti i njeriut kërkon që ai të veprojë sipas një zgjedhjeje të vetëdijshme e të lirë, domethënë i nxitur dhe i drejtuar personalisht nga brenda, dhe jo prej një shtytjeje të verbër të brendshme apo prej një detyrimi thjesht të jashtëm».252

    Njeriu me të drejtë e vlerëson lirinë dhe me pasion e kërkon atë: me të drejtë dëshiron, dhe duhet, ta formojë e ta udhëheqë, me nismën e vet të lirë, jetën e vet personale e shoqërore, duke e marrë personalisht përsipër përgjegjësinë për të.253 Në të vërtetë, liria jo vetëm i mundëson njeriut që ta ndryshojë në mënyrë të dobishme gjendjen e gjërave jashtë tij, por përcakton edhe rritjen e qenies së tij si person, nëpërmjet zgjedhjeve në përputhje me të mirën e vërtetë:254 në këtë mënyrë njeriu lind vetveten, është ati i qenies së vet,255 ndërton rendin shoqëror.256

136    Liria nuk është në kundërshtim me varësinë krijuese të njeriut prej Hyjit.257 Zbulimi mëson se pushteti për të caktuar të mirën e të keqen nuk i përket njeriut, por vetëm Hyjit (krh. Zan 2, 16-17): «Njeriu është me siguri i lirë, meqenëse mund të kuptojë e të pranojë urdhërimet e Hyjit. Dhe është në zotërim të një lirie mjaft të gjerë, sepse mund të hajë “prej të gjitha pemëve të kopshtit”. Por kjo liri nuk është e pakufizuar: duhet të ndalet përballë “pemës së dijes së të mirës e të së keqes”, duke qenë e thirrur të pranojë ligjin moral që Hyji i jep njeriut. Në të vërtetë, pikërisht në këtë pranim liria e njeriut gjen realizimin e vet të vërtetë e të plotë».258

137    Ushtrimi i drejtë i lirisë personale kërkon kushte të qarta të rendit ekonomik, shoqëror, juridik, politik e kulturor që «tepër shpesh mohohen dhe shkelen. …situata të verbimit e të padrejtësisë rëndojnë mbi jetën morale dhe i nxisin si të fortët ashtu edhe të dobëtit në tundimin për të mëkatuar kundër dashurisë. Duke u larguar prej ligjit moral, njeriu rrezikon lirinë e vërtet, bëhet skllav i vetvetes, prish vëllazërinë me të ngjashmit e vet dhe ngre krye kundër vullnesës hyjnore».259 Lirimi prej padrejtësive nxit lirinë dhe dinjitetin njerëzor: megjithatë «duhet, para së gjithash, t’u bëjmë thirrje aftësive shpirtërore e morale të personit dhe kërkesës së vazhdueshme për kthim të brendshëm, nëse duam të arrijmë ndryshime ekonomike e shoqërore që janë vërtet në shërbim të njeriut».260

b) Lidhja e lirisë me të vërtetën dhe ligjin natyror

138    Në ushtrimin e lirisë, njeriu kryen akte moralisht të mira, që ndërtojnë personin e vet dhe shoqërinë, kur i bindet së vërtetës, ose kur nuk pretendon të jetë krijuesi dhe pronari absolut i kësaj të fundit dhe i normave etike.261 Në të vërtetë, liria «nuk e ka pikënisjen e vet absolute e të pakushtëzuar në vetvete, por në ekzistencën brenda së cilës gjendet dhe që përfaqëson për të, në të njëjtën kohë, një kufizim e një mundësi. Është liria e një krijese, apo një liri e dhuruar, që duhet pranuar si një syth e duhet pjekur me përgjegjësi».262 Në rast të kundërt, vdes si liri, shkatërron njeriun dhe shoqërinë.263

139    E vërteta rreth të mirës e të keqes njihet praktikisht dhe konkretisht prej gjykimit të ndërgjegjes, i cili bën që të merret përsipër përgjegjësia për të mirën e kryer e për të keqen e bërë: «Kështu, në gjykimin praktik të ndërgjegjes, që i vë personit detyrimin të kryejë një akt të caktuar, zbulohet lidhja e lirisë me të vërtetën. Pikërisht për këtë ndërgjegjja shprehet me akte “gjykimi” që pasqyrojnë të vërtetën mbi të mirën, dhe jo si “vendime” arbitrare. Dhe pjekuria e përgjegjësia e këtyre gjykimeve  dhe, si përfundim, e njeriut, që është subjekt i tyre  maten jo me lirimin e ndërgjegjes prej të vërtetës objektive, në dobi të një autonomie të hamendësuar të vendimeve të tij, por, përkundrazi, me një kërkim këmbëngulës të së vërtetës dhe me të lejuarit asaj që ta udhëheqë në të vepruar».264

140    Ushtrimi i lirisë bashkëpërcakton referimin në një ligj moral natyror, me karakter universal, që paraprin dhe bashkon të gjitha të drejtat e detyrat265. Ligji natyror «nuk është tjetër veçse drita e inteligjencës e vendosur prej Hyjit në ne . Falë tij njohim atë që duhet të bëjmë dhe atë që duhet të shmangim. Këtë dritë apo këtë ligj Hyji ia ka dhuruar krijimit»266 dhe qëndron në pjesëmarrjen në ligjin e Tij të amshuar, i cili identifikohet me vetë Hyjin.267 Ky ligj quhet natyror sepse arsyeja që e bën të njohur është karakteristike e natyrës njerëzore. Ai është universal, shtrihet te të gjithë njerëzit pasi caktohet prej arsyes. Në mësimet e veta kryesore, ligji hyjnor e natyror paraqitet në Dekalog dhe tregon normat e para e thelbësore që rregullojnë jetën morale.268 Ai ka si bosht aspiratën dhe nënshtrimin ndaj Hyjit, burimit dhe gjykatësit të çdo të mire, dhe po ashtu kuptimin e tjetrit si të barabartë me vetveten. Ligji natyror shpreh dinjitetin e personit dhe vë bazën e të drejtave të tij e të detyrave të tij themelore.269

141    Në larminë e kulturave, ligji natyror i lidh njerëzit mes tyre, duke vendosur disa parime të përbashkëta. Sado që zbatimi i tij kërkon përshtatje ndaj larmisë së kushteve të jetës, sipas vendeve, epokave dhe rrethanave,270 ai është i pandryshueshëm, «mbetet nën zhvillimin e ideve e të zakoneve dhe mbështet përparimin e tyre… Edhe nëse arrihet të mohohen parimet e tij, ai nuk mund të shkatërrohet, as të shkulet prej zemrës së njeriut. Rilind gjithmonë në jetën e individëve dhe të shoqërive».271

    Megjithatë, mësimet e tij nuk perceptohen prej të gjithëve me qartësi e menjëherë. Të vërtetat fetare e morale mund të njihen «prej të gjithëve dhe pa vështirësi, me një siguri të fortë e pa asnjë përzierje gabimi»,272 vetëm me ndihmën e Hirit dhe të Zbulimit. Ligji natyror i jep një themel të përgatitur prej Hyjit ligjit të zbuluar dhe Hirit, në harmoni të plotë me veprën e Shpirtit.273

142    Ligji natyror, që është ligj i Hyjit, nuk mund të zhduket prej mbrapshtisë njerëzore.274 Ai vendos themelin moral të domosdoshëm për të ndërtuar bashkësinë e njerëzve dhe për të përpunuar ligjin civil, që i nxjerr pasojat me natyrë konkrete e të rastit prej parimeve të ligjit natyror.275 Nëse errësohet perceptimi i universalitetit të ligjit moral natyror, nuk mund të ndërtohet një bashkësi reale dhe e qëndrueshme me tjetrin, sepse, kur mungon një drejtim i përbashkët nga e vërteta dhe e mira, «në mënyrë të përgjegjshme apo jo, aktet tona e plagosin bashkësinë e personave, në dëm të secilit».276 Në të vërtetë, vetëm liria e rrënjosur në natyrën e përbashkët mund t’i bëjë të gjithë njerëzit të përgjegjshëm dhe është në gjendje ta përligjë moralin publik. Ai që vetëshpallet masë e vetme e gjërave dhe e të vërtetës nuk mund të jetojë në mënyrë paqësore e të bashkëpunojë me të ngjashmit e vet.277

143    Liria është në mënyrë të mistershme e prirur ta tradhtojë hapjen ndaj të vërtetës dhe ndaj të mirës njerëzore dhe tepër shpesh parapëlqen të keqen dhe mbylljen egoiste, duke e lartësuar veten në hyjni krijuese të së mirës e të së keqes: «I vendosur prej Hyjit në drejtësi, njeriu, i tunduar prej të Keqit, qysh prej fillimit të historisë abuzoi me lirinë e vet, duke u ngritur kundër Hyjit e duke synuar ta arrijë qëllimin e vet jashtë Hyjit. … Duke mos pranuar shpesh ta njohë Hyjin si zanafillën e vet, njeriu ka tronditur edhe rendin e drejtë që ka të bëjë me qëllimin e vet të fundit, e njëkohësisht gjithë orientimin e tij qoftë drejt vetvetes, qoftë drejt njerëzve të tjerë dhe të gjitha gjërave të krijuara».278 Prandaj, liria e njeriut ka nevojë të lirohet. Krishti, me forcën e misterit të Tij të Pashkëve, e liron njeriun prej dashurisë së çrregullt për vetveten,279 që është burim i përbuzjes për të afërmin dhe i marrëdhënieve të shënuara prej sundimit mbi tjetrin; Ai zbulon se liria realizohet në dhurimin e vetes.280 Me flijimin e Tij në kryq, Jezusi e rivendos çdo njeri në bashkësi me Hyjin dhe me të ngjashmit e vet.

D) Barazia e të gjithë personave në dinjitet

144    «Hyji nuk i mban kujt krah» (Vap 10, 34; krh. Rom 2, 11; Gal 2, 6; Ef 6, 9), pasi të gjithë njerëzit kanë të njëjtin dinjitet si krijesa në shëmbëlltyrë e përngjasim të Tij.281 Mishërimi i Birit të Hyjit tregon barazinë e të gjithë personave për sa i përket dinjitetit: «Nuk ka më: hebre  grek! Nuk ka më: skllav  i lirë! Nuk ka më: mashkull  femër! Të gjithë ju jeni Një në Krishtin Jezus!» (Gal 3, 28; krh. Rom 10, 12; 1 Kor 12, 13; Kol 3, 11).

    Meqenëse në fytyrën e çdo njeriu shkëlqen diçka prej lavdisë së Hyjit, dinjiteti i çdo njeriu para Hyjit qëndron në themelin e dinjitetit të njeriut para njerëzve të tjerë.282 Veç kësaj, ky është edhe themeli i fundit i barazisë rrënjësore dhe i vëllazërisë mes njerëzve, pavarësisht prej racës, kombit, gjinisë, origjinës, kulturës, klasës së tyre.

145    Vetëm njohja e dinjitetit njerëzor mund ta bëjë të mundshme rritjen e përbashkët dhe personale të të gjithëve (krh. Jak 2, 1-9). Për të favorizuar një rritje të tillë është e nevojshme, në veçanti, të mbështeten të fundmit, të sigurohen efektivisht kushte mundësish të barabarta mes burrit e gruas, të garantohet një barazi objektive mes klasave të ndryshme shoqërore para ligjit.283

    Edhe në marrëdhëniet mes popujve e shteteve, kushtet e drejtësisë e të barazisë janë premisa për një përparim të njëmendtë të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare.284 Pavarësisht prej përparimeve në këtë drejtim, nuk duhet të harrojmë se ekzistojnë ende shumë pabarazi dhe forma varësie.285

    Një barazie në njohjen e dinjitetit të secilit njeri dhe të secilit popull, duhet t’i përgjigjet vetëdija se dinjiteti njerëzor mund të mbrohet e të nxitet vetëm në formë bashkësiore, nga mbarë njerëzimi. Vetëm me veprimin e bashkuar të njerëzve e të popujve sinqerisht të interesuar për të mirën e të gjithë të tjerëve, mund të arrihet një vëllazëri e njëmendtë universale;286 përkundrazi, vazhdimi i kushteve të një ndryshimi dhe pabarazie shumë të rëndë i varfëron të gjithë.

146    «Mashkullorja» dhe «femërorja» bëjnë dallimin mes dy individëve me dinjitet të barabartë, por që nuk pasqyrojnë një barazi statike, sepse specifikja femërore është e ndryshme prej specifikes mashkullore dhe ky ndryshim në barazi është pasurues dhe i domosdoshëm për një bashkëjetesë të harmonishme njerëzore: «Kushti për të siguruar praninë e drejtë të gruas në Kishë e në shoqëri është një përfillje më depërtuese dhe e kujdesshme e themeleve antropologjike të gjendjes mashkullore e femërore, e destinuar të saktësojë identitetin personal të gruas në marrëdhënien e saj të ndryshueshmërisë dhe të përplotësueshmërisë të ndërsjellë me burrin, jo vetëm për sa u përket roleve që duhet të mbajnë dhe funksioneve që duhet të kryejnë, por edhe dhe më thellësisht për sa i përket strukturës dhe domethënies së vet personale».287

147    Gruaja është plotësja e burrit, ashtu sikurse burri është plotësi i gruas: gruaja dhe burri plotësohen ndërsjellshmërisht, jo vetëm nga këndvështrimi fizik e psikik, por edhe ontologjik19*. Vetëm falë dualitetit të «mashkullores» dhe të «femërores» «njerëzorja realizohet plotësisht. Është «njësia e të dyve»,288 apo një «unidualitet» marrëdhënor ajo që i mundëson secilit që ta ndiejë marrëdhënien ndërpersonale e të ndërsjellë si një dhuratë që është në të njëjtën kohë mision: «Kësaj “njësie të të dyve” i është besuar prej Hyjit jo vetëm vepra e lindjes dhe jeta e familjes, por edhe vetë ndërtimi i historisë».289 «Gruaja është “ndihmë” për burrin, ashtu si burri është “ndihmë” për gruan!»:290 në takimin e tyre realizohet një konceptim i njësishëm i personit njerëzor, i bazuar jo në logjikën e egocentrizmit dhe të vetafirmimit, por në atë të dashurisë dhe të solidaritetit.

148    Personat me aftësi të kufizuara janë subjekte plotësisht njerëzore, titullarë të drejtash dhe detyrash: «Me gjithë kufizimet dhe vuajtjet që gjenden në trupin e tyre dhe në aftësitë e tyre, vënë më në dukje dinjitetin dhe madhështinë e njeriut».291 Meqenëse personi me aftësi të kufizuara është një subjekt me të gjitha të drejtat e veta, ai duhet të ndihmohet për të marrë pjesë në jetën familjare e shoqërore në të gjitha përmasat e në të gjitha nivelet e arritshme për mundësitë e tij.

    Duhet të nxiten me masa të efektshme e të përshtatshme të drejtat e personit me aftësi të kufizuara: «Do të ishte rrënjësisht e padenjë për njeriun, dhe mohim i njerëzisë së përbashkët, të pranohen në jetën e shoqërisë, pra në punë, vetëm anëtarët plotësisht funksionalë sepse, duke bërë kështu, do të bihej përsëri në një formë të rëndë të diskriminimit, ajo e të fortëve dhe e të shëndetshmëve kundër të dobëtve dhe të sëmurëve».292 Një vëmendje e madhe u duhet kushtuar jo vetëm kushteve fizike e psikologjike të punës, pagesës së drejtë, mundësisë së nxitjes dhe të zhdukjes së pengesave të ndryshme, por edhe përmasave afektive e seksuale të personit me aftësi të kufizuara: «Edhe ai ka nevojë të dojë e të jetë i dashur, ka nevojë për ëmbëlsi, afërsi, intimitet»,293 sipas mundësive të tij dhe duke respektuar rendin moral, që është i njëjti si për të shëndetshmit, ashtu edhe për ata që kanë aftësi të kufizuara.

E) Socialiteti njerëzor

149    Personi është në mënyrë përbërëse qenie shoqërore,294 sepse kështu e ka dashur Hyji që e ka krijuar.295 Në të vërtetë, natyra e njeriut shfaqet si natyrë e një qenieje që u përgjigjet nevojave të veta në bazë të një subjektiviteti marrëdhënor, apo në mënyrën e një qenieje të lirë e të përgjegjshme, e cila pranon nevojën për t’u integruar dhe për të bashkëpunuar me të ngjashmit e vet dhe është i aftë për bashkësi me ta në rendin e njohjes e të dashurisë: «Shoqëria është një tërësi personash të lidhur në mënyrë organike nga një parim njësie që tejkalon secilin prej tyre. Asamble njëkohësisht e dukshme dhe shpirtërore, shoqëria zgjat në kohë: është trashëgimtare e të kaluarës dhe përgatit të ardhmen».296

    Prandaj duhet të theksohet se jeta bashkësiore është një karakteristikë natyrore që e dallon njeriun prej krijesave të tjera tokësore. Veprimi shoqëror mban në vete një shenjë të veçantë të njeriut dhe të njerëzimit, atë të një personi veprues në një bashkësi personash: kjo shenjë përcakton cilësimin e tij të brendshëm dhe, në njëfarë kuptimi, përbën vetë natyrën e tij.297 Kjo karakteristikë marrëdhënore, në dritën e fesë, merr një kuptim më të thellë e të qëndrueshëm. I bërë në shëmbëlltyrë e përngjasim të Hyjit (krh. Zan 1, 26), dhe i vendosur në gjithësinë e dukshme për të jetuar në shoqëri (krh. Zan 2, 20.23) e për të sunduar tokën (krh. Zan 1, 26.28-30), personi njerëzor ka qenë që prej fillimit i thirrur në jetën shoqërore: «Hyji nuk e ka krijuar njeriun si një “qenie vetmitare”, por e ka dashur si një “qenie shoqërore”. Pra, jeta shoqërore nuk është jashtë njeriut: ai nuk mund të rritet dhe as ta realizojë thirrjen e vet përveçse në marrëdhënie me të tjerët».298

150    Socialiteti njerëzor nuk shkon automatikisht drejt bashkësisë së personave, drejt dhurimit të vetvetes. Për shkak të krenarisë e të egoizmit, njeriu zbulon në vetvete sythe të asocialitetit, të mbylljes individualiste dhe të sundimit mbi tjetrin.299 Çdo shoqëri, e denjë për këtë emër, mund të thotë se qëndron në të vërtetën kur çdo anëtar i saj, falë aftësisë së vet për të njohur të mirën, e kërkon atë për veten e vet dhe për të tjerët. Për hir të së mirës së tyre dhe të të tjerëve njerëzit bashkohen në grupe të qëndrueshme, që kanë si qëllim arritjen e një të mire të përbashkët. Edhe shoqëritë e ndryshme duhet të hyjnë në marrëdhënie solidariteti, komunikimi e bashkëpunimi, në shërbim të njeriut dhe të së mirës së përbashkët.300

151    Socialiteti njerëzor nuk është i njëtrajtshëm, por merr shprehje të shumta. Në të vërtetë, e mira e përbashkët varet nga një pluralizëm shoqëror i shëndoshë. Shoqëritë e shumëllojshme janë të thirrura të përbëjnë një endje të njësishme e të harmonishme, brenda të cilës të jetë e mundur që secila shoqëri të ruajë e të zhvillojë fizionominë e autonominë e vet. Disa shoqëri, sikurse familja, bashkësia civile dhe bashkësia fetare i përgjigjen më drejtpërdrejt natyrës së brendshme të njeriut, ndërsa të tjerat rrjedhin prej vullnetit të lirë: «Me qëllim që të favorizohet pjesëmarrja e një numri sa më të madh që të jetë e mundur e personave në jetën shoqërore, duhet të nxitet krijimi i shoqatave dhe i institucioneve “me qëllime ekonomike, kulturore, shoqërore, sportive, argëtuese, profesionale, politike, si brenda bashkësive politike, ashtu edhe në planin botëror”. Ky “socializim” shpreh po ashtu prirjen natyrore që i nxit qeniet njerëzore të organizohen, me qëllim që të ndjekin objektiva që i kapërcejnë aftësitë individuale. Ai zhvillon dhantitë e personit, veçanërisht shpirtin e tij të nismës dhe ndjenjën e tij të përgjegjësisë. Ndihmon për të mbrojtur të drejtat e tij.*

----------


## ribaldi

*Përmbledje e doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës Katolike.

Në vemendje të politikanëve, të punëtorëve shtetërore 

dhe atyre që e kanë për zemër të mirën e përbashkët.

PJESA E PARË

«Përmasa teologjike rezulton e nevojshme 

si për të interpretuar,

ashtu edhe për të zgjidhur

problemet aktuale të bashkëjetesës njerëzore».

(Centesimus annus, 55)


KAPITULLI I TRETË

PERSONI NJERËZOR DHE TË DREJTAT E TIJ*


IV. TË DREJTAT NJERËZORE

*a) Vlera e të drejtave njerëzore

152    Lëvizja drejt identifikimit dhe shpalljes së të drejtave të njeriut është një ndër përpjekjet më të rëndësishme për t’iu përgjigjur në mënyrë të efektshme nevojave të pashmangshme të dinjitetit njerëzor.302 Kisha sheh në këto të drejta rastin e jashtëzakonshëm që koha jonë ofron me qëllim që, nëpërmjet afirmimit të tyre, dinjiteti njerëzor të njihet në mënyrë më të efektshme e të nxitet universalisht si karakteristikë dhënë prej Hyjit Krijues krijesës së Vet.303 Magjisteri i Kishës nuk ka lënë pa e vlerësuar pozitivisht Deklaratën universale të të drejtave të njeriut, të shpallur nga Kombet e Bashkuara më 10 dhjetor 1948, që Gjon Pali II e ka përkufizuar «një gur i vërtetë miliar në rrugën e përparimit moral të njerëzimit».304

153    Rrënja e të drejtave të njeriut, në të vërtetë, duhet kërkuar në dinjitetin që i përket çdo qenieje njerëzore.305 Ky dinjitet, i lindur bashkë me jetën njerëzore dhe i njëjtë në çdo person, dallohet e kuptohet para së gjithash me arsye. Themeli natyror i të drejtave shfaqet edhe më i qëndrueshëm nëse, në dritën mbinatyrore, konsiderohet se dinjiteti njerëzor, pasi është dhuruar prej Hyjit dhe është plagosur thellësisht prej mëkatit, është marrë e shëlbuar prej Jezu Krishtit nëpërmjet mishërimit, vdekjes e ngjalljes së Tij.306

    Burimi i fundit i të drejtave njerëzore nuk vendoset thjesht në vullnetin e qenieve njerëzore,307 në realitetin e shtetit, në pushtetet publike, por në vetë njeriun dhe në Hyjin Krijuesin e tij. Këto të drejta janë «universale, të padhunueshme, të patjetërsueshme».308 Universale, sepse janë të pranishme në të gjitha qeniet njerëzore, pa asnjë përjashtim kohe, vendi dhe subjekti. Të padhunueshme, pasi «i përkasin personit njerëzor dhe dinjitetit të tij»309 dhe sepse «do të ishte e kotë të shpalleshin të drejtat, nëse në të njëjtën kohë nuk do të bëhej çdo përpjekje me qëllim që të sigurohet siç duhet respektimi i tyre nga ana e të gjithëve, kudo dhe përballë kujtdo».310 Të patjetërsueshme, pasi «askush nuk mund ta privojë ligjshmërisht prej këtyre të drejtave të ngjashmin e vet, kushdo qoftë ai, sepse kjo do të thotë ta dhunosh natyrën e tij».311

154    Të drejtat e njeriut duhen mbrojtur jo vetëm veç e veç, por edhe në tërësinë e tyre: një mbrojtje e tyre e pjesshme do të kthehej në një njohje të mangët. Ato u përgjigjen nevojave të dinjitetit njerëzor dhe, në rend të parë, bashkëpërcakojnë përmbushjen e nevojave thelbësore të personit, në fushën materiale e shpirtërore: «këto të drejta u përkasin të gjitha fazave të jetës dhe çdo konteksti politik, shoqëror, ekonomik apo kulturor. Ato formojnë një tërësi të njësisshme, të orientuar vendosmërisht nga nxitja e çdo aspekti të së mirës së personit dhe të shoqërisë… Nxitja e tërësishme e të gjitha kategorive të të drejtave njerëzore është garancia e vërtetë e respektimit të plotë të çdo të drejte të veçantë».312 Universaliteti dhe pandashmëria janë aspektet dalluese të të drejtave njerëzore: «janë dy parime udhëheqëse që kërkojnë sidoqoftë t’i rrënjosin të drejtat njerëzore në kulturat e ndryshme, si dhe ta thellojnë profilin e tyre juridik për të siguruar respektimin e tyre të plotë».313

b) Specifikimi i të drejtave

155    Mësimet e Gjonit XXIII,314 të Koncilit II të Vatikanit,315 të Palit VI316 kanë dhënë udhëzime të gjera mbi konceptin e të drejtave njerëzore të përvijuar prej Magjisterit. Gjon Pali II ka bërë një listë të tyre në enciklikën «Centesimus annus»: «e drejta për jetë, pjesë përbërëse e të cilës është rritja nën zemrën e nënës pasi njeriu ka lindur; e drejta për të jetuar në një familje të bashkuar dhe në një mjedis moral, të favorshëm për zhvillimin e personalitetit; e drejta për ta pjekur inteligjencën dhe lirinë vetjake në kërkim dhe në njohje të së vërtetës; e drejta për të punuar me qëllim që njeriu të vlerësojë të mirat e tokës e të sigurojë prej saj mbajtjen e vetes dhe të të dashurve të vet; e drejta për të themeluar lirisht një familje dhe për të pranuar e edukuar bijtë, duke ushtruar në mënyrë të përgjegjshme seksualitetin vetjak. Burim dhe përmbledhje e këtyre të drejtave, në një farë mënyre, është liria fetare, e kuptuar si e drejtë për të jetuar në të vërtetën e fesë dhe në përputhje me dinjitetin transhendent të personit të vet».317

    E drejta e parë që duhet radhitur në këtë listë është e drejta për jetë, që prej të ngjizurit e deri në përfundimin e saj natyror,318 që kushtëzon ushtrimin e çdo të drejte tjetër dhe bashkëmbart, në veçanti, paligjshmërinë e çdo forme aborti të shkaktuar dhe të çdo forme eutanazie.319 Theksohet vlera shumë e lartë e të drejtës për liri fetare: «të gjithë njerëzit duhet të mbeten të paprekur prej detyrimit nga ana qoftë e individëve, qoftë e grupeve shoqërore apo e çfarëdo autoriteti njerëzor, kështu që në lëmin fetar, brenda disa kufijve, askush të mos jetë i detyruar të veprojë kundër ndërgjegjes së vet, as të pengohet që të veprojë sipas ndërgjegjes së vet, privatisht apo publikisht, i vetëm apo i bashkuar me të tjerë».320 Respektimi i kësaj të drejte është një shenjë emblematike «e përparimit të njëmendtë të njeriut në çdo regjim, shoqëri, sistem apo mjedis».321

c) Të drejtat dhe detyrat

156    E lidhur në mënyrë të pandashme me temën e të drejtave është edhe ajo e detyrave të njeriut, që gjen në ndërhyrjet e Magjisterit një theksim të përshtatshëm. Shumë herë kujtohet përplotësueshmëria e ndërsjellë mes të drejtave dhe detyrave, të bashkuara në mënyrë të pandashme, në rend të parë në personin njerëzor, që është subjekti i tyre titullar.322 Kjo lidhje paraqet edhe një përmasë shoqërore: «Në bashkëjetesën njerëzore çdo e drejtë natyrore në një person bashkëmbart një detyrë përkatëse në të gjithë personat e tjerë: detyra për ta njohur e për ta respektuar atë të drejtë».323 Magjisteri thekson kundërshtinë e lidhur ngushtë20* me një pohim të të drejtave që nuk parasheh një përgjegjësi të lidhur me të: «Prandaj, ata që, ndërsa rivendikojnë21* të drejtat e tyre, harrojnë apo nuk i vënë në dukje siç duhet detyrat përkatëse, rrezikojnë të ndërtojnë me njërën dorë e të shkatërrojnë me tjetrën».324

d) Të drejtat e popujve dhe të kombeve

157    Fusha e të drejtave të njeriut është zgjeruar në të drejtat e popujve dhe të kombeve:325 në të vërtetë, «ajo që është e vërtetë për njeriun është e vërtetë edhe për popujt».326 Magjisteri na kujton se e drejta ndërkombëtare «mbështetet në parimin e respektimit të barabartë të shteteve, të së drejtës për vetëpërcaktim të secilit popull dhe të bashkëveprimit të lirë për një të mirë më të madhe të përbashkët të njerëzimit».327 Paqja bazohet jo vetëm në respektimin e të drejtave të njeriut, por edhe në atë të të drejtave të popujve, në veçanti të së drejtës për pavarësi.328

    Të drejtat e kombeve nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse «”të drejtat njerëzore” të marra në këtë nivel specifik të jetës bashkësiore».329 Kombi ka «një të drejtë themelore për ekzistencë»; për «gjuhën e kulturën e vet, nëpërmjet të cilave një popull shpreh dhe nxit “sovranitetin” e vet shpirtëror»; për «ta modeluar jetën e vet sipas traditave të veta, duke përjashtuar, natyrisht, çdo dhunim të të drejtave themelore njerëzore dhe, në veçanti, shtypjen e pakicave»; për «ta ndërtuar të ardhmen e vet duke u siguruar breznive më të reja një edukim të përshtatshëm».330 Organizimi ndërkombëtar kërkon një barazpeshë mes veçanësisë dhe universalitetit, në realizimin e së cilës janë të thirrura të gjitha kombet, për të cilët detyra e parë është ajo që të jetojnë në një qëndrim paqeje, respekti dhe solidariteti me kombet e tjera.

e) Zhdukja e dallimit mes letrës dhe shpirtit

158    Shpallja solemne e të drejtave të njeriut kundërshtohet nga një realitet i dhimbshëm dhunimesh, luftërash dhe dhunash të çdo lloji, në rend të parë genocidet dhe internimet në masë, përhapja pothuajse kudo e formave gjithnjë të reja të skllavërisë, sikurse trafiku i qenieve njerëzore, fëmijët ushtarë, shfrytëzimi i punëtorëve, trafiku i paligjshëm i drogave, prostitucioni: «Edhe në vendet ku janë në fuqi forma të qeverisjes demokratike jo gjithmonë këto të drejta janë krejtësisht të respektuara».331

    Ekziston mjerisht një dallim mes «letrës» dhe «shpirtit» të të drejtave të njeriut,332 të cilave shpesh u jepet një respekt thjesht formal. Doktrina shoqërore, duke pasur parasysh privilegjin që u jep Ungjilli të varfërve, thekson shumë herë se «më të favorizuarit duhet të heqin dorë nga disa të drejta të tyre për t’i vënë me më shumë bujari të mirat e tyre në shërbim të të tjerëve» dhe se një pohim i tepruar i barazisë «mund t’i hapë rrugë një individualizmi ku secili rivendikon të drejtat e veta, duke iu shmangur përgjegjësisë së të mirës së përbashkët».333

159    Kisha, e vetëdijshme se misioni i saj thelbësisht fetar përfshin mbrojtjen e nxitjen e të drejtave themelore të njeriut,334 «e vlerëson shumë dinamizmin e kohëve moderne, me të cilin këto të drejta promovohen kudo».335 Kisha e ndien thellësisht nevojën që ta respektojë edhe në brendësinë e saj drejtësinë336 dhe të drejtat e njeriut.337

    Angazhimi baritor zhvillohet në një drejtim të dyfishtë, kumtimi i themelit të krishterë të të drejtave të njeriut dhe denoncimi i dhunimeve të këtyre të drejtave:338 në çdo rast, «kumtimi është gjithmonë më i rëndësishëm, sesa denoncimi, dhe kjo nuk mund të mos e përfillë atë të parën, që jep qëndrueshmërinë e vërtetë dhe forcën e motivimit më të lartë».339 Për të qenë më i efektshëm, një angazhim i tillë është i hapur ndaj bashkëpunimit ekumenik, ndaj dialogut me fetë e tjera, ndaj të gjitha kontakteve të përshtatshme me organizmat, qeveritare e jo qeveritare, në nivel kombëtar e ndërkombëtar. Kisha i besohet sidomos ndihmës së Zotit dhe të Shpirtit të Tij që, i derdhur në zemra, është garancia më e sigurt për të respektuar drejtësinë dhe të drejtat njerëzore, dhe për të kontribuar kështu në paqen: «Nxitja e drejtësisë dhe e paqes, depërtimi me dritën dhe tharmin ungjillor në të gjitha fushat e ekzistencës shoqërore, ka qenë gjithmonë një angazhim i vazhdueshëm i Kishës në emër të mandatit që ajo ka marrë prej Zotit».340*

----------


## ribaldi

*KAPITULLI I KATËRT

PARIMET E DOKTRINËS SHOQËRORE
TË KISHËS

I. DOMETHËNIA DHE NJËSIA*

*160    Parimet e përhershme të doktrinës shoqërore të Kishës341 përbëjnë bazat e vërteta të mësimit shoqëror katolik: bëhet fjalë për parimin e dinjitetit të personit njerëzor  i trajtuar tashmë në kapitullin e mëparshëm  në të cilin çdo parim e përmbajtje tjetër e doktrinës shoqërore gjen themelin e vet,342 të së mirës së përbashkët, të subsidiaritetit dhe të solidaritetit. Këta parime, shprehje e të vërtetës së plotë mbi njeriun të njohur me anë të arsyes dhe të fesë, burojnë «prej takimit të mesazhit ungjillor dhe të kërkesave të tij, që përmblidhen në urdhërimin më të lartë të dashurisë ndaj Hyjit e ndaj të afërmit dhe në drejtësinë, me problemet që rrjedhin prej jetës së shoqërisë».343 Kisha, gjatë historisë dhe në dritën e Shpirtit, duke reflektuar me urti brenda traditës së vet të fesë, ka mundur t’u japë këtyre parimeve themel e paraqitje gjithnjë e më të saktë, duke i sqaruar shkallë-shkallë, në përpjekjen për t’iu përgjigjur me koherencë nevojave të kohëve dhe zhvillimeve të vazhdueshme të jetës shoqërore.

161    Këta parime kanë një karakter të përgjithshëm e themelor, pasi i përkasin realitetit shoqëror në tërësinë e vet: prej marrëdhënieve ndërpersonale të karakterizuara nga afërsia dhe natyrshmëria deri te ato të kushtëzuara nga politika, nga ekonomia dhe nga e drejta; prej marrëdhënieve mes bashkësisë apo grupeve deri te marrëdhëniet mes popujve dhe kombeve. Për qëndrueshmërinë e tyre në kohë dhe universalitetin e domethënies, Kisha i tregon si parametrin e parë e themelor të referimit për interpretimin dhe vlerësimin e dukurive shoqërore, të nevojshme që aty të mund të merren kriteret e shoshitjes dhe të udhëheqjes së të vepruarit shoqëror, në çdo fushë.

162    Parimet e doktrinës shoqërore duhet të vlerësohen në njësishmërinë, lidhjen dhe nyjëzimin e tyre. Kjo nevojë rrënjoset në domethëniet që vetë Kisha i ka dhënë doktrinës së vet shoqërore, si «corpus» doktrinor të njësishëm që i interpreton realitetet shoqërore në mënyrë organike.344 Vëmendja ndaj secilit parim në specifikën e tij nuk duhet të na çojë në një përdorim të tijin të pjesshëm dhe të gabuar, që ndodh nëse mendohet se është i shkëputur nga të tjerët. Thellimi teorik dhe vetë aplikimi qoftë edhe i vetëm njërit prej parimeve shoqërore bën që të shfaqet me qartësi ndërsjellshmëria, përplotësueshmëria, lidhjet që i strukturojnë. Veç kësaj, këto baza themelore të doktrinës së Kishës përfaqësojnë shumë më tepër se një trashëgimi të vazhdueshme reflektimi, që gjithashtu është thelbësore në mesazhin e krishterë, pasi u tregojnë të gjithëve rrugët e mundshme për të ndërtuar një jetë shoqërore të mirë, njëmend të përtërirë.345

163    Parimet e doktrinës shoqërore, në tërësinë e tyre, përbëjnë atë nyjëzim të parë të së vërtetës së shoqërisë, prej së cilës çdo ndërgjegje është e thirrur dhe e ftuar të ndërveprojë me çdo ndërgjegje tjetër, në liri, në bashkëpërgjegjësi të plotë me të gjithë dhe në lidhje me të gjithë. Në të vërtetë, çështjes së të vërtetës dhe kuptimit të jetës shqërore njeriu nuk mund t’u shmanget, pasi shoqëria nuk është një realitet i huaj për vetë ekzistencën e tij.

    Këta parime kanë një domethënie thellësisht morale, sepse të çojnë në themelet e fundit dhe rregullues të jetës shoqërore. Për një kuptim të tyre të plotë, duhet të veprohet në drejtim të tyre, në rrugën e zhvillimit të treguar prej tyre për një jetë të denjë për njeriun. Kërkesa morale e vendosur në parimet e mëdha shoqërore i përket qoftë të vepruarit personal të individëve, meqë ata janë subjektet e përgjegjshme të para e të pazëvendësueshme të jetës shoqërore në çdo nivel, qoftë, në të njëjtën kohë, institucioneve, të përfaqësuara prej ligjeve, normave të zakoneve dhe strukturave civile, për shkak të aftësisë së tyre për të ndikuar e për të kushtëzuar zgjedhjet e shumë njerëzve dhe për shumë kohë. Në të vërtetë, parimet na kujtojnë se shoqëria që ka ekzistuar historikisht buron prej gërshetimit të lirive të të gjithë personave që në të ndërveprojnë, duke kontribuar nëpërmjet zgjedhjeve të tyre, për ta ndërtuar apo për ta varfëruar atë.
*

----------


## ribaldi

*KAPITULLI I KATËRT

PARIMET E DOKTRINËS SHOQËRORE

TË KISHËS*

*II. PARIMI I TË MIRËS SË PËRBASHKËT*

a) Domethënia dhe implikimet kryesore

164    Prej dinjitetit, njësisë dhe barazisë së të gjithë personave buron para së gjithash parimi i të mirës së përbashkët, të cilit çdo aspekt i jetës shoqërore duhet t’i referohet për të gjetur plotësi kuptimi. Sipas një domethënieje të parë e të gjerë, me të mirë të përbashkët kuptohet «tërësia e kushteve të jetës shoqërore që u mundësojnë qoftë kolektiviteteve, qoftë secilit anëtar, ta arrijnë përsosmërinë e tyre më plotësisht dhe më shpejt».346

    E mira e përbashkët nuk qëndron në shumën e thjeshtë të të mirave të veçanta të secilit subjekt të trupit shoqëror. Duke qenë e të gjithëve dhe e secilit është dhe mbetet e përbashkët, sepse është e pandashme dhe sepse vetëm së bashku është e mundur të arrihet, të rritet e të ruhet, edhe për të ardhmen. Ashtu sikurse edhe të vepruarit moral i individit realizohet në kryerjen e të mirës, po ashtu edhe të vepruarit shoqëror arrin në plotësi duke realizuar të mirën e përbashkët. Në të vërtetë, e mira e përbashkët mund të kuptohet si përmasa shoqërore dhe bashkësiore e të mirës morale.

165    Një shoqëri që, në të gjitha nivelet, dëshiron qëllimisht të mbetet në shërbim të qenies njerëzore është ajo që i vë vetes si synim parësor të mirën e përbashkët, si e mirë e të gjithë njerëzve dhe e të gjithë njeriut.347 Personi nuk mund të gjejë plotësim vetëm në vetvete, domethënë pa pasur parasysh qenien e tij «me» dhe «për» të tjerët. Kjo e vërtetë dikton jo vetëm një bashkëjetesë të thjeshtë në nivelet e ndryshme të jetës shoqërore dhe marrëdhënore, por edhe kërkimin e pareshtur, në formë praktike dhe jo vetëm ideale, të së mirës apo të kuptimit të së vërtetës që gjendet në format ekzistuese të jetës shoqërore. Asnjë formë shprehëse e socialitetit  që prej familjes, te grupi shoqëror i ndërmjetëm, te shoqata, te ndërmarrja me karakter ekonomik, te qyteti, te krahina, te shteti, deri te bashkësia e popujve dhe e kombeve  nuk mund ta shmangë pikëpyetjen rreth të mirës së vet të përbashkët, që formon domethënien e tij dhe arsyen e njëmendtë të vetë ekzistencës së tij.348

----------


## ribaldi

*KAPITULLI I KATËRT

PARIMET E DOKTRINËS SHOQËRORE TË KISHËS

II. PARIMI I TË MIRËS SË PËRBASHKËT*


*b) Përgjegjësia e të gjithëve për të mirën e përbashkët*

166    Kërkesat e të mirës së përbashkët burojnë prej kushteve shoqërore të çdo epoke dhe janë të lidhura ngushtë me respektimin dhe nxitjen e tërësishme të personit dhe të të drejtave të tij themelore.349 Këto kërkesa i përkasin së pari angazhimit për paqen, organizimit të pushteteve të shtetit, një rendi të qëndrueshëm juridik, mbrojtjes së mjedisit, dhënies së atyre shërbimeve thelbësore të personave, disa prej të cilëve janë njëkohësisht të drejta të njeriut: ushqimi, vendbanimi, puna, edukimi dhe mundësia për kulturë, transporte, shëndet, qarkullim të lirë të informacionit dhe mbrojtje të lirisë fetare.350 Nuk duhet harruar ndihma që çdo komb është i detyruar të japë për një bashkëveprim të vërtetë ndërkombëtar, për të mirën e përbashkët të mbarë njerëzimit, edhe për brezat e ardhshëm.351

167    E mira e përbashkët i angazhon të gjithë anëtarët e shoqërisë: askush nuk është i liruar prej bashkëpunimit, sipas aftësive të veta, për arritjen dhe zhvillimin e saj352. E mira e përbashkët kërkon që ti shërbehet plotësisht, jo sipas vizioneve kufizuese të nënshtruara dobive të pjesshme, që mund të nxirren prej saj, por në bazë të një logjike që priret nga marrja përsipër më e gjerë e përgjegjësisë. E mira e përbashkët është pasojë e prirjeve më të larta të njeriut,353 por është një e mirë e vështirë për tu arritur, sepse kërkon aftësinë dhe kërkimin e vazhdueshëm të së mirës së tjetrit sikur të ishte jona.

    Të gjithë kanë edhe të drejtën të përdorin kushtet e jetës shoqërore që dalin prej kërkimit të së mirës së përbashkët. Tingëllon ende aktual mësimi i Piut XI: «Duhet të arrihet që shpërndarja e të mirave të krijuara, të cilën kushdo e sheh tani se sa shumë është shkak vështirësie, prej çekuilibrit të madh mes pak të stërpasurve dhe të mjerëve të panumërt, të çohet përsëri në përputhje me normat e së mirës së përbashkët dhe të drejtësisë shoqërore».354

----------


## ribaldi

*KAPITULLI I KATËRT

PARIMET E DOKTRINËS SHOQËRORE TË KISHËS

II. PARIMI I TË MIRËS SË PËRBASHKËT


c) Detyrat e bashkësisë politike*

*168    Përgjegjësia për të arritur të mirën e përbashkët, përveçse secilit person, i përket edhe shtetit, pasi e mira e përbashkët është arsyeja e ekzistencës së autoritetit politik.355 Në të vërtetë, shteti duhet të garantojë kompaktësinë, njësishmërinë dhe organizimin e shoqërisë civile shprehje e së cilës ai është,356 në mënyrë që e mira e përbashkët të mund të arrihet me ndihmën e të gjithë shtetasve. Njeriu si individ, familja, trupat e ndërmjetëm nuk janë në gjendje të arrijnë vetë në zhvillimin e tyre të plotë; prej kësaj rrjedh nevoja e institucioneve politike, qëllimi i të cilave është t’ua bëjë të arritshme personave të mirat e nevojshme  materiale, kulturore, morale, shpirtërore  për të bërë një jetë vërtet njerëzore. Qëllimi i jetës shoqërore është e mira e përbashkët historikisht e realizueshme.357

169    Për të siguruar të mirën e përbashkët, qeveria e çdo vendi ka detyrën specifike që të harmonizojë me drejtësi interesat e ndryshme sektoriale.358 Pajtimi i drejtë i të mirave të veçanta të grupeve dhe të individëve është njëri prej funksioneve më delikate të pushtetit publik. Veç kësaj, nuk duhet harruar se në shtetin demokratik, në të cilin vendimet merren zakonisht me shumicën e përfaqësuesve të vullnetit popullor, ata të cilëve u përket përgjegjësia e qeverisjes e kanë për detyrë ta intepretojnë të mirën e përbashkët të vendit të tyre jo vetëm sipas orientimeve të shumicës, por në perspektivën e të mirës efektive të të gjithë anëtarëve të bashkësisë civile, përfshirë ata që janë në pozicionin e pakicës.

170    E mira e përbashkët e shoqërisë nuk është një qëllim në vetvete; ajo ka vlerë vetëm duke iu referuar arritjes së qëllimeve të fundit të personit dhe të mirës së përbashkët universale të mbarë krijimit. Hyji është qëllimi i fundit i krijesave të Veta dhe për asnjë arsye e mira e përbashkët nuk mund të privohet prej përmasës të saj transhendente, që e tejkalon por edhe që i jep plotësi edhe asaj historike.359 Kjo perspektivë e arrin plotësinë e vet me anë të fesë në Pashkën e Jezusit, që hedh dritë të plotë mbi realizimin e të mirës së vërtetë të përbashkët të njerëzimit. Historia jonë  përpjekja personale dhe kolektive për ta ngritur gjendjen njerëzore  fillon e kulmon në Jezusin: falë Tij, nëpër Të dhe për Të, çdo realitet, përfshirë edhe shoqërinë njerëzore, mund të çohet drejt të Mirës së vet më të madhe, drejt plotësimit të vet. Një vizion thjesht historik dhe materialist do të arrinte ta shndërronte të mirën e përbashkët thjesht në një mirëqenie socio-ekonomike, pa asnjë finalizim transhendent apo pa arsyen e vet më të thellë të të ekzistuarit.


*

----------


## ribaldi

*KAPITULLI I KATËRT

PARIMET E DOKTRINËS SHOQËRORE TË KISHËS

III. ADRESIMI UNIVERSAL I TË MIRAVE

a) Zanafilla dhe domethënia*


*171    Ndër implikimet e shumta të së mirës së përbashkët, një rëndësi të drejtpërdrejtë merr parimi i adresimit universal të të mirave: «Hyji e ka caktuar tokën me gjithçka që ajo përmban për përdorimin e të gjithë njerëzve dhe popujve, kështu që të mirat e krijuara duhet të arrijnë tek të gjithë me kriter të barabartë, duke pasur si udhërrëfyese drejtësinë dhe si shoqëruese dashurinë».360 Ky parim bazohet në faktin se «zanafilla e parë e gjithë asaj që është e mirë është vetë akti i Hyjit i cili ka krijuar tokën dhe njeriun dhe njeriut ia ka dhënë tokën që ta sundojë me punën e vet dhe të gëzojë frytet e saj (krh. Zan 1, 28-29). Hyji ia ka dhënë tokën gjithë gjinisë njerëzore, që ajo të ushqejë të gjithë anëtarët e saj, pa përjashtuar e pa privilegjuar askënd. Këtu qëndron rrënja e adresimit universal të të mirave të tokës. Kjo, për vetë begatinë e saj dhe aftësinë për të plotësuar nevojat e njeriut, është dhurata e parë e Hyjit për mbajtjen e jetës njerëzore».361 Në të vërtetë, personi nuk mund të jetojë pa të mirat materiale që u përgjigjen nevojave të tij kryesore dhe përbëjnë kushtet bazë për ekzistencën e tij; këto të mira janë absolutisht të domosdoshme për të, që të ushqehet e të rritet, që të komunikojë e të bashkohet me të tjerët dhe që të mund të arrijë qëllimet më të larta për të cilat është thirrur.362

172    Parimi i adresimit universal të të mirave të tokës qëndron në bazën e të drejtës universale për përdorimin e të mirave. Çdo njeri duhet të ketë mundësi që ta përdorë mirëqenien e nevojshme për zhvillimin e vet të plotë: parimi i përdorimit të përbashkët të të mirave është «parimi i parë i krejt rendit etiko-shoqëror»363 dhe «parimi tipik i doktrinës shoqërore të krishterë».364 Për këtë arsye Kisha e ka quajtur si detyrë të saktësojë natyrën dhe karakteristikat e tij. Para së gjithash bëhet fjalë për një të drejtë natyrore, që gjendet në natyrën e njeriut dhe jo për një të drejtë vetëm pozitive, të lidhur me rastin historik; veç kësaj, kjo e drejtë është «zanafillore».365 Ajo i përket personit, secilit person dhe është parësore në krahasim me çfarëdo ndërhyrjeje njerëzore mbi të mirat, me çfarëdo rendi juridik të tyre, me çfarëdo sistemi dhe metode ekonomiko-shoqërore: «Të gjitha të drejtat e tjera, të çfarëdo lloji, përfshirë këtu edhe ato për pronën dhe për tregtinë e lirë, varen prej tij [adresimit universal të të mirave]: pra, nuk duhet ta pengojnë por, përkundrazi, ta lehtësojnë realizimin e tij dhe është një detyrë e madhe dhe e ngutshme shoqërore t’i kthehen qëllimit të tyre origjinar».366

173    Zbatimi konkret i parimit të adresimit universal të të mirave, sipas konteksteve të ndryshme kulturore e shoqërore, bashkëpërcakton një përkufizim të saktë të mënyrave, të kufijve, të objekteve. Adresimi dhe përdorimi universal nuk do të thonë se gjithçka është në dispozicion të secilit apo të të gjithëve dhe, as se e njëjta gjë i shërben apo i përket secilit apo të gjithëve. Nëse është e vërtetë se të gjithë lindin me të drejtën për përdorimin e të mirave, është po aq e vërtetë se, për të siguruar një ushtrim të drejtë e të rregullt, janë të nevojshme ndërhyrjet e rregulluara, fryt i marrëveshjeve kombëtare e ndërkombëtare, si dhe një rend juridik që e përcakton dhe e specifikon këtë ushtrim.

174    Parimi i adresimit universal të të mirave na fton të kultivojmë një vizion të ekonomisë të frymëzuar prej vlerave morale që na mundësojnë të mos e humbim kurrë sysh as zanafillën, as qëllimin e këtyre të mirave, në mënyrë që të realizohet një botë e drejtë dhe solidare, në të cilën formimi i pasurisë të mund të marrë një funksion pozitiv. Në të vërtetë, pasuria paraqet këtë valencë në larminë e formave që mund ta shprehin si rezultati i një procesi prodhues të përpunimit tekniko-ekonomik të burimeve të disponueshme, natyrore dhe nënprodukte, i udhëhequr prej fantazisë, prej aftësisë projektuese, prej punës së njerëzve dhe i përdorur si mjet i dobishëm për të nxitur mirëqenien e njerëzve dhe të popujve dhe për të kundërshtuar përjashtimin e shfrytëzimin e tyre.

175    Adresimi universal i të mirave bashkëmbart një përpjekje të përbashkët të prirur për të arritur për çdo person dhe për të gjithë popujt kushtet e nevojshme për zhvillimin e tërësishëm, kështu që të gjithë të mund të ndihmojnë në nxitjen e një bote më njerëzore, «në të cilën secili të mund të japë e të marrë dhe në të cilën përparimi i disave nuk do të jetë pengesë për zhvillimin e të tjerëve, as një pretekst për nënshtrimin e tyre».367 Ky parim i përgjigjet thirrjes së pareshtur të drejtuar nga Ungjilli personave dhe shoqërive të çdo kohe, gjithmonë të gjendura para tundimit të etjes për zotërim, të cilit vetë Zoti Jezus ka dashur t’i nënshtrohet (krh. Mk 1, 12-13; Mt 4, 1-11; Lk 4, 1-13) që të na mësojë rrugën për ta kapërcyer atë me hirin e Tij.

b) Adresimi universal i të mirave dhe prona private

176    Nëpërmjet punës, njeriu, duke përdorur inteligjencën e tij, arrin ta sundojë tokën dhe ta bëjë atë banesën e vet të denjë: «Në këtë mënyrë ai e bën të vetën një pjesë të tokës, atë që pikërisht e ka fituar me punë. Këtu qëndron origjina e pronës individuale».368 Prona private dhe format e tjera të zotërimit privat të të mirave «i sigurojnë secilit hapësirën efektivisht të nevojshme për autonominë personale e familjare dhe duhet të konsiderohen si një zgjatje e lirisë njerëzore. Përbëjnë së fundi njërin prej kushteve të lirive civile, pasi prodhojnë nxitje për të zbatuar detyrën dhe përgjegjësinë».369 Prona private është element themelor i një politike ekonomike njëmend shoqërore e demokratike dhe është garanci e një rendi të drejtë shoqëror. Doktrina shoqërore kërkon që prona e të mirave të jetë njësoj e arritshme për të gjithë,370 kështu që të gjithë të bëhen, të paktën në njëfarë mase, pronarë dhe përjashton përdorimin e formave «të zotërimit të përbashkët e të përzier».371

177    Tradita e krishterë nuk e ka njohur kurrë të drejtën për pronë private si absolute dhe të paprekshme: «Përkundrazi, ajo e ka kuptuar gjithmonë në kontekstin më të gjerë të së drejtës së përbashkët të të gjithëve për t’i përdorur të mirat e tërë krijimit: e drejta për pronë private si e varur nga e drejta për përdorim të përbashkët nga adresimi universal i të mirave».372 Parimi i adresimit universal të të mirave pohon qoftë sovranitetin e plotë dhe të përhershëm të Hyjit mbi çdo realitet, qoftë kërkesën që të mirat e krijimit të mbeten të finalizuara dhe të adresuara për zhvillimin e krejt njeriut dhe të mbarë njerëzimit.373 Ky parim nuk i kundërvihet të drejtës për pronësi,374 por tregon nevojën për ta rregulluar atë. Në të vërtetë, prona private, cilatdo qofshin format konkrete të regjimeve dhe të normave juridike në lidhje me të, në thelbin e vet është vetëm një mjet për respektimin e parimit të adresimit universal të të mirave dhe pra, në analizë të fundit, nuk është një qëllim por një mjet».375

178    Mësimi shoqëror i Kishës nxit që të njihet funksioni shoqëror i çfarëdo forme të zotërimit privat,376 me referimin e qartë në kërkesat e pashmangshme të së mirës së përbashkët.377 Njeriu «duhet t’i konsiderojë gjërat e jashtme që ligjërisht zotëron jo vetëm si të vetat, por edhe si të përbashkëta, në kuptimin se mund të jenë të dobishme jo vetëm për të por edhe për të tjerët».378 Adresimi universal i të mirave bashkëmbart disa detyrime mbi përdorimin e tyre nga ana e pronarëve të ligjshëm. Personi i vetëm nuk mund të veprojë duke mos marrë parasysh efektet e përdorimit të burimeve të veta, por duhet të veprojë në mënyrë që të kërkojë, përveç dobisë personale e familjare, edhe të mirën e përbashkët. Prej kësaj rrjedh detyra nga ana e pronarëve, që të mos i mbajnë të pashfrytëzuara të mirat që zotërojnë dhe t’i destinojnë ato për veprimtarinë prodhuese, edhe duke ua besuar atyre që kanë dëshirën dhe aftësinë t’i përfshijnë në prodhim.

179    Faza aktuale historike, duke vënë në dispozicion të shoqërisë të mira të reja, krejtësisht të panjohura deri në kohët e fundit, kërkon një rilexim të parimit të adresimit universal të të mirave të tokës, duke e bërë të nevojshme një shtrirje të tij që përfshin edhe frytet e përparimit të fundit ekonomik e teknologjik. Prona e të mirave të reja, që vijnë prej njohjes, prej teknikës dhe prej dijes, bëhet gjithnjë e më vendimtare, sepse në të «bazohet pasuria e kombeve të industrializuara shumë më tepër se në atë të burimeve natyrore».379

    Njohjet e reja teknike dhe shkencore duhet të vihen në shërbim të nevojave parësore të njeriut, në mënyrë që gradualisht të mund të rritet pasuria e përbashkët e njerëzimit. Prandaj, zbatimi i plotë i parimit të adresimit universal të të mirave kërkon veprime në nivel ndërkombëtar dhe nisma të programuara nga të gjitha vendet: «Duhet të shemben pengesat dhe monopolet që i lënë shumë popuj në skajet e zhvillimit, t’u sigurohen të gjithëve  individëve dhe kombeve  kushtet bazë, që mundësojnë pjesëmarrjen në zhvillim».380

180    Nëse në procesin e zhvillimit ekonomik e shoqëror marrin një rëndësi të ndjeshme format e pronësisë të panjohura në të kaluarën, megjithatë, nuk mund të harrohen ato tradicionale. Prona individuale nuk është forma e vetme e ligjshme e zotërimit. Një rëndësi të veçantë merr edhe forma e hershme e pronës bashkësiore që, megjithëse e pranishme në vendet ekonomikisht të përparuara, karakterizon, në mënyrë të veçantë, strukturën shoqërore të shumë popujve të varfër. Është një formë pronësie që ndikon thellë në jetën ekonomike, kulturore e politike të atyre popujve sa përbën një element themelor të mbijetesës së tyre dhe të mirëqenies së tyre. Megjithatë, mbrojtja dhe përforcimi i pronës bashkësiore nuk duhet të përjashtojnë vetëdijen për faktin se edhe ky lloj i pronës është i destinuar që të zhvillohet. Po të veprohej në mënyrë të tillë që të garantohej vetëm ruajtja e saj, do të rrezikohej të lidhej ajo me të kaluarën dhe, në këtë mënyrë, të dëmtohej.381

    Mbetet gjithmonë themelore, sidomos në Vendet që janë në rrugën e zhvillimit apo që kanë dalë prej sistemeve kolektiviste apo të kolonizimit, ndarja e drejtë e tokës. Në zonat rurale, mundësia për të pasur tokë nëpërmjet mundësive që jepen edhe prej tregjeve të punës dhe të kreditit është kushti i nevojshëm për arritjen e të mirave dhe të shërbimeve të tjera; përveçse përbën një rrugë të efektshme për mbrojtjen e mjedisit, kjo mundësi përfaqëson edhe një sistem sigurimi shoqëror të realizueshëm edhe në vendet që kanë një strukturë administrative të dobët.382

181    Subjektit zotërues, qoftë ai individ apo bashkësi, i burojnë një seri dobish objektive nga prona e tij: kushte më të mira jetese, siguri për të ardhmen, mundësi më të mëdha zgjedhjeje. Nga ana tjetër, prej pronës mund të vijë edhe një seri premtimesh mashtruese dhe tunduese. Njeriu apo shoqëria që arrijnë deri në atë pikë sa ta absolutizojnë rolin e saj përfundojnë duke bërë përvojën e skllavërisë më rrënjësore. Në të vërtetë, asnjë zotërim nuk mund të konsiderohet i papërfillshëm për ndikimin që ka si mbi individët, ashtu edhe mbi institucionet: zotëruesi që me pamaturi i bën idhuj të mirat e veta (krh. Mt 6, 24; 19, 21-26; Lk 16, 13) më shumë se kurrë zotërohet e nënshtrohet prej tyre.383 Vetëm duke e pranuar varësinë e tyre prej Hyji Krijues dhe duke i finalizuar si pasojë për të mirën e përbashkët, është e mundur që të mirave materiale t’u jepet funksioni i mjeteve të dobishme për rritjen e njerëzve dhe të popujve.

c) Adresimi universal i të mirave dhe zgjedhja parapëlqyese për të varfrit

182    Parimi i adresimit universal të të mirave kërkon që të shikohen me një kujdes të veçantë të varfrit, ata që gjenden në situata të skajshme dhe, në çdo rast, personat të cilëve kushtet e jetës ua pengojnë një rritje të përshtatshme. Në lidhje me këtë duhet theksuar, me gjithë forcën e vet, zgjedhja parapëlqyese për të varfrit:384 «Kjo është një zgjedhje, apo një formë e veçantë e parësisë në ushtrimin e dashurisë së krishterë, e dëshmuar nga krejt Tradita e Kishës. Ajo i referohet jetës së të krishterit, si imitues i jetës së Krishtit, por zbatohet njëlloj edhe në përgjegjësitë tona shoqërore dhe, prandaj, në jetën tonë, në vendimet që duhen marrë në mënyrë koherente mbi pronësinë dhe përdorimin e të mirave. Sot pastaj, duke pasur parasysh përmasën botërore që çështja shoqërore ka marrë, kjo dashuri parapëlqyese, me vendimet që ajo na frymëzon, nuk mund të mos i përqafojë shumicat e pafundme të të uriturve, të lypsarëve, të të pastrehëve, pa asistencë mjekësore dhe, sidomos, pa shpresë për një të ardhme më të mirë».385

183    Mjerimi njerëzor është shenja e dukshme e gjendjes së dobësisë së njeriut dhe e nevojës së tij për shpëtim.386 Për të ka pasur dhembshuri Krishti Shpëtimtar, që është identifikuar me të Tijët «vëllezër më të vegjël» (Mt 25, 40.45): «Jezu Krishti do t’i njohë të zgjedhurit e Vet pikërisht nga ajo se sa kanë bërë për të varfrit. Meqenëse “Të varfërve po u predikohet Ungjilli”(Mt 11, 5), kjo është shenja se Krishti është i pranishëm».387

    Jezusi thotë: «Skamnorët i keni gjithmonë me vete, e mua nuk më keni gjithmonë» (Mt 26, 11; krh. Mk 14, 7; Gjn 12, 8), jo për t’ia kundërvënë shërbimit të të varfërve vëmendjen e kushtuar Atij. Realizmi i krishterë, ndërsa nga njëra anë vlerëson përpjekjet e lavdërueshme që bëhen për ta mposhtur varfërinë, nga ana tjetër të hap sytë para pozicioneve ideologjike dhe mesianizmave që ushqejnë iluzionin se mund të zhduket nga kjo botë në mënyrë të tërësishme problemi i varfërisë. Kjo do të ndodhë vetëm me kthimin e Tij, kur Ai do të jetë përsëri me ne përgjithmonë. Ndërkohë, të varfrit na janë besuar neve dhe sipas kësaj përgjegjësie do të gjykohemi në fund (krh. Mt 25, 31-46): «Zoti Ynë na paralajmëron se do të ndahemi prej Tij nëse nuk i ndihmojmë në nevojat e tyre të mëdha të varfrit dhe të vegjlit që janë vëllezërit e Tij».388

184    Dashuria e Kishës për të varfrit frymëzohet në Ungjillin e lumturive, në varfërinë e Jezusit dhe në vëmendjen e Tij për të varfrit. Kjo dashuri i përket varfërisë materiale si dhe formave të shumta të varfërisë kulturore e fetare.389 Kisha, «që prej fillimeve, pavarësisht prej pabesnikërisë së shumë anëtarëve të saj, nuk ka reshtur kurrë së angazhuari për t’i lehtësuar, për t’i mbrojtur e për t’i liruar. Këtë e ka bërë me vepra të panumërta bamirësie, që mbeten gjithmonë dhe kudo të domosdoshme».390 E frymëzuar në mësimin ungjillor «Falas morët, falas edhe jepni!» (Mt 10, 8), Kisha na mëson ta ndihmojmë të afërmin në nevojat e tij të ndryshme dhe dhuron në bashkësinë njerëzore vepra të panumërta mëshire trupore e shpirtërore: «Ndër këto vepra, dhënia e lëmoshës të varfërve është njëra prej dëshmive kryesore të dashurisë vëllazërore: është edhe një praktikë e drejtësisë që i pëlqen Hyjit»,391 edhe pse praktika e dashurisë nuk kufizohet në lëmoshën, por bashkëpërcakton edhe vëmendjen ndaj përmasës shoqërore e politike të problemit të varfërisë. Në marrëdhënien mes dashurisë dhe drejtësisë kthehet vazhdimisht mësimi i Kishës: «Kur u dhurojmë të varfërve gjërat e domosdoshme, nuk u bëjmë atyre dhurata personale, por u japim atyre atë që është e tyrja. Më shumë se një akt dashurie, kryejmë një detyrë drejtësie».392 Etërit Konciliarë porosisin me forcë që kjo detyrë të kryhet, «me qëllim që të mos u jepet si dhuratë dashurie ajo që është e detyrueshme prej drejtësisë».393 Dashuria për të varfrit është me siguri «e papajtueshme me dashurinë e tepruar për pasuritë apo me përdorimin e tyre egoist»394 (krh. Jak 5, 1-6).*

----------

